# Live from the 2011 ATA!!!



## Big Country

Hey folks, Archery Talk will be posting lots of pictures and if everything works right live video streaming from the ATA on January 6, 7, and 8........right here on this thread.

Stay tuned.....:thumb:


----------



## Big Country

The time is getting near folks! :darkbeer:

This time tomorrow we will be setting up the AT booth for the thursday kickoff of the show. :thumb:

BTW, if NOV RUT does anything silly like letting a display fall on him, etc., those pictures might be available before the show even starts. :wink:


----------



## Big Country

Rolling out for the show in just over 4 hours. Might have a few pics up wednesday evening, but thursday throughout the day for sure.......:thumb:

Anybody attending the show be sure and stop by the AT booth # 2034 and say howdy......:smile:


----------



## Big Country

One hour out of Indy.........:thumb:


----------



## sagecreek

Tuned in! Thanks.


----------



## CamoFreak117

Make sure you hit the Bowtechs booth 2537 @ 9:30am an get some pics of the Invasion bow!


----------



## Viper69

Cant wait. We are leaving Thursday morning at 6......


----------



## VA2

Nice!


----------



## rembrandt

Will be checking in often!


----------



## Daniel Boone

Big Country said:


> Rolling out for the show in just over 4 hours. Might have a few pics up wednesday evening, but thursday throughout the day for sure.......:thumb:
> 
> Anybody attending the show be sure and stop by the AT booth # 2034 and say howdy......:smile:


Heading out this evening. Is this the Martin Boothe?
DB


----------



## GAbowguy23

Please post pics of the new diamond dead eye,that would be sweet!!


----------



## Whaack

Sweet!


----------



## Big Country

Daniel Boone said:


> Heading out this evening. Is this the Martin Boothe?
> DB


No Dan, Archery Talk has their own booth this year......:thumb:


----------



## The G

hey thanks a lot for everything you guys do...


----------



## Daniel Boone

Big Country said:


> No Dan, Archery Talk has their own booth this year......:thumb:


Awesome. Look forward to seeing you guys! Ill wear my AT hat!
DB


----------



## Kurt D.

Alright, we are up and running, stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

I know its not a popular company but Id like to know about the ross crave it you have time.


----------



## dragman

Hey Big Country, see if you can get a picture of my Boss playing with some new toys. I sure hope she lets me go next year.


----------



## YZ125MM700

tuning in...


----------



## preyquester

Tuned in


----------



## PassYoungBucks

Lucky you! Can anyone get in or do you have to be in the Archery Trade? I was thinking the latter....


----------



## Big Country

dragman said:


> Hey Big Country, see if you can get a picture of my Boss playing with some new toys. I sure hope she lets me go next year.


I will see what I can do brother....:thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel

Patiently waiting. .:thumb:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Big Country

PassYoungBucks said:


> Lucky you! Can anyone get in or do you have to be in the Archery Trade? I was thinking the latter....


Gotta be in the industry to get in....:smile:


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Tuned in...


----------



## Big Country

Anynamewilldo said:


> I know its not a popular company but Id like to know about the ross crave it you have time.


I did walk past the Ross booth while bringing in the booth stuff........HUGE booth setup and looking pretty spiffy they were.:thumb:


----------



## animal killer

Could you check out the Carbon Tech Booth as well...i heard of a longer ATA bow but havent heard much. If if you ccan get a few pics of the Phantom if they have it there also. Thanks


----------



## erictski

posting to find later...really interested on anything new from predator or vapor trail...thanks for doing this for those of us that cant go to a dealer show


----------



## bdr7484

Signed up


----------



## ILLbucknut

You must post pics of the new Bowtech Invasion.


----------



## elkman1jc

GAbowguy23 said:


> Please post pics of the new diamond dead eye,that would be sweet!!


http://www.obsessionarchery.com/diamond-dead-eye-pi-2566.html?image=0&osCsid=8c13dd68ca4220efbfb5b28e94bc62c9


----------



## Mooreski

I'll be headed that way on Friday. See you all there!!


----------



## SPIKER_67

:happy1: Nice, this should be good. Thanks BC....:thumbs_up


----------



## dmgiss

Put me in !!! Looking forward to the next few days of excitement!! thanks for keeping us informed...


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Subscribed. Bring on the pics.


----------



## Kurt D.

Not too much going on yet, Big Country and Nov Rut are setting up the AT both.


----------



## rickson

Can we get another PICs only thread w/o all the mindless AT drones putting in their less than .02?

I hate having to sift through 4000 fan boy and hater posts to find the 2 pictures in the thread.

Or is there one and I"m just being a jerk for nothing?


----------



## chuckatuk

Tuned in also.Thanks guys


----------



## ChaseK

Invasion, diamond line up, and ladies...lots of pics of the ladies. Hah

Got this bookmarked. I'll be watching!


----------



## Twan

Rumor has it, there are three hotties next to the Strother booth. Post pics please!!


----------



## Z06Killer

Sounds good


----------



## Big Country

Twan said:


> Rumor has it, there are three hotties next to the Strother booth. Post pics please!!


Still in set up mode now......pics will be up later. :wink:


----------



## CamoFreak117

I don't think Bowtech will have the Invasion at there booth until morning. :sad:


----------



## Viper69

I gotta get up at 3am to make my plane. It should be worth it...


----------



## JayP

Leaving Cincinnati around 7am Friday morning, hope the snow doesn't cause any problems on the roads.


----------



## turkey721

Get lots of pictures, some of the new Parkers bows. Thanks can't make it this year


----------



## 164343

Looking forward to seeing the pic's.


----------



## Big Country

No video being taken until tomorrow......most of the show is still in setup mode and lighting is at roughly 25%. NOV RUT and Kurt D. are out getting pictures right now. Kurt will post some in a little while. :thumb:

Lots of pics and video coming tomorrow.......


----------



## terryracing86

shoot some pics of the new HCA line


----------



## Big Country

Kurt D. is back and dumping pictures like a wildman!:lol:

Should have a few up in 15 minutes or so.......:grin:


----------



## fasst

Big Country said:


> Kurt D. is back and dumping pictures like a wildman!:lol:
> 
> Should have a few up in 15 minutes or so.......:grin:


Any of the booth setup fallin on Shawn?


----------



## salty444

i'm following this thread like a fly on S*#t. 

Paying closer attention to this than the presidential election....


U get my point.... Good job !!!


----------



## ZA206

Invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...invasion...

We want to see it!!!!!

-za


----------



## 09Dreamseason

We want pics or our AT people representing us at the show all together in front of the booth please!


----------



## Big Country

salty444 said:


> i'm following this thread like a fly on S*#t.
> 
> Paying closer attention to this than the presidential election....
> 
> 
> U get my point.... Good job !!!


I guarantee you that this thread will turn out a LOT better than the last presidential election! :darkbeer:


----------



## GoatHammer

rickson said:


> Can we get another PICs only thread w/o all the mindless AT drones putting in their less than .02?
> 
> I hate having to sift through 4000 fan boy and hater posts to find the 2 pictures in the thread.
> 
> Or is there one and *I"m just being a jerk* for nothing?


You can't help how you were made! Enjoy!


----------



## 09Dreamseason

that means you're not going to promise what you can't do and you're going to do more than expected!


----------



## tjandy

Big Country said:


> I guarantee you that this thread will turn out a LOT better than the last presidential election! :darkbeer:


whoa whoa whoa........... your gonna take this thread to the PRM if your not careful.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Tuned in, waiting on pics.


----------



## MOBOW#1

Kurt D. said:


> Not too much going on yet, Big Country and Nov Rut are setting up the AT both.








Just don't let BC lock his self out of his truck while there!!! Walley Joe might just be around the corner to take his pic. again!!


----------



## Big Country

MOBOW#1 said:


> Just don't let BC lock his self out of his truck while there!!! Walley Joe might just be around the corner to take his pic. again!!


Some people have too good of a memory........:chortle:

BC drove out to Ohio and hitched a ride the rest of the way in a Ford. :doh:

We made it with only minor issues......:thumb:


----------



## Kurt D.

Panoramic from on top of the Winchester Archery Booth.

http://www.archeryhistory.com/ATApics/panoramic.jpg










Panoramic from on top of the Muzzy booth.

http://www.archeryhistory.com/ATApics/panoramic_2.jpg


----------



## pimpmybow

We are here in Indy and the streets are filled with camo.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Jerry/NJ

Sure must be alot of work setting up and taking down. Except for some people, I see Mitch playing around, lol.


----------



## Big Country

Jerry/NJ said:


> Sure must be alot of work setting up and taking down. Except for some people, I see Mitch playing around, lol.


Mitch did all the work Jerry. They treat the old guy like a pack mule! :lol:

I do the dirty work while Shawn is kissing babies and getting votes.....:wink:


----------



## mcharlton

Keep the pics comming!


----------



## slim9300

Invasion! =)


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Big Country said:


> Mitch did all the work Jerry. They treat the old guy like a pack mule! :lol:
> 
> I do the dirty work while Shawn is kissing babies and getting votes.....:wink:


LMAO.......wish I was there to help out (not kissing babies) LOL


----------



## asmalloo

ok you have my attention now


----------



## DannyZack

G5 has a red meta peep
qad has a new rest
hha has added a harmonic dampner to their sight
^this is the stuff im interested in


----------



## Kurt D.

http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/panoramic_3.jpg


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Kurt, those wide angle pics are awesome~


----------



## Archer 117

Those panoramics are amazing. keep em coming


----------



## Kurt D.

http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/panoramic_4.jpg


----------



## ChaseK

Bowtech booth got anything under sheets? Like a bow or 2?


----------



## Kurt D.

The first person to shoot the Rytera Seeker outside the plant and got a robin hood. Shot by Travis Lunsford


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## asmalloo

WOW $6000 worth of heads on a $200 saw :wink:


----------



## Reverend

Post #76. Is that a **** booth? I thought we couldn't show anything **** around here? Why that's out****ous! It certainly took alot of cou**** to post this.


----------



## salty444

sweet, I see u guys went all out on the AT booth. 

gumball machine and all... LOL


----------



## Kurt D.

salty444 said:


> sweet, I see u guys went all out on the AT booth.
> 
> gumball machine and all... LOL


no, not gumballs, ArcheryTalk branded M&Ms baby!!


----------



## Kurt D.

Too large to fit in any parking garage, Shawn (NovRut) was forced to park at 
Lucas Oil Stadium, a good 1-2 blocks away.


----------



## hunter74

now that is cool lol


Kurt D. said:


>


----------



## Obsession11

nothing wrong with exercise


----------



## Karbon

Man....I wish I was there this year.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Karbon said:


> Man....I wish I was there this year.


Me and you both!!!


----------



## hunter74

Get pic of the new spot hogg protected sight pins please!!!!!


----------



## wvbownut

can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## foamhunter77

I wanna see these G5 Prime Bows!


----------



## Carolinaboy32

Sweet pics keep them coming! I had a blast last time I went!


----------



## AT News

Be sure to come by the Archerytalk Booth at the ATA and say hi! 
Get some free Archerytalk logoed M&M's while you're there. Mmmmmmmmm

admin


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

My buddy's dad, built this stadium! That's sick... he looks over my shoulder and told me that. 



Kurt D. said:


> Too large to fit in any parking garage, Shawn (NovRut) was forced to park at
> Lucas Oil Stadium, a good 1-2 blocks away.
> View attachment 969330


----------



## Doc

Feed the beasts:archery::archery:


----------



## asmalloo

quit having some much fun and get up some more pics


----------



## archerykid13

I'll be tuning in.

Jake


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Doc said:


> Feed the beasts:archery::archery:


Kill the beasts! How many more days? :RockOn:


----------



## Doc

Jerry/NJ said:


> Kill the beasts! How many more days? :RockOn:


43 days 11 hours 59 minutes 18 seconds....or around there


----------



## sagecreek

It will look amazing in the morning with the isle carpet laid down overnight.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Doc said:


> 43 days 11 hours 59 minutes 18 seconds....or around there


TOO long!!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01

Looks like a good time. Wish I was going.....again........


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Lets see the New Breed Double Helix and Eclipse!!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

So what's with bowtech? Is the bow out and under a cloak?


----------



## animal killer

Carbon Tech Booth?


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Would love to see some pics of PSE, Athens, and NBA booths...


----------



## Karbon

I'd like to see what Kyle and the crew at NBA have!!!

Great camp there...


----------



## Sugar Beet

How bout that Evolution Archery, they were releasing the bow in 2012.lol, but they are at the show. wonder if anyone got a look at the new bow.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

NEW BREED PLEASE!!:teeth:


----------



## Tin Cup

Who wants to sneek me a pass so I can come and walk around? : )


----------



## Daniel Boone

Wont be long now and all night drive starts. Be rolling in about 5:30. Help buddy set his boothe up at the show at 7:00am and show starts at 9:00am. 

Cant wait to see all the new toys. Shoot the Elite Tour Bow! 
DB


----------



## Big Country

Tomorrow will be a much better day for pictures.......tomorrow evening we should have video footage/interviews hitting.:thumb:


----------



## Big Country

Hanover Hydro said:


> NEW BREED PLEASE!!:teeth:


We will definitely get a bunch of New Breed pics up.......:smile:


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Big Country said:


> We will definitely get a bunch of New Breed pics up.......:smile:


You da man!


----------



## FishAlaska

Looking good guys. Enjoy yourselves. What time does the live video stream begin? Is it going to be archived so we can view it after also?


----------



## tnarb

I can;t wait I will be there Saturday......


----------



## Daniel Boone

Big Country said:


> Tomorrow will be a much better day for pictures.......tomorrow evening we should have video footage/interviews hitting.:thumb:


Ill be there for my hat and Shirt tommorrow. Well atleast a few M and M's
DB


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

Cant wait till in the morning ready to get in there


----------



## camoman73

GRRR i had to cancel my trip im supposed to be there..... Im going to cry.


----------



## Beaver

Strother SX-1


----------



## Big Country

FishAlaska said:


> Looking good guys. Enjoy yourselves. What time does the live video stream begin? Is it going to be archived so we can view it after also?


We cannot get the service we need in the building for a live stream.:doh: We will be downloading footage in the afternoon each day and have it on this thread hopefully by early evening.

Pictures will be added throughout the day, and they will come much faster once the show is officially open tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## JayP

What part of AT are you promoting at the booth? Do you have a kiosk or anything like that set-up so people can browse the site? I will be there on Friday and plan to stop by to introduce myself.


----------



## Jeffro1011

Kurt D. said:


>




Hands down the best prop ever!!!


----------



## mdewitt71

cool thread, I am once again forced to watch it from the net this year.................
Finally got to retire and not deploy and I am in the middle of buying a house and cant come this weekend......what luck.


----------



## completepassthru

Jeffro1011 said:


> Hands down the best prop ever!!!


The best broadheads too. Especially the Hammerhead!


----------



## KurtVL

Will be checking this thread forsure tomorrow


----------



## ss243b

Athens archery please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Country

JayP said:


> What part of AT are you promoting at the booth? Do you have a kiosk or anything like that set-up so people can browse the site? I will be there on Friday and plan to stop by to introduce myself.


We have a television with a dvd displaying AT and the various things AT has to offer, plus I am there with my 17" macbook pro and we can play on the site all you want. :thumb:


----------



## CutTheLoop

Big Country said:


> We cannot get the service we need in the building for a live stream.:doh: We will be downloading footage in the afternoon each day and have it on this thread hopefully by early evening.
> 
> Pictures will be added throughout the day, and they will come much faster once the show is officially open tomorrow. :thumb:


Got an Android or iPhone & WiFi?

Try UStream


----------



## Big Country

ss243b said:


> Athens archery please!!!!!!!!!!!


What do they make?:noidea:

:lol: We will have lots of Athens pictures before the weekend is over. :smile:


----------



## Big Country

CutTheLoop said:


> Got an Android or iPhone & WiFi?
> 
> Try UStream


Nope, we have my mac, but I thought we were covered so I did not bring any cables to connect to the camera.


----------



## jeffrey1

*new breed*


----------



## carlosii

Kurt D. said:


> Too large to fit in any parking garage, Shawn (NovRut) was forced to park at
> Lucas Oil Stadium, a good 1-2 blocks away.
> View attachment 969330


Good luck gettin' out Saturday night!:teeth:!
GO COLTS!


----------



## rodney482

Big Country said:


> What do they make?:noidea:
> 
> :lol: We will have lots of Athens pictures before the weekend is over. :smile:


Yep even if I have to drag your old butt down there...... lol

Do I need to bring you anything? Jacket? Beer?


----------



## CutTheLoop

Big Country said:


> Nope, we have my mac, but I thought we were covered so I did not bring any cables to connect to the camera.


Go get Rodney's iPhone, and take some pictures while you're down there.


----------



## Big Country

Be ready for more pictures early tomorrow.......:thumb:


----------



## sliverpicker

Rodnry, Rodney he's our man, if he can't do it , no one can...


----------



## salty444

Serious, u guys spent money, rented a booth and all u have is a m&m dispenser? Not mocking ya but maybe the at booth needs a womans touch lol


----------



## sagecreek

Doesn't look like I'll be too productive at work tomorrow. lain:


----------



## dkoutdoors

Great idea guys for the ones who couldnt go to the show!


----------



## bowtechhunter64

Great thread keep pictures coming.


----------



## 3Dobsessed

:set1_signs009:


----------



## killerloop

what color are the qad's offered in, I see, camo, black, red,,,,, is there green?


----------



## Deuce 30-30

sagecreek said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be too productive at work tomorrow. lain:


:set1_signs009::darkbeer:


----------



## sightpin

rickson said:


> Can we get another PICs only thread w/o all the mindless AT drones putting in their less than .02?
> 
> I hate having to sift through 4000 fan boy and hater posts to find the 2 pictures in the thread.
> 
> Or is there one and I"m just being a jerk for nothing?


Yes you are!


----------



## sightpin

AT News said:


> Be sure to come by the Archerytalk Booth at the ATA and say hi!
> Get some free Archerytalk logoed M&M's while you're there. Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> admin


What do they taste like?


----------



## ManHunterUSMC

Oh yeah it's like 2:30 am a few more hours left!! I'll be tuning in at work! Don't tell my SSgt! lol


----------



## kybowhuntr

I will be worthless at work tomorrow because of this feed from the ATA show. Good luck guys!


----------



## DannyZack

I can't wait!


----------



## backstrap steve

The calm before the storm


----------



## bwrong

Hey!!!!!! Get your butt out of the bed and lets get going. Lots of folks waiting. :teeth:


----------



## Big Country

bwrong said:


> Hey!!!!!! Get your butt out of the bed and lets get going. Lots of folks waiting. :teeth:


We are up, showered, and ready to rumble!! :darkbeer:

Show does not open until 9am........we will be there before 8am and be ready to go.:thumb:


----------



## bwrong

:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## hunter74

:59::59::59: let the show begin


----------



## AmishArcher

cool thread... I'll be catching this one throughout the weekend.

Dang, mitch... When did you get so handsome?


----------



## Jerem41

I love it, and i wish I was there. this is great. Thank you for the updates and pictures. They are incrediable. I hope to be there one year, but no money this year. Great thread and this is one very jealous poster.


----------



## South Man

What's next??????


----------



## athenslady35

Thanks for keeping us all that can't be there informed! Bring it on!


----------



## South Man

Karbon said:


> Man....I wish I was there this year.


I hear you!


----------



## GreatID

It is Show time!


----------



## kennie

I'll be there Saturday. cant wait..


----------



## dawgz71

awsome!!!!!


----------



## Big Country

At the show........


----------



## MOBOW#1

Big Country said:


> At the show........







Now I know where my Carbon Element is:teeth: BC could you go over and tell em I want it now:smile: With a friendly voice of course..


----------



## boarman1

Well Ill be getting on the plane in Atlanta in 24 hours from now headed to meet you guys and spend a little money .


----------



## NY911

The chainsaw with the Rocket broadheads is from this;


----------



## DocMort

I'm tuned in, Hope noone gets hurt playing on the demo range today.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Shulion

This is exciting stuff. Probably not going to get much work done today.


----------



## JayP

One thing my company does at our conventions/trade shows is provide a computer kiosk promoting our organization and our website. We allow anyone to use them and browse our site and the web. They tend to utilize the computers for checking email, surfing the web but the vendors love it. It gets people to our booth and it's always packed. Just an idea for future shows.


----------



## tnarb

Soooo what celeb's will be there?


----------



## tjandy

Big Country said:


> We are up, showered, and ready to rumble!! :darkbeer:
> 
> Show does not open until 9am........we will be there before 8am and be ready to go.:thumb:


hmmmmmm think I will leave this one alone. :nod:


----------



## athenslady35

Its show time....


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

how the heck am i supposed to work today???


----------



## Ben/PA

k'em-n-g'em said:


> how the heck am i supposed to work today???


I never planned on it.


----------



## dmgiss

sitting on pins and needles! I thought Christmas was over??? lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Come on 9 am I can't wait and then if thats not bad enough we will have to wait for pics to be uploaded.


----------



## Jerem41

everyone in my office thinks I am nuts. lol. but here i sit, glued to the screen waiting on pictures. lol


----------



## CamoFreak117

Invasion! Invasion! Invasion! PICS!


----------



## wrp

id like to see the invasion or whatever its called myself let alone test firing it tomorrow morning, heading out at midnight.


----------



## vtec21

How bout some Pearson Stealth 2 pics


----------



## Big Country

tnarb said:


> Soooo what celeb's will be there?


Just about everybody in the hunting industry is here......


----------



## nitroteam

Ok its 920 and no pics. Come on guys thought this was LIVE FROM ATA not delayed from ata.  let's see it


----------



## corpralbarn

nitroteam said:


> ok its 920 and no pics. Come on guys thought this was live from ata not delayed from ata.  let's see it


x 40,000


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I'm here in between dips!! Still want to see some NEW BREEDS!!!


----------



## Obsession11

It's only 8:20 here so I'm not feeling delayed


----------



## Jerem41

changed to 930am. So 3 minutes left


----------



## WA.bowman

its only 627 here i feel lucky


----------



## nitroteam

Well crap


----------



## rickson

you have to allow them time to go out, get the images and then come back, upload them, etc or am I wrong?


----------



## Big Country

Here are a few pics from early this AM.......many companies were not here, but we managed to get a few pics anyway.


Bowtech ready to unveil something big???









Garret Armstrong with Elite.....the Pulse









Elite Pure









Elite Hunter









Elite Tour


----------



## rembrandt

Elites please..........................especially the new TOUR....Dag-gum, they were right above me. Thanks for the photos. Love those target colors.....Go Elite


----------



## Jerem41

lol, there count down on their web site, simply started counting into the negative. not cool


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

dam... i hate photbucket pics! i cant see them at work


----------



## wrp

elite tour looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Karbon

Bowtech and NBA!!!


----------



## CamoFreak117

YA that something big is the INVASION. They just took the black sheet off. Get in there and get us a pic please!


----------



## nitroteam

Thought that's why we have smart phones now. click post view. Instant results. 

Its all good I got to work anyway. 



rickson said:


> you have to allow them time to go out, get the images and then come back, upload them, etc or am I wrong?


----------



## corpralbarn

Pic of invasion is already up. look around. youll find it.


----------



## bustn'nocks

wrp said:


> elite tour looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


Yes it does. If they had a dealer within 150 miles of Jacksonville, I would love to shoot one.


----------



## alphaburner

This thread needs more pics!!!!!!!!!!pleeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## hunter74

I seen the pic just need specs. lol There count down was not cool should have shown it.But love the suspense.


----------



## KurtVL

where's the invasion


----------



## Big Country

Karbon said:


> Bowtech and NBA!!!


Got `em both.....takes a lot of time to download, transfer, and post while talking to folks stopping by the booth.......working as fast as an old man can.:wink:


----------



## Karbon

Big Country said:


> Got `em both.....takes a lot of time to download, transfer, and post while talking to folks stopping by the booth.......working as fast as an old man can.:wink:


GOOOD. Thanks buddy!


----------



## bowsrcul

Alrighty boys lets see an invasion!!!


----------



## chgriffis

Sweet!!!!!!!!! Cant wait any longer!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

hunter74 said:


> I seen the pic just need specs. lol There count down was not cool should have shown it.But love the suspense.


yep want the specs!!!! I hope other companies dont start doing the same thing... the suspens is killing me!!


----------



## asa1485

Big Country said:


> Got `em both.....takes a lot of time to download, transfer, and post while talking to folks stopping by the booth.......working as fast as an old man can.:wink:


LOL I bet so. Next time you guys might have to get one of them there yung'uns to hide over in the corner and do all of that.


----------



## rickson

Big Country said:


> Got `em both.....takes a lot of time to download, transfer, and post while talking to folks stopping by the booth.......working as fast as an old man can.:wink:


Would you like to hire me, shucks, I'll pay you next year to run the full card to a PC and upload, then run the emptied card back for full one for next year....

You can just walk around, take pictures and BS....


----------



## Obsession11

The suspense is killing all these people..... I'm not too excited b/c I can't get a new bow anyway


----------



## Karbon

rickson said:


> Would you like to hire me, shucks, I'll pay you next year to run the full card to a PC and upload, then run the emptied card back for full one for next year....


Get me a pass, and I'll be there in 4.5-5 hours.


----------



## Big Country

EZ Press folks with the new EZ Green......only $399.00

















Athens booth before anybody got here......we will get better pics of them shortly.


----------



## KurtVL

Karbon said:


> Get me a pass, and I'll be there in 4.5-5 hours.


forget Karbon,ill be there quicker 

INVASION ?


----------



## DannyZack

i wana see the bowtech with no black mesh on it!!!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

DannyZack said:


> i wana see the bowtech with no black mesh on it!!!!


go back to the other thread in general archery discussion, there is a pic


----------



## hunter74

Good move on ez-press get them down where working people can afford'em.


----------



## Dado

Come on DB you said you'd be having pics to post


----------



## solocam newb

DannyZack said:


> i wana see the bowtech with no black mesh on it!!!!


Check out the leak on here


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

hunter74 said:


> Good move on ez-press get them down where working people can afford'em.


Agreed!!


----------



## Big Country

NBA in the HOUSE!!!









Incredible prototype bow......shoot thru riser, and it is completely ambidextrous. Easily converts from right hand to left hand in minutes. A dealers dream!


----------



## Karbon

the leak


----------



## Big Country

More NBA....


----------



## Karbon

Love the wide NBA shelf.


----------



## KurtVL

Karbon said:


> the leak
> View attachment 969769


Evo limbs + maitland riser + binary overdrive + flexy guard = Invasion

I like it, make me one in 35" ata and 7-8" of brace height


----------



## CamoFreak117

When you get the pics of the Invasion, ask the bowtech people what the stats are!


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Refresh.....Make Dip.....Refresh.......Make Dip......... Refresh........ Repeat

NBA Looking GOOD!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn

CamoFreak117 said:


> When you get the pics of the Invasion, ask the bowtech people what the stats are!


 Lol HERE!


Karbon said:


> the leak
> View attachment 969769


----------



## Ben/PA

CamoFreak117 said:


> When you get the pics of the Invasion, ask the bowtech people what the stats are!


Please be sure to include camo options and what the DL goes out to.  Thanks.


----------



## z28melissa

Hanover Hydro said:


> Refresh.....Make Dip.....Refresh.......Make Dip......... Refresh........ Repeat
> 
> NBA Looking GOOD!!!!!


LOL. Sounds like me... refresh... check printer... refresh... cut wraps... refresh... check printer... package wraps... refresh repeat lol


----------



## Jerem41

i think everyone is hitting refresh as fast as they can. Looking for specs, pictures and lineups. Still waiting on Diamond lineup


----------



## elkman1jc

How come the NBA guys look so glum?? Not one smile?


----------



## dzingale

I just keep hitting refresh, refresh, refresh


----------



## Jerem41

not glum, TOUGH:teeth:


----------



## trimantrekokc

man photo bucket sucks........can't see anything but red "x" here


----------



## MELLY-MEL

invasion..invasion.....invasion


----------



## hunter74

thought i was the only one welcome to the club lol


dzingale said:


> I just keep hitting refresh, refresh, refresh


----------



## jeffrey1

Whats the gig on that new NBA bow that looks close to a cyborg but longer limbs, different deflection and looks to be longer! I see my dream target bow. Looks like a 40" ATA bow with nice long limbs. I wont be worth a damn dreaming about that one! Looks awesome NBA gang.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Saw a pic of the invasion on Hunsuckers facebook. No specs tho.


----------



## roonie

they just saw yhe new boew tech linup. haha


----------



## chuck7413

k'em-n-g'em said:


> dam... i hate photbucket pics! i cant see them at work


I was just venting to co-workers about same thing.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

chuck7413 said:


> I was just venting to co-workers about same thing.


imgur.com is definitely the better option these days anyway.


----------



## alphaburner

They really need to hire somone to post the pics for them


----------



## Big Country

You guys and gals don`t have to hit refresh every 30 seconds. I am busy talking with folks and slow on downloading. The young computer savvy guys are out shooting video now.......

Bowtech Invasion unveiling coming up next.......sweet looking bow!!!


----------



## elkman1jc

Hahaha yeah i guess it could be the tough look. All I know is I hope they shipped my Genetix before they left for the show!!:darkbeer:


----------



## DocMort

Man the guys here are giving me **** because I am watching it and waiting


----------



## roonie

they just saw the bowtech lineup.


elkman1jc said:


> How come the NBA guys look so glum?? Not one smile?


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

The Athens Booth looks Sweet!! How about some close ups on the Bows Please!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

Big Country said:


> You guys and gals don`t have to hit refresh every 30 seconds. I am busy talking with folks and slow on downloading. The young computer savvy guys are out shooting video now.......
> 
> Bowtech Invasion unveiling coming up next.......sweet looking bow!!!


do you have the specs yet????


----------



## quickcat18

i only got a pic no specs yet


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Big Country said:


> You guys and gals don`t have to hit refresh every 30 seconds. I am busy talking with folks and slow on downloading. The young computer savvy guys are out shooting video now.......
> 
> Bowtech Invasion unveiling coming up next.......sweet looking bow!!!


If you know the specs, but aren't posting them, your man card will be revoked.


----------



## jeffrey1

roonie said:


> they just saw yhe new boew tech linup. haha


I see you have never shot an New Breed bow are those words would not be flowing from your mouth. I own several of both and there is no comparison for me. NBA all the way!


----------



## erevo

come on i am late for work please


----------



## Karbon

No crap decals on the limbs! Yeah!!!!
Mine should look good in Optifade.


----------



## flyboy9994

elkman1jc said:


> How come the NBA guys look so glum?? Not one smile?


I was thinking the same thing!!... Maybe stayed out too late last night?? Jeeezzz people, I promise it doesn't hurt to smile!!


----------



## WA.bowman

Eric Jorgensen said:


> The Athens Booth looks Sweet!! How about some close ups on the Bows Please!!!! PLEASE!!!


Thats what im talking about,Maybe we would have gotten that if the boys wernt out so late last night!LOL


----------



## asa1485

Yeah!! Finally!! Can we move on now?


----------



## flyboy9994

Betcha this thread stays at the top of the page all day!!


----------



## roonie

just a joke guy.


jeffrey1 said:


> I see you have never shot an New Breed bow are those words would not be flowing from your mouth. I own several of both and there is no comparison for me. NBA all the way!


----------



## MIbowhunter49

343 7" BH according to Mike Hunsucker


Let down. Bear is doing that with a single cam


----------



## dzingale

I was hoping it was an ugly bow. Parkerbows, do you want to buy Allegiance? LOL


----------



## Karbon

I wonder if it was possible to fit one more different sized cut out into that riser?


----------



## Stubby'smom

For sure, I'll be checking for more pics throughout the day!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Holy cow, there are a ton of us watching this lol!


----------



## roonie

yup


Stubby'smom said:


> Holy cow, there are a ton of us watching this lol!


----------



## alphaburner

thats one ugly bow! maybe itll grow on me


----------



## jeffrey1

So why did they go away from the destroyer platform? Just asking?


----------



## TBGuardian

Specs...we need specs:smile:


----------



## MIbowhunter49

TBGuardian said:


> Specs...we need specs:smile:


You need to read closer.


----------



## GrooGrux

> 343 7" BH according to Mike Hunsucker


I hope that is true. Now I hope for 32"+ ATA.


----------



## gdaily

ahhh yes nothin like some good ol' ******* porn to start the day


----------



## hunter74

i think they may be catering to the center piviot crowd which is good


jeffrey1 said:


> So why did they go away from the destroyer platform? Just asking?


----------



## TBGuardian

343 7" BH according to Mike Hunsucker

Got that much


----------



## Sheepman

That doesn't look like 7" BH to me. Looks more like 6".


----------



## MIbowhunter49

krojemann said:


> I hope that is true. Now I hope for 32"+ ATA.


I doubt he'd lie for the hell of it.


----------



## axeforce6

Is bet the bear isn't as consistent with it's speeds as that bowtech is.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Liking that NBA line up


----------



## X-SHOOTER

jeffrey1 said:


> So why did they go away from the destroyer platform? Just asking?


They didn't, Destroyers are still in the lineup, they just added the Destroyer technologies to the center-pivot, still there!


----------



## alphaburner

yea, I work the 3rd shift by the time I get up at 3pm there will be 300 pgs for me to go through.


----------



## Jackhammer

That was what I was thinking .. will they have a 6 and a 7?


----------



## headhunter75422

I gonna wear my evo battery out today. Pics Please


----------



## chgriffis

Damn! I hate the split limbs!


----------



## moto444

How about the Diamond line?


----------



## moto444

Any Dead Eye sightings?


----------



## Karbon

chgriffis said:


> Damn! I hate the split limbs!


I love them. 
Less Vibration and Noise!

Dare I say better durability...


----------



## Ben/PA

Looks like back to the AR style grip. Bad sign for my wallet.


----------



## GrooGrux

I like split limbs too.


----------



## petertom

ata please?


----------



## Jerem41

DIAMOND or no word yet. Just wondering?


----------



## cableslide

there's been almost 19,000 views of this thread


----------



## damo-eire

Invasion Specs PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Slayer I

05_sprcrw said:


> Liking that NBA line up


not liking it LOVING this line up what am i going to shoot 3d this year with my genetix which i love or the eclispe


----------



## hunter74

I just wish they would do away with the grip on the destroyer and go to a riser grip like the specialist love that grip best yet.


----------



## bowhunter41

I Love my Destroyer 350. Now more than 2 hours ago.


----------



## SHAKEANDSHOOT

cableslide said:


> there's been almost 19,000 views of this thread


I account for 6000 myself!


----------



## jeffrey1

Deer Slayer I said:


> not liking it LOVING this line up what am i going to shoot 3d this year with my genetix which i love or the eclispe


Agreed, awesome NBA line up and love the new 40" ATA target bow, shoot thru and the Eclipse!


----------



## CamoFreak117

Invasion= 7" and 343. At least thats what everyone is saying.


----------



## JC507

1 min and counting on Bowtechs website!!!


----------



## chgriffis

Def loving my Destroyer 340 more too!!!


----------



## zwalls

a little off topic.haven't been on in a while but why cant you see who all is viewing the thread at the bottom anymore?


----------



## DocMort

Bowtechs site is going to crash


----------



## Karbon

HA, now another 1 day 23 hours on the site...


----------



## MELLY-MEL

JC507 said:


> 1 min and counting on Bowtechs website!!!


no, its now back up - 1 day plus, and counting down. sucks


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith

Also check here for ATA updates.... http://www.3dshoots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33770


----------



## Stubby'smom

That's crap, the website started the countdown over with t minus 1 day!


----------



## asa_low12

U mean i'm finally caught up? Pearson pics please- and another worthless employee that is thankful for google chrome incognito.


----------



## SL outdoors

Well I thought this was live specs please


----------



## zwalls

less than 2 minutes on BT's website


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith

Sorry for trying to help dude.....not everyone is perfect like you.


----------



## asa_low12

I don't neccesarily have to have pics, but I would love to know if pearson has another target bow out other than the advantage. Not really counting the stealth 2 as a target bow, even if it has a colored riser.


----------



## fasst

Several posts were removed. Let's keep this thread fun and clean and thank those who are taking the time to make it happen. Nice to have a Lazy-Boy view of the happenings at the ATA!

I've been there, and for them to take the time to take pics, post and communicate with us means a lot, Lord knows there is MANY other things these guys could be doing with there time in Indy!


----------



## Big Country

Bowtech Invasion......I will try to get specs shortly.

The crowd waiting for 9:30am

















Tom Nelson


----------



## swampybuck

I just want to thank everybody thats posting pics for us not so lucky droolers- thanks guys:drool:


----------



## SHAKEANDSHOOT

Tease


----------



## damo-eire

zwalls said:


> less than 2 minutes on BT's website


Its linked to the clock on your pc. Different times on the site for different time zones
Cant wait any longer!!!


----------



## tnarb

swampybuck said:


> I just want to thank everybody thats posting pics for us not so lucky droolers- thanks guys:drool:


That's why it isn't open to the public.....they couldn't afford the clean up costs.


----------



## Big Country




----------



## aberg

WHOA! Now specs!


----------



## Karbon

Looks good to me...


----------



## asa_low12

Cable guard looks strong.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

i like it.....looks sick. 343 cp is not a joke. if it maintains the common cp traits it's insane!


----------



## zwalls

your right!just realized that when it went back to over a day!!


----------



## hunter74

Guys and gals how much better can it be a completely tunable cp bow no worries about cam lean.


----------



## tnarb

Good looking bow......


----------



## AZBowhunt

Looks like a PSE to me!


----------



## houndhamrick

awsome looking bow!!!


----------



## Jerem41

incrediable looking bow. I wish I could afford one right now. I like the look. Cant wait to hold one in my hand.


----------



## WA.bowman

Athens athens athens!!!!!!!!!please


----------



## zwalls

nice looking bow.just wondering what the ATA and BH is?still interested in the centroid as well.hope to see good pics of that bow as well!!


----------



## BowTechBuck

ok, at the show now and here is the specs

7" bh
33.25 ATA
345 fps


----------



## damo-eire

WOW nice lookin bow.... thatd look nice beside my new specialist........ now wheres that credit card


----------



## inline6power

31 inch draw? PLEASE?


----------



## jbsoonerfan

BowTechBuck said:


> ok, at the show now and here is the specs
> 
> 7" bh
> 33.25 ATA
> 345 fps


Sweet. I will take one in Black ops please


----------



## Karbon

BowTechBuck said:


> ok, at the show now and here is the specs
> 
> 7" bh
> 33.25 ATA
> 345 fps


If true...sounds perfect.


----------



## Aceman

I can not believe that I am saying this but that really is a pretty good looking bow.


----------



## jwamp82

BowTechBuck said:


> ok, at the show now and here is the specs
> 
> 7" bh
> 33.25 ATA
> 345 fps


Ask them the mass weight??


----------



## PT1911

I agree, I am not much of a Bowtech guy but I think that thing looks REAL sweet!


----------



## jwamp82

Are they going to let people shoot them???


----------



## ukcat82

Optifade Forest please!


----------



## sagecreek

BowTechBuck said:


> ok, at the show now and here is the specs
> 
> 7" bh
> 33.25 ATA
> 345 fps


I just got

344 IBO 32” ATA 6.75” BH


----------



## asa_low12

What does cp mean?


----------



## Buckeye Bowsmith

center pivot like guardian or commander or admiral or sentinel....


----------



## radtuck

Center Pivot


----------



## hunter74

center piviot


asa_low12 said:


> What does cp mean?


----------



## gsxr_kid

Retail????


----------



## Big Country

Bowtech Invasion specs......

brace....7"
Axle to axle......31 1/32"
IBO.....343
Draw lengths 26-30"
Draw weights.....50/60/70/80


----------



## rickson

I can't wait to buy one next year used for $500!


----------



## Ben/PA

BC, would you please post the specs....the real ones. Camo options, DL range, etc. How can two people get different specs? One of them must not be at the show or getting bad info at the show. BC, you're reliable.....help us out.


EDIT.


THANK YOU BC.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Big Country said:


> Bowtech Invasion specs......
> 
> brace....7"
> Axle to axle......31 1/32"
> IBO.....343
> Draw lengths 26-30"
> Draw weights.....50/60/70/80


 nice..great hunting rig.


----------



## bkolowski111

We now have 3 different sets of specs.......


----------



## inline6power

damn it. no 31 draw? i might just order one and just tie a LONG d loop lol. i want one. going to put an order in.


----------



## USNarcher

I guess that Bowtech really liked the Maitland riser.


----------



## inline6power

80lb limbs? SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Ben/PA

That's very unfortunate for longer shooters..........ME.


----------



## aberg

bkolowski111 said:


> We now have 3 different sets of specs.......


Im thinking what he's thinking!


----------



## moto444

Still No Diamond Bows?


----------



## aberg

moto444 said:


> Still No Diamond Bows?


I am also thinking what he's thinking!


----------



## jeffrey1

USNarcher said:


> I guess that Bowtech really liked the Maitland riser.


Yes, so very true and what the heck throw in a little PSE EVO. I still ike the looks but now I will look a little harder at Maitland


----------



## bess227

Throw in a lot of EVO. I am a BT guy. Just bought a Hoyt, but still love the BT line. Just a little too much like a PSE to suit my eye. I will still shoot one.....for sure...but not really appealing to my eye.


----------



## blazer36

Big Country said:


> Here are a few pics from early this AM.......many companies were not here, but we managed to get a few pics anyway.
> 
> 
> Bowtech ready to unveil something big???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garret Armstrong with Elite.....the Pulse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Pure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Tour


tell them i want that pure need asap lol


----------



## reckless

need confirmed specs on the invasion please let it be 33 plus and 7 inch brace
maybe not then i will for sure get the specialist if its under 33, if its 33+ im screwed.


----------



## bustn'nocks

USNarcher said:


> I guess that Bowtech really liked the Maitland riser.


Isn't the Maitland riser more of an evolution of the original Bowtech cp bows? I'm not saying it is but I thought Bowtech was first with the concept. Correct me if I'm wrong but please be nice about it.


----------



## Kurt D.

Been having some technical difficulties with WiFi which has been slowing down the video updates.. Be patient everyone.


----------



## hunter_tlh

I sure hope that thing shoots as good as it looks. I will have one..


----------



## hunter74

Yeah this 3 spec thing is worse than not knowing at all......


----------



## Stubby'smom

Patiently waiting to see video!


----------



## fasst

On the phone with Mitch (Big Country) now. Rest assured the specs he posted were directly from the Bowtech brochure in the booth.


----------



## ChaseK

Still looking. Got busy at work and this thing jumped 4 pages lol. 

I wanna see the Diamond line and hear how the Invasion is shooting.


----------



## Karbon

MELLY-MEL said:


> nice..great hunting rig.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## MELLY-MEL

will they be letting people shoot the invasion?


----------



## inline6power

i want to order one. who is a bowtech dealer?


----------



## Big Country




----------



## rembrandt

So far, if I had to buy a bow outside of the ELITE bows I'd go for a New Breed or a PSE bow. Thing is all I have is the PURE and would like a PULSE and TOUR to go with it.


----------



## dhs28

is anyone making a Shoot Thru conversion for it yet?


----------



## Stubby'smom

I am loving all the pics, thanks!


----------



## dm1hamilton

*Bowtech Invasion*

To me the limbs look Mathews Monster-ish and the riser looks like a Maitland.


----------



## reckless

Does anyone have true confirmation of specs for the bowtech invasion.
cmon guys im sweating bullets hear.


----------



## ILoveBowhunting

What is the price ? That is what i want to know.


----------



## hunter74

check big counrtys specs


reckless said:


> Does anyone have true confirmation of specs for the bowtech invasion.
> cmon guys im sweating bullets hear.


----------



## inline6power

i want one. i am placing an order today.


----------



## kennie

Athens Athens Athens!!!!!!!!!please


----------



## Big Country

reckless said:


> Does anyone have true confirmation of specs for the bowtech invasion.
> cmon guys im sweating bullets hear.


The specs I posted are directly from bowtech.......I have a Bowtech brochure sitting in front of me at this moment.....

7" 
31 1/32"
343 IBO
80% letoff
3.9lb.


----------



## aberg

Big Country said:


> The specs I posted are directly from bowtech.......I have a Bowtech brochure sitting in front of me at this moment.....
> 
> 7"
> 31 1/32"
> 343 IBO
> 80% letoff
> 3.9lb.


Do you have the price?


----------



## inline6power

i was REALLY HOPING FOR A 31 inch draw


----------



## Karbon

Big Country said:


> The specs I posted are directly from bowtech.......I have a Bowtech brochure sitting in front of me at this moment.....
> 
> 7"
> 31 1/32"
> 343 IBO
> 80% letoff
> 3.9lb.


Love it.


----------



## bwrong

ILoveBowhunting said:


> What is the price ? That is what i want to know.


You can bet it will be around $1000


----------



## tuskbuster

aberg said:


> Do you have the price?


I believe it's $899. At least that's what I sold the 6 I have on order for.


----------



## z28melissa

[/QUOTE]


Ooh, what is this about? Something new for the ladies?


----------



## jwamp82

3.9!!! Really? Nice!!


----------



## Karbon

tuskbuster said:


> I believe it's $899.


I HOPE...lower:wink:


----------



## inline6power

ok who wants to take my order for this bow? seriously.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

some one shoot it please!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 500 fps

bustn'nocks said:


> Isn't the Maitland riser more of an evolution of the original Bowtech cp bows? I'm not saying it is but I thought Bowtech was first with the concept. Correct me if I'm wrong but please be nice about it.


You are correct. The first center pivots style that I remember (there may be others) was the quadraflex, which others here have alluded to. Comparing a quadraflex to a CP bow is like comparing an A model to a Zonda. Even Norb Mullaney said other than the basic comcept the "similarities end there". All Maitland did was take the rear support arm of the CP's and curve it forward and voila!...new design and band of followers. May be a great bow, but to now say BowTech is copying Maitland is laughable.


----------



## roonie

looks like my d350 just became my backup bow..


----------



## LebeauHunter

Don't understand the obsession on price, its gonna be $$$. I'm sure it will be somewhere between $900 (899) and $1,000 (999), but doubt it will be outside of that range.


----------



## Z06Killer

Why the hell is bowtech website now letting you see it there timer is in the negative


----------



## roonie

$899 top


LebeauHunter said:


> Don't understand the obsession on price, its gonna be $$$. I'm sure it will be somewhere between $900 (899) and $1,000 (999), but doubt it will be outside of that range.


----------



## aberg

LebeauHunter said:


> Don't understand the obsession on price, its gonna be $$$. I'm sure it will be somewhere between $900 (899) and $1,000 (999), but doubt it will be outside of that range.


I doubt it too but there is always hope!


----------



## TTNuge

Big Country said:


> The specs I posted are directly from bowtech.......I have a Bowtech brochure sitting in front of me at this moment.....
> 
> 7"
> 31 1/32"
> 343 IBO
> 80% letoff
> 3.9lb.


That weight of 3.9lbs may be the most impressive stat. Looking at the bow it just seemed heavy, glad that is not the case. I am not a big Bowtech guy but to have that brace height, weight, and speed in a center pivot bow is definitely impressive.


----------



## roonie

alright $950 cant be that much more than the destroyer


----------



## jwamp82

Whats the word on Gold Tips new small diameter hunting shaft?? Specs? Name? pics?


----------



## South Man

Nice keep em coming!


----------



## cshive

jwamp82 said:


> Whats the word on Gold Tips new small diameter hunting shaft?? Specs? Name? pics?


What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sniper26

yea my D350 is either gona be a back up bow or up for sell soon, i think it looks like an updated admiral on steroids!! i want one!!


----------



## axeforce6

Ok. 4 pages since I **** showered and shaved. Lol


----------



## asa_low12

Enough with the Bowtechadness! We need REAL bows.....:bartstush:


----------



## ABTABB

USNarcher said:


> I guess that Bowtech really liked the Maitland riser.


I'm thinking Maitland liked the BowTech CP riser...


----------



## WA.bowman

asa_low12 said:


> enough with the bowtechadness! We need real bows.....:bartstush:


athens athens athens


----------



## moto444

Still No Diamond Dead Eye. Anyone?


----------



## Karbon

ABTABB said:


> I'm thinking Maitland liked the BowTech CP riser...


My thoughts on that one too.


----------



## cshive

Can we get a locked thread with JUST ATA info with out all the rif raf


----------



## aberg

Diamond! Diamond! Diamond!


----------



## blmarlin

cshive said:


> Can we get a locked thread with JUST ATA info with out all the rif raf


Don't think I would use the term rif raf but it would be nice to have a info and pics only thread and let this be the Fun thread.


----------



## tnarb

Karbon said:


> My thoughts on that one too.


So the Evo would be as well. Maybe not as dramatic but similar.


----------



## Big Country

cshive said:


> Can we get a locked thread with JUST ATA info with out all the rif raf


Maybe in the evening after the show.....AND supper, I can make a thread with just pics. But during the day we need a thread that is open so we can at least attempt to get the pics and info our AT members want.:thumb:


----------



## aberg

Ooh what about octane? I forgot about them! I wonder if they got any new rests!


----------



## rickson

cshive said:


> Can we get a locked thread with JUST ATA info with out all the rif raf


I asked for this on page 1 or 2


----------



## Browtine22

Does HHA have anything new ????


----------



## ChaseK

ABTABB said:


> I'm thinking Maitland liked the BowTech CP riser...


They hardly had anything in common other than calling them CP's. til now. 

This is the first riser Bowtech has designed that's all a one piece limb pocket type well like a Maitland type riser.


----------



## DanBlacksher

How do you get on the live feed?


----------



## Karbon

tnarb said:


> So the Evo would be as well. Maybe not as dramatic but similar.


Evo (IMO) is what Maitland was trying to do. PSE just got it right with the EVO.
The jury is out as far as the new Invasion. Too new to say.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Browtine22 said:


> Does HHA have anything new ????


I'll be glad when/if HHA starts making target sights.


Looking at their website, it appears they have slimmed down the Optimizer series a touch... and added harmonic dampers to everything.


----------



## ChaseK

Karbon said:


> Evo (IMO) is what Maitland was trying to do. PSE just got it right with the EVO.
> The jury is out as far as the new Invasion. Too new to say.


What?


----------



## Karbon

ChaseK said:


> What?


It was a comment for my buddy Kurt to pick up.

LOL

Both mfg's were trying for the same thing, BT just did it first.
Then Maitland
Then PSE.

BT and PSE have speed though behindsof) and a better grip.

There are just too many benifits for the CP on a hunting bow.


----------



## Big Country




----------



## TexasCanesFan

Karbon said:


> If true...sounds perfect.


It sounds like the faster Synergy replacement bow I always wanted. Obviously a different design, but very similar specs with a much higher IBO.


----------



## aberg

I personally love the looks of that bow!


----------



## str8arrow

Any new string material from BCY or Brownell this year?


----------



## ChaseK

Karbon said:


> It was a comment for my buddy Kurt to pick up.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Both mfg's were trying for the same thing, BT just did it first.
> Then Maitland
> Then PSE.
> 
> BT and PSE have speed though behindsof) and a better grip.
> 
> There are just too many benifits for the CP on a hunting bow.


What about the 340 IBO on the new cams from Maitland? Rob isn't designing his bow for speed like PSE and Bowtech either. Look how reflexed the risers are on the PSE and BT compared to Maitland's also. 

Now back to the ATA show! Lol


----------



## Beaver

Can we see and talk about some other stuff. Maybe a separate thread for bowtech discussion.


----------



## Scott Li

Hard to believe that IBO with all that hardware on the string. Do you think they tested it with the brass nock and all 12 of the speed nocks?


----------



## aberg

Beaver said:


> Can we see and talk about some other stuff. Maybe a separate thread for bowtech discussion.


Yeh! We saw the bowtech now have some other stuff! Please!


----------



## Karbon

Beaver said:


> Can we see and talk about some other stuff. Maybe a separate thread for bowtech discussion.


I like your avatar. How's that?


----------



## TexasCanesFan

Ben/PA said:


> BC, would you please post the specs....the real ones. Camo options, DL range, etc. How can two people get different specs? One of them must not be at the show or getting bad info at the show. BC, you're reliable.....help us out.
> 
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU BC.





bkolowski111 said:


> We now have 3 different sets of specs.......


Just amazed that people actually standing INSIDE the ATA show can't get the correct specs....unreal.


----------



## tnarb

ChaseK said:


> What about the 340 IBO on the new cams from Maitland? Rob isn't designing his bow for speed like PSE and Bowtech either. Look how reflexed the risers are on the PSE and BT compared to Maitland's also.
> 
> Now back to the ATA show! Lol



Yeah but if you look at the Evo, it is defelxed riser but not as much as you think. Look at the riser, the limbs aren't WAYYY out in front. Just sayin.


----------



## BG_archer

Excellent bow. Congratulations Bow Tech.


----------



## inline6power

Just put my order in 30 draw 80lb blackops


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tnarb said:


> Yeah but if you look at the Evo, it is defelxed riser but not as much as you think. Look at the riser, the limbs aren't WAYYY out in front. Just sayin.


The Evo is a reflexed not deflexed riser.


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Anything new with Tightspot quivers??


----------



## Sniper26

Scott Li said:


> Hard to believe that IBO with all that hardware on the string. Do you think they tested it with the brass nock and all 12 of the speed nocks?


yeahh.... im going to get one. but that's my only thought to, that's alot of weight on that string, but i bet its quiet and smooth as all git up, so even if it is slower than advertised its a fair trade off in my eyes.


----------



## bhowren

Any straight on looks of the Invasion? I'm curious how wide the split limbs are? Sometimes the split limbs seem wide to me.


----------



## BEETLE GUY

I can't get over how amazing the Bowtech bow looks!


----------



## asa_low12

Beaver said:


> Can we see and talk about some other stuff. Maybe a separate thread for bowtech discussion.





aberg said:


> Yeh! We saw the bowtech now have some other stuff! Please!


Motion made and seconded, all in favor say YAY.


----------



## mosdawg

Yea I agree enough bowtech are they the only ones at the show how about the PRIME!!!!


----------



## WA.bowman

Yay


----------



## roonie

i think my love afair with my destroyer is over. gonna have to call my bowtech dealer.


----------



## Bow Me

yay!


----------



## mcharlton

The invasion is sexy looking!!!


----------



## asa_low12

TexasCanesFan said:


> Just amazed that people actually standing INSIDE the ATA show can't get the correct specs....unreal.


Unreal at the people griping about something that doesn't have to be done. I'm sure these guys would like to have a few looks and chats for themselves without _constantly_ filling requests.


----------



## gauge1972

yay pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## meatmissle

Im a Bowtech fan but please show some other NEW STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckjunkey

I'd like to see a few more of those hotties!!


----------



## bustn'nocks

How about something from Diamond.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Is there anyway there will be a 32" and a 35" model?


----------



## tnarb

Kevin Strother1 said:


> The Evo is a reflexed not deflexed riser.


YOu're right, got my flexes mixed up....lol


----------



## travisn10

The invasion looks like a love child between the Mathews Monster and Z7.


----------



## Kevin Strother1

tnarb said:


> YOu're right, got my flexes mixed up....lol


I do the same thing sometimes!!!! LOL


----------



## roushvert9

TexasCanesFan said:


> Then don't post info from the show. How simple is that?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Nobody is twisting their arm and making them stay on AT posting bad stats.


Whos posting bad stats??? Looks like the first post from BIGCOUNTRY who was standing at the booth reading it from the papers was correct all along. I will go by what he says not what others post from hear say


----------



## Obsession11

buckjunkey said:


> I'd like to see a few more of those hotties!!


what he said


----------



## axeforce6

travisn10 said:


> The invasion looks like a love child between the Mathews Monster and Z7.


Sure...


----------



## Stump Shooter

Obsession11 said:


> what he said


I'm in with that.


----------



## KurtVL

Big Country said:


> The specs I posted are directly from bowtech.......I have a Bowtech brochure sitting in front of me at this moment.....
> 
> 7"
> 31 1/32"
> 343 IBO
> 80% letoff
> 3.9lb.


like the weight, but too dang short, ill wait for the 35" in 2012


----------



## hunter74

Only one more request pic of bowtechs inferno please that is what i want my specalist in and hope it is as bright as the web pic.


----------



## paarchhntr

YAY!!

Nice bows but lets move on to some other stuff.


----------



## TailChaser

Any new broadheads from G5 or slick trick? Maybe a 24K gold Rage?


----------



## WA.bowman

tailchaser said:


> maybe a 24k gold rage?


lol


----------



## DOAGuide

Rumor has it Spot-Hogg has new pins for their sights. Would love to see pics of that.


----------



## DOAGuide

Or the new hot shot releases. Especially the three finger model.


----------



## Yichi

any info on accessories such as new sights/rests/etc. ?


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713

HCA Speed Pro X11 please!!


----------



## meatmissle

Maybe a 24K gold Rage?
Pricless!


----------



## dhom

That new Bowtech bow looks awsome as well as has some great specs! That is exactly the kind of bow I was hoping Elite would have come out with this year!


----------



## hunter74

yeah they covered the fiber looks really durable


DOAGuide said:


> Rumor has it Spot-Hogg has new pins for their sights. Would love to see pics of that.


----------



## DOAGuide

hunter74 said:


> yeah cover fiber looks really durable


Can we get a picture if anyone has the time. PLEASE!


----------



## tobin01

DOAGuide said:


> Can we get a picture if anyone has the time. PLEASE!


Dave,

Chris over at 3Dshoots has some pics of it posted!


----------



## DOAGuide

Just got a PM and am reviewing now. Some awesome stuff this year. WOW!

Thanks

David


----------



## hunter74

*spot hogg pic*















DOAGuide said:


> Rumor has it Spot-Hogg has new pins for their sights. Would love to see pics of that.


----------



## moto444

Is there a Diamond Booth there?


----------



## DOAGuide

hunter74 said:


> View attachment 969863
> View attachment 969867


That is freakin awesome. I was going to pick up my sights last week, but the new .010 pins won't be in for another week so i am waiting. Looks durable as heck.


----------



## walks with a gi

axeforce6 said:


> Ok. 4 pages since I **** showered and shaved. Lol


Raged, showered and shaved?


----------



## DOAGuide

walks with a gi said:


> Raged, showered and shaved?


Yeah I am postponing those activities until I review all the goodies. LOL!


----------



## hunter74

I think they adressed the only flaw in the best sight out there bullet proof.


DOAGuide said:


> That is freakin awesome. I was going to pick up my sights last week, but the new .010 pins won't be in for another week so i am waiting. Looks durable as heck.


----------



## vipper1967

Ttt


----------



## SemperF

There was nothing wrong with Spott Hogg before this new protected pin, so to take this sight to protected man oh man that is sweeeet Spott Hogg making what I thought was great even better........


----------



## 5bites

vipper1967 said:


> Ttt


 Lol


----------



## upserman

Looks a lot like the Maitland with speed cams to me.

I like the looks of the Maitland so i like the look of this bow also.


----------



## asa_low12

5bites said:


> Lol


x2.


----------



## BradMc26

The Invasion looks nice.

It also looks like they got rid of those cheesy limb graphics and that plastic grip for this bow.


----------



## DOAGuide

hunter74 said:


> I think they adressed the only flaw in the best sight out there bullet proof.


I agree. 100%


----------



## Z06Killer

http://bowtecharchery.com/#/technologyBreakdown?r=products_technology&i=22


----------



## blakeman

So if this is a live thread, wheres the pic's or video's of new bow's and equip?????bah, bah, bah


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> There was nothing wrong with Spott Hogg before this new protected pin, so to take this sight to protected man oh man that is sweeeet Spott Hogg making what I thought was great even better........


Pretty incredible! Now I gotta get out to the factory and pick up my new sites. Just waiting for more .010 pins to come in. They are about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## Z06Killer

http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=32


----------



## Big Country

SemperF said:


> There was nothing wrong with Spott Hogg before this new protected pin, so to take this sight to protected man oh man that is sweeeet Spott Hogg making what I thought was great even better........


Spot Hogg is like 30 feet away from us....I got the pics of the new sight, but am having some temporary technical difficulties.:doh:

More pics coming as soon as we get fixed up.:thumb:


----------



## Reverend

Enough dribble... WE NEED MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Pretty incredible! Now I gotta get out to the factory and pick up my new sites. Just waiting for more .010 pins to come in. They are about 30 minutes from my house.


Dave please ask if there is a way to update sights we have already I have 7 or 8 here and sure would love to retrofit a couple...Great company to deal with and they offer a Military discount OOOh Ra


----------



## hunter74

about time lol


Z06Killer said:


> http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=32


----------



## sawtoothscream

i love this time i year. i can care lessa bout the bows (although those new breed are freaking awome). i just love seeing all the other stuff


----------



## brokenlittleman

Bowtech is calling the Invasion a deflexed riser because of the CPX system. I thought for it to be deflexed the riser had to be beyond the the front of the limb pockets?


----------



## vhunter

I like the invasion, but why so short? If it had a 33+ ATA I would be saving my pennies.


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Dave please ask if there is a way to update sights we have already I have 7 or 8 here and sure would love to retrofit a couple...Great company to deal with and they offer a Military discount OOOh Ra


Just got off the phone with them. Yes you can have them upgraded. If you have a standard sight (no-wrap) then you would need the wrap kit. I don't know the prices yet, but know they will retrofit them.

Is this a great company or what????


----------



## lrbergin

vhunter said:


> I like the invasion, but why so short? If it had a 33+ ATA I would be saving my pennies.


My thoughts exactly. I was impressed when I saw the longer (incorrect) ATA stats but figured the flagship would be shorter.


----------



## hunter74

They know when you have a good thing dont change it just make it better awsome.


DOAGuide said:


> Just got off the phone with them. Yes you can have them upgraded. If you have a standard sight (no-wrap) then you would need the wrap kit. I don't know the prices yet, but know they will retrofit them.
> 
> Is this a great company or what????


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Great thread


----------



## DOAGuide

Stuck here in my chair in front of the fireplace just scrolling through pages. Man its better than Christmas.


----------



## animal killer

Cant get the pics to work at work...dam computer


----------



## DOAGuide

Big Country said:


> Spot Hogg is like 30 feet away from us....I got the pics of the new sight, but am having some temporary technical difficulties.:doh:
> 
> More pics coming as soon as we get fixed up.:thumb:


You DA MAN!


----------



## fasst

animal killer said:


> Cant get the pics to work at work...dam computer


Try this one


----------



## tjandy

Big Country said:


> NBA in the HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible prototype bow......shoot thru riser, and it is completely ambidextrous. Easily converts from right hand to left hand in minutes. A dealers dream!


The last two photos with these nice NBA bows are ATers MasterG and Jag


----------



## pa.hunter

animal killer said:


> Cant get the pics to work at work...dam computer


 me tooooo


----------



## JawsDad

tjandy said:


> The last two photos with these nice NBA bows are ATers MasterG and Jag


We'll have to make sure JAG and MasterG get copies of these mug shots.. :chortle:


----------



## 05brando

Z06Killer said:


> http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=32


 would like some 65lbs limbs


----------



## blmarlin

*New Fusion Vanes*

Got this off another Forum from the ATA show.


----------



## DOAGuide

blmarlin said:


> Got this off another Forum from the ATA show.


What is the weight?


----------



## AmishArcher

Big Country said:


> Spot Hogg is like 30 feet away from us....I got the pics of the new sight, but am having some temporary technical difficulties.:doh:
> 
> More pics coming as soon as we get fixed up.:thumb:


:doh: old folks and electronics... a combination headed straight for greatness


----------



## axeforce6

walks with a gi said:


> Raged, showered and shaved?


Haha! Pooped


----------



## tnarb

DOAGuide said:


> What is the weight?


7 grains


----------



## animal killer

blmarlin said:


> Got this off another Forum from the ATA show.


these look great. i might have to try some just for the heck of it.


----------



## South Man

Keep them coming...this is great. I've got the popcorn in hand.


----------



## blmarlin

*New Axion Rest*

Some more pics from another blog on the ATA show. This is a cool looking rest. I guess it turns thereby dropping the arrow.


----------



## calvin94

them fusions look pretty neat !! will have to give them a call! and that rest looks very interesting


----------



## LebeauHunter

Like the New Breed shoot-thru riser, and will be looking at specs on that recurve.


----------



## VA2

Anything new at the TNT booth?


----------



## SemperF

DOAGuide said:


> Just got off the phone with them. Yes you can have them upgraded. If you have a standard sight (no-wrap) then you would need the wrap kit. I don't know the prices yet, but know they will retrofit them.
> 
> Is this a great company or what????


That will work , when we go to Nebraska the saw grass is thick and likes to grab at everything and the sights take a beating, Not Anymore yea baby....


----------



## blmarlin

*New Limb Driver*

From another site.


----------



## SWOKarcher

Any speed specs out on the Rytera Seeker yet?


----------



## moto444

Can someone send pics of the dead eye


----------



## TBGuardian

lrbergin said:


> My thoughts exactly. I was impressed when I saw the longer (incorrect) ATA stats but figured the flagship would be shorter.


I was hoping for the longer ATA as well, if the 33" was right I would have upgraded my Guardian, guess I won't have to now:smile:


----------



## Scott Li

TBGuardian said:


> I was hoping for the longer ATA as well, if the 33" was right I would have upgraded my Guardian, guess I won't have to now:smile:



If you look at the D340 specs it is the same but with a longer ATA


----------



## South Man

Kurt D. said:


>


Love those Muzzys!


----------



## axeforce6

South Man said:


> Love those Muzzys!


Yep. Will be my girlfriends new blades.


----------



## tiner64

moto444 said:


> Can someone get pics of the dead eye


"*X2*" on the Diamond Dead Eye... also pics of the : G5 Prime Centroid... HCA Speed Pro X11... Pearson Stealth 2...

thanks...


----------



## MELLY-MEL

tiner64 said:


> *X2* on the Diamond Dead Eye... also add : G5 Prime Centroid... HCA Speed Pro X11... Pearson Stealth 2...


x3, and x2


----------



## fasst

fasst said:


> Several posts were removed. Let's keep this thread fun and clean and thank those who are taking the time to make it happen. Nice to have a Lazy-Boy view of the happenings at the ATA!
> 
> I've been there, and for them to take the time to take pics, post and communicate with us means a lot, Lord knows there is MANY other things these guys could be doing with there time in Indy!


For those wanting pics and comments only


----------



## ABTABB

Less Talk, More Pictures...lol Just kidding 

Thanks for the effort Ya'll are putting in to this!!!


----------



## South Man

tiner64 said:


> "*X2*" on the Diamond Dead Eye... also pics of the : G5 Prime Centroid... HCA Speed Pro X11... Pearson Stealth 2...
> 
> thanks...


Thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## Z06Killer

http://www.diamondarchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=29


----------



## MUNY101

Anything new about the Hartcraft X-Change, are they there this year?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thanks Mitch for taking the time to post the pictures and giving us some information! Looks like the place to be! :thumb:


----------



## Big Country

OK, technical difficulties over for now......:lol:

Spot Hogg`s new pin setup......not the greatest pics, but here is what they are telling me.....

You can get a retro kit, but Spot Hogg MUST do the work.

Customer pays for shipping both ways, plus a $15.00 charge for the retro fit kit.


----------



## trimantrekokc

Big Country said:


> OK, technical difficulties over for now......:lol:
> 
> Spot Hogg`s new pin setup......not the greatest pics, but here is what they are telling me.....
> 
> You can get a retro kit, but Spot Hogg MUST do the work.
> 
> Customer pays for shipping both ways, plus a $15.00 charge for the retro fit kit.


i sure wish you could post the pics instead of photobucket !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SemperF

That is great they are offering updating what you already have, there gonna be busy.


----------



## reckless

well the specs for the new invasion are up on Bowtechs webpage.

http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=32
specs are
Draw weight 50,60.70,80 lbs 
mass weight 3.9lbs
let off 80%
draw length 26-30
kinetic energy 91.45 ft-lbs
axel to axel 31 1/32
IBO speed 343 fps
brace height 7
was hoping for a longer bow 34/35 ish but a least now i know what im going to get..
the specialist,,


----------



## DOAGuide

I think the short ATA just killed it for a bunch of people. I also wish it was longer.


----------



## inline6power

if only it came in a 31 draw i would be happy.


----------



## DOAGuide

Thanks BigCountry. Those sights are awesome!


----------



## Big Country

Rodney482 with the new Athens AffliXtion......


----------



## Big Country

Laura Francese.....










The new Seeker....


----------



## tnarb

Big Country said:


> Laura Francese.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Seeker....



I hope I get one of those pics on Saturday.....


----------



## Big Country

Brian park from Strother Archery.....


----------



## GrooGrux

Was there even a bow in that Martin picture? I sure didn't see one.


----------



## SemperF

Big Country said:


> Brian park from Strother Archery.....


Winchester ?????


----------



## Big Country

Kyle Null from NBA.....


----------



## axeforce6

Big Country said:


> Laura Francese.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new seeker


Just realized there is a bow in the last picture.


----------



## Big Country

Winchester Archery..


----------



## Deer Slayer I

kyle that looks awesome!!!


----------



## Kurt D.

Finally got the BowTech unveiling video online, our upload speeds are extremely slow, we apologise. Thanks for being patient everyone. This evening we will be working on getting as much video online as possible.


----------



## Big Country

Jim and Lorrie Burnworth, their son, and Ray Bunney......absolutely great folks.:thumb:


----------



## Karbon

thanks for that...


----------



## ventilator44

SX-1 looks great in camo!


----------



## Big Country

The ladies of "Shoot like a girl"..........


----------



## Dren17

Can I see the new hoyt quivers, preferably on a carbon element? I would like to see how they fit with the new holes they put on that bow.


----------



## axeforce6

I wanna see the new high country!


----------



## DocMort

looking good guys


----------



## Bird Dogg

For crying out loud people! 
Who cares if you like or dont' like the pics, and
keep saying," post more pics" over, and over, and over , and over.....
and damn it, stop taking pics off of this thread and re-posting them in reply the Muzzy picture is In THIS thread like 4 times, Lauras picture appears like 20 times in a row..... there are 28 pages, and all the pics could have fit on one page, without all the dumb replies.
can we look at the pictures without having to CONTSTATNLY replying on every single one of them? Tommorow there is going to be 400 pages, 398 pages of gossip


----------



## bess227

GREAT big thanks for all the hard work at the show. 

No other way we would get to see this stuff. 

JOB WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Bird Dogg said:


> For crying out loud people!
> Who cares if you like or dont' like the pics, and
> keep saying," post more pics" over, and over, and over , and over.....
> and damn it, stop taking pics off of this thread and re-posting them in reply the Muzzy picture is In THIS thread like 4 times, Lauras picture appears like 20 times in a row..... there are 28 pages, and all the pics could have fit on one page, without all the dumb replies.
> can we look at the pictures without having to CONTSTATNLY replying on every single one of them? Tommorow there is going to be 400 pages, 398 pages of gossip


Feel better?


----------



## DOAGuide

jbsoonerfan said:


> feel better?


lmao!


----------



## DocMort

Hey temper tantrum look in the stickys


----------



## kennie

jbsoonerfan said:


> Feel better?


no kidding. lol


----------



## SemperF

WooooHooooo 4,0000000 pages Tissue?


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713

axeforce6 said:


> i wanna see the new high country!



x10,000!!


----------



## Stump Shooter

jbsoonerfan said:


> feel better?





doaguide said:


> lmao!





docmort said:


> hey temper tantrum look in the stickys


lol!


----------



## Saskquatch

bess227 said:


> GREAT big thanks for all the hard work at the show.
> 
> No other way we would get to see this stuff.
> 
> JOB WELL DONE!!!!!


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Birdx33

There's pictures?


----------



## Reverend

MORE PICS!
I DON'T LIKE IT!
I LOVE IT!

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Bird Dogg

jbsoonerfan said:


> Feel better?


actually a little.... Now that I have that out of my system... want to enjoy the pics, and have to sift through all the bs. to get to it.....Im glad everyone is enjoying the pics. but its rediculous trying to see the actual pics... took me about an hour to go through the 28 pages, and I have to admit, I did enjoy the 5 pictures, contained in this thread.


----------



## meatmissle

saskquatch said:


> :set1_signs009:


x2!


----------



## JHENS87

Bird Dogg said:


> For crying out loud people!
> Who cares if you like or dont' like the pics, and
> keep saying," post more pics" over, and over, and over , and over.....
> and damn it, stop taking pics off of this thread and re-posting them in reply the Muzzy picture is In THIS thread like 4 times, Lauras picture appears like 20 times in a row..... there are 28 pages, and all the pics could have fit on one page, without all the dumb replies.
> can we look at the pictures without having to CONTSTATNLY replying on every single one of them? Tommorow there is going to be 400 pages, 398 pages of gossip


well there is a sticky at the top of general archery that has all the same pictures, with no replies if you would rather not read them. personally i like seeing what people say, and seeing laura 20 times in a row is never a bad thing


----------



## DOAGuide

Bird Dogg said:


> actually a little.... Now that I have that out of my system... want to enjoy the pics, and have to sift through all the bs. to get to it.....Im glad everyone is enjoying the pics. but its rediculous trying to see the actual pics... took me about an hour to go through the 28 pages, and I have to admit, I did enjoy the 5 pictures, contained in this thread.


BigCountry said tonight they were going to attempt to put a locked thread together with all of the pics and videos. That way the commentary is out of the way. Deep breath man, deep breath.


----------



## DOAGuide

jhens87 said:


> well there is a sticky at the top of general archery that has all the same pictures, with no replies if you would rather not read them. Personally i like seeing what people say, and seeing laura 20 times in a row is never a bad thing


........x2


----------



## z28melissa

THANK YOU "AT GUYS" for doing this every year... its nice to be able to see pics and stuff without having to be there :darkbeer:


----------



## lrbergin

DOAGuide said:


> BigCountry said tonight they were going to attempt to put a locked thread together with all of the pics and videos. That way the commentary is out of the way. Deep breath man, deep breath.


They already did. It's a sticky.


----------



## DocMort

As I said in my temper tantrum post its been there since like 11 this morning Fasst put it there


----------



## SemperF

Bird Dogg said:


> actually a little.... Now that I have that out of my system.. rediculous
> 
> RIDICULOUS fixed it for ya OOOOH RA


----------



## MELLY-MEL

man, i gotta go to this show next yr.


----------



## tnarb

Bird Dogg said:


> For crying out loud people!
> Who cares if you like or dont' like the pics, and
> keep saying," post more pics" over, and over, and over , and over.....
> and damn it, stop taking pics off of this thread and re-posting them in reply the Muzzy picture is In THIS thread like 4 times, Lauras picture appears like 20 times in a row..... there are 28 pages, and all the pics could have fit on one page, without all the dumb replies.
> can we look at the pictures without having to CONTSTATNLY replying on every single one of them? Tommorow there is going to be 400 pages, 398 pages of gossip


Breathe.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

z28melissa said:


> THANK YOU "AT GUYS" for doing this every year... its nice to be able to see pics and stuff without having to be there :darkbeer:


x2 I can't make it there but it is nice to see everything that was there.


----------



## DocMort

05_sprcrw said:


> x2 I can't make it there but it is nice to see everything that was there.


Amen :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## SemperF

Hey Big Country have you seen High Country display? Sure nice to see them back in the game......


----------



## South Man

JHENS87 said:


> well there is a sticky at the top of general archery that has all the same pictures, with no replies if you would rather not read them. personally i like seeing what people say, and seeing laura 20 times in a row is never a bad thing


I agree!!!!


----------



## slingshot455

I have enjoyed this all day long., thanks guys for the pics. Very entertaining and I have no use for a new bow, but fun just the same.:shade:
I am only 5hrs away from Indy is this going on this weekend too? Would like to go. I think they have the Bod Chin seafood place there to like the one in Chicago. Maybe a roadtrip for this week end


----------



## DOAGuide

SemperF said:


> Hey Big Country have you seen High Country display? Sure nice to see them back in the game......


Very interested to see what they have this year. Would love to see them become a force in the market again.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

DOAGuide said:


> Very interested to see what they have this year. Would love to see them become a force in the market again.


x2, still have an old z force. they were a top notch company for me back in the day.


----------



## asa1485

Where's all the PSE fanboys at? Nothing about PSE?


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

How's about a look at the new lineup of sights from Black Gold? Thanks.


----------



## kybowhuntr

It's really awesome of you AT guys to do all of this. There is alot of other things you guys could be doing but your taking time to keep us posted. Thanks again and have a blast!


----------



## Big Country

SemperF said:


> Hey Big Country have you seen High Country display? Sure nice to see them back in the game......


I have not, but we are just now getting a bite to eat......HCA is next on the list for pictures.:thumb:


----------



## Big Country

WNY Bowhunter said:


> How's about a look at the new lineup of sights from Black Gold? Thanks.


Putting it on the list now.......might not make it until tomorrow though.:smile:


----------



## Bonz

Anybody got any tech info on the Bowtech Invasion? Can you press the bow without a bowpress like the guardian? Anybody had a chance to shoot it yet? How does it perform?


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## clemsongrad

did pse release anything that was not already on the website?


----------



## quickcat18

z28melissa said:


> THANK YOU "AT GUYS" for doing this every year... its nice to be able to see pics and stuff without having to be there :darkbeer:


+2 this is the most fun i have had since hunting season ended i am glad today is my day off other wise i would not be getting any work done.....


----------



## DeathFromAbove_

879.99 at my local archery shop


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## axeforce6

asa1485 said:


> Where's all the PSE fanboys at? Nothing about PSE?


I love my PSE's but I don't think they have anything new.... I wish they would offer a black eclipse quiver since the offer black bows. Kinda dumb that they don't!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

We are going to be going back through ad adding captions to the photos without any..


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. If you guys get a chance, hit up some of the smaller companies we do not get a chance to hear from.


----------



## Dado

Ok, any details about the new Stan release?


----------



## DOAGuide

Hot shot manufacturing!!!!!!


----------



## Dor

LoneWolf booth?


----------



## dalilarson

How about a look at Toxinics...


----------



## ABTABB

Hamskea...?


----------



## DannyZack

that scott silver horn is looking sexy! im am definatly buying one asap!


----------



## tnarb

WOuld love informaiton on that Scott Release.


----------



## asa1485

Anything new from Sure Loc?


----------



## asa1485

What about the lazer guided arrowhead? They there?


----------



## asa1485

Carbon Express?


----------



## tnarb

asa1485 said:


> What about the lazer guided arrowhead? They there?


There you go, if they start talking about that again.......lol


----------



## asa1485

tnarb said:


> There you go, if they start talking about that again.......lol


LOL. I had to.


----------



## Kurt D.

Email me requests and ill see if i can get to it. [email protected]


----------



## asa1485

Email sent


----------



## asa1485

Left out the stabs. I know you took a shot or two of the Doinkers.

More Doinkers
Bernie's stuff
and yes, even stinger


----------



## archer1914

High Country pics?


----------



## trimantrekokc

dalilarson said:


> How about a look at Toxinics...


toxonics is gone...closed up from what i can tell...phone disconnected


----------



## z28melissa

What is THAT?!?!? A new cellular trail cam or...


----------



## Mctexans

Diamond? Im sure Gander Mountain has the new models up .


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

MELLY-MEL said:


> i like it.....looks sick. 343 cp is not a joke. if it maintains the common cp traits it's insane!


I agree 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank Goodness it is a CP..Must have one!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## lrbergin

Mctexans said:


> Diamond? Im sure Gander Mountain has the new models up .


You can just look at their website and see them. They are up now.


----------



## asa1485

z28melissa said:


> What is THAT?!?!? A new cellular trail cam or...



Looks like one of those high dollar trail cams you can watch live from your computer at home.


----------



## asa1485

I like the electric lift. Can see a whole buch of people who normally can not get up there using that.


----------



## z28melissa

asa1485 said:


> Looks like one of those high dollar trail cams you can watch live from your computer at home.


I figured that much, wondering if its cellular based or integrates with maybe a wifi network by the looks of the SMA antenna


----------



## SemperF

asa1485 said:


> I like the electric lift. Can see a whole buch of people who normally can not get up there using that.


It doesn't seem like a bad thing but i am led to wonder how loud it is.


----------



## enkriss

Sweet lone wolf changed there bow holder. Maybe it will work now!!!


----------



## millerarchery

I am not getting any of the pictures from Kurt D. to come up, every body elses are fine, why is this?


----------



## asa1485

SemperF said:


> It doesn't seem like a bad thing but i am led to wonder how loud it is.


Yeah but, no matter how quiet we are, animals still can hear us. We just have to sit and outwait them.


----------



## rickson

enkriss said:


> Sweet lone wolf changed there bow holder. Maybe it will work now!!!


Can I get a retro kit?


----------



## Bow Smoke

millerarchery said:


> I am not getting any of the pictures from Kurt D. to come up, every body elses are fine, why is this?


Me either...I can't get access the bowtech site anymore either. I could up to about 2 hours ago...now nothing.


----------



## muzzyman88

How cute, Lone Wolf's bow holder is shaped like a wolf head. Bet they increase the price by 50 bucks for that.


----------



## millerarchery

Bow Smoke said:


> Me either...I can't get access the bowtech site anymore either. I could up to about 2 hours ago...now nothing.


mine is working now, dont know what the problem was.


----------



## cshive

trimantrekokc said:


> toxonics is gone...closed up from what i can tell...phone disconnected


I think they are selling out


----------



## SemperF

cshive said:


> I think they are selling out


Brukshot had a thread and it was determined they are gone.....


----------



## sawtoothscream

some cool new stuff


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Keep them coming!


----------



## utaharcher

Black Gold Sights?


----------



## icedemon

Kurt D. said:


>


Please tell me these are a specific broadheads and not every pack of GR is gonna have Mathews plastered on it. Aside from the gaudy Mathews logo, I'm thinking a 2" cut reaper will work just dandy for turkey this spring.


----------



## Karbon

icedemon said:


> Please tell me these are a specific broadheads and not every pack of GR is gonna have Mathews plastered on it. If that's the case I might as well look for a different BH since I'll probably have to pay 60 bucks a pack with that logo on it.


AGREED. (ugh)


----------



## SemperF

icedemon said:


> Please tell me these are a specific broadheads and not every pack of GR is gonna have Mathews plastered on it. If that's the case I might as well look for a different BH since I'll probably have to pay 60 bucks a pack with that logo on it.


What makes it a Mathews edition does it come with monkey tails or vibration dampeners I don't get it.........


----------



## MELLY-MEL

man, more and more companies in bed with mathews


----------



## NC Kansas

Rhino Blinds????


----------



## Mctexans

Wow that Lone wolf is one sweet seat. When i think of all the cold mornings sitting there with a sore rump LOL thats the Lazy Boy !!!


----------



## Karbon

SemperF said:


> What makes it a Mathews edition does it come with monkey tails or vibration dampeners I don't get it.........


just makes your Deer more expensive than last year if you used the GRs.


----------



## SemperF

MELLY-MEL said:


> man, more and more companies in bed with mathews


Melly whats happening, That is the part I dont get if you have a great product why not stand out on your own????


----------



## Mctexans

If you are an archery accessory supplier Mathews is the Big Dog to be associated with $$$ wise whether you like their bows or not.


----------



## Deer Slayer I

smooth stability pics


----------



## MELLY-MEL

SemperF said:


> Melly whats happening, That is the part I dont get if you have a great product why not stand out on your own????


hey man, happy holidays. yeah i know what you mean. maybe they feel that with the mathews affilliation they can move more product? which is probably true.


----------



## tnarb

Did anyone say anything else about the Scott Silverhorn?


----------



## Atchison

Where are the pictures of the new G5 stuff?


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Atchison said:


> Where are the pictures of the new G5 stuff?


x2.


----------



## King

Thanks Kurt and Mitch for the continuous updates and pictures! Wish I could be there with you guys. How's everyones reaction to the Seeker? That's what I would most like to see. :cheer2:


----------



## aberg

Lets see some stabs!


----------



## tjandy

KK and Strother comments WILL NOT BE TOLERATED

AT Moderation


----------



## a1hoyt.ca

Bowtech's Invasion CPX
Mass weight 3.9 lbs.
50,60,70,80 lb dw.
80 percent effective let off 
draw length's from 26 to 30 inches
KE 91.45 ft lbs.
ATA 31 1/32
343 fps.
7 inch bh.
This info is on Bowtech's web site.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

a1hoyt.ca said:


> Bowtech's Invasion CPX
> Mass weight 3.9 lbs.
> 50,60,70,80 lb dw.
> 80 percent effective let off
> draw length's from 26 to 30 inches
> KE 91.45 ft lbs.
> ATA 31 1/32
> 343 fps.
> 7 inch bh.
> This info is on Bowtech's web site.


 wonder why no 65lb limbs? nice option imo.


----------



## DOAGuide

Is Alpine there? Haven't seen anything from them in a while.


----------



## hunter74

yeah i think 55# and 65# would be nice for the smaller framed people that like to keep every thing screwed down tight on the limbs and limb pockets


MELLY-MEL said:


> wonder why no 65lb limbs? nice option imo.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

jwamp82 said:


> Whats the word on Gold Tips new small diameter hunting shaft?? Specs? Name? pics?


x3! Pictures, Price, video, etc on the Kinetic arrows!


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

sorry, I was just kidding



tjandy said:


> KK and Strother comment WILL NOT BE TOLERATED
> 
> AT Moderation


----------



## dunk50

anyone know what brand scope / sight that is on page 15 post #596 camo and black with looks like a mathews style dampner


----------



## Big Country

DOAGuide said:


> Is Alpine there? Haven't seen anything from them in a while.


Alpine is here....in fact, we have one of their extremely good looking target bows hanging in the AT booth.:thumb:

A pretty black Concorde with brushed aluminum limb pockets and cams.....:smile: We will try to get alpine pics up tomorrow.


----------



## JHENS87

dunk50 said:


> anyone know what brand scope / sight that is on page 15 post #596 camo and black with looks like a mathews style dampner


I wanna say its an armortech with dovetail


----------



## cshive

dunk50 said:


> anyone know what brand scope / sight that is on page 15 post #596 camo and black with looks like a mathews style dampner


Probably axcel armourtech


----------



## DOAGuide

Big Country said:


> Alpine is here....in fact, we have one of their extremely good looking target bows hanging in the AT booth.:thumb:
> 
> A pretty black Concorde with brushed aluminum limb pockets and cams.....:smile: We will try to get alpine pics up tomorrow.


Sweet, thanks


----------



## n2bows

Lets see some pics of CBE sights and Stan releases please


----------



## Big Country

n2bows said:


> Lets see some pics of CBE sights and Stan releases please


We will get them on here for sure!!:thumb:


----------



## GaBear

How Bout some Pics of the Tru-Fire Booth and that new T-Handle release.


----------



## Big Country

Should have a few more pics up tonight, but i just had to share this one right now..........

Two nice gentlemen with Oneida Bows posing with none other than the legend of archery reports.....Mr. Norb Mullaney!


----------



## Big Country

GaBear said:


> How Bout some Pics of the Tru-Fire Booth and that new T-Handle release.


We will do our best to get it done.....:smile: Going to make a list tonight of places to get pictures tomorrow. We are getting some awesome interviews on video and they are taking up a lot of time, but we are on it non-stop.:thumb:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Big Country said:


> We will do our best to get it done.....:smile: Going to make a list tonight of places to get pictures tomorrow. We are getting some awesome interviews on video and they are taking up a lot of time, but we are on it non-stop.:thumb:


Again can't thank you enough for doing all this!


----------



## aberg

05_sprcrw said:


> Again can't thank you enough for doing all this!


x2! Thanks!


----------



## Lazerbeans

This is cool, being privy to the new stuff that the vast majority hasn't seen. There is a few things that I defiantly be checking out really soon, especially the EZ green press, if it is really going for $399, I'll have one by the end of the month if possible. Anyone have an idea when they will be available? Oh yea thanks guys for your hard work.


----------



## HC Archery

*What is contact info on the huge treestand with gals on it???

Almost looks like a elevating device with it??? Wow.*


----------



## solocam9696

Cant say Thank You enough for taking the time out to do this. Thank You


----------



## Luckiduc13

Big Country said:


> We will get them on here for sure!!:thumb:


Dying to see the cbe stuff.


----------



## Z06Killer

Thanks Guys this site Rocks !!!


----------



## tjandy

JawsDad said:


> We'll have to make sure JAG and MasterG get copies of these mug shots.. :chortle:


:thumb: MasterG looks so serious, he is hilarious in person though, so is Jag.


----------



## Agent Mulder

Great stuff! Thanks for the pics. Keep em coming! :thumbs_up


----------



## bullfisher

Any seeker specs yet?


----------



## Rev44

Anything new in Hang On Treestands? Gorilla, Ameristep or anyone else. thanks


----------



## bsizzle

whew!! made it to page 35...


----------



## GaBear

tjandy said:


> :thumb: MasterG looks so serious, he is hilarious in person though, so is Jag.


I think he is just nervous about being at the show. A great Couple for sure.


----------



## Sniper26

Karbon said:


> AGREED.
> well apparently no other bows are technologically superior enough to shoot these broadheads lol


----------



## headhunter75422

Has anyone shot any of the bows?


----------



## MATHEWSBOWMAN

Anything new from ScentBlocker (Men) ???????


----------



## icedemon

Karbon said:


> AGREED.
> well apparently no other bows are technologically superior enough to shoot these broadheads lol


My Martin Saber shoots the 1 3/8" cut ones just fine so....


----------



## Deuce 30-30

BC and others, thanks for doing this. As someone new to archery, it is sweet to see all of these new things I can get for my set-up. 

Could you add Red Feather Archery to the list of places to check out. I wonder if they brought any of their new 2011 broadheads out there. Thanks!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Deuce 30-30 said:


> BC and others, thanks for doing this. As someone new to archery, it is sweet to see all of these new things I can get for my set-up.
> 
> Could you add Red Feather Archery to the list of places to check out. I wonder if they brought any of their new 2011 broadheads out there. Thanks!


Stan took concept drawings of his heads to look for some manufacturers to machine them. He is working hard to get a 2 blade head on the market asap as well as a few others. Stan will be calling me later tonight to let me know how things went for RFA's first ever ATA show day.


----------



## pilot107

Thanks for running this thread --- my day has been absolutely a bust I cant get anything done,thank God aphrodite is at work.


----------



## Kurt D.

Got the WiFi hooked up in the hotel room, and will start updates.. Hopefully upload speeds are better here...


----------



## Bulian82

was the new trijicon bowsight at the show? i just saw a picture on their website and looks really neat. Would like to see a few more if they were there 



Thanks Jon


----------



## Dado

Kurt D. said:


> Got the WiFi hooked up in the hotel room, and will start updates.. Hopefully upload speeds are better here...


cool


----------



## omergic

what is ata. im new to archery.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

omergic said:


> what is ata. im new to archery.


It is the equivilent to the Sema car show but for archery products its where every archery company unveils its new products for the year.


----------



## alphaburner

Thinks for all the great pics and specs b.c.


----------



## Supermag1

utaharcher said:


> black gold sights?


x 2


----------



## Big Country

Glad to help spread the word on the new products guys. :smile:

We are having fun for sure, but let me tell you it is non-stop from before 8am until pillow time. We will have a LOT more pictures before this is over. Also, Shawn and Kurt D. have been interviewing some big names in the archery world. I know of several interviews they video taped today, including Pete Shepley. The show closes at 6pm, and at 6:30 I finally left while Shawn and Kurt were STILL taping an interview with Lee and Tiffany Lakosky.

Lots of great stuff on this thread already.......but you ain`t seen nothing yet! :wink:


----------



## fasst

Kurt D. said:


> Got the WiFi hooked up in the hotel room, and will start updates.. Hopefully upload speeds are better here...


Can you guys merge or copy any of them on the sticky in Gen Pop? If not, I will try to make some time tomorrow to save and repost the pics and videos there.....


----------



## Kurt D.

Just a heads up, its going to take some time to get these videos up.. Everything was shot in Full HD, so my laptop is doing its best.. Its going to be a LATE night  "Hey room service! Get me some Coffee!!"


----------



## asmalloo

I dont think that will be coffee coming up to that room :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

kurt d. said:


> just a heads up, its going to take some time to get these videos up.. Everything was shot in full hd, so my laptop is doing its best.. Its going to be a late night  "hey room service! Get me some coffee!!"


thank you


----------



## Ben/PA

Anything from Viper?


----------



## Big Country

Kurt D. said:


> Just a heads up, its going to take some time to get these videos up.. Everything was shot in Full HD, so my laptop is doing its best.. Its going to be a LATE night  "Hey room service! Get me some Coffee!!"


I saw pictures of the person getting you coffee last night Kurt. :chortle:

Room service over here at the Hilton sure don`t look like that. :wink:


----------



## Big Country

fasst said:


> Can you guys merge or copy any of them on the sticky in Gen Pop? If not, I will try to make some time tomorrow to save and repost the pics and videos there.....


Let me see if I can move posts over? I can easily dump all my pictures into the thread, but there would be no descriptions that way......and there is no way I have time to dump pics and add new descriptions too.


----------



## Kurt D.

We finished off the day with a lengthy interview with these two  working on rendering/uploading it now..


----------



## glw27cw

I heard big boys adventures was there.


----------



## vonhogslayer

thanks for all the awesome stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and keep em coming


----------



## alaz

great pics...looking forward to seeing more stuff!


----------



## Birdx33

Thanks for the pics it has been enjoyable.


----------



## aberg

:ranger: MORE!!! PLEASE!


----------



## archerykid13

Anything new from Axcel??
I'd like to see some pics of the X-31.

Jake


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks for all of the pics. Last year at this time I had no idea there was anything like this or that I would be this into archery. What a difference a year makes!


----------



## z28melissa

Kurt D. said:


> Just a heads up, its going to take some time to get these videos up.. Everything was shot in Full HD, so my laptop is doing its best.. Its going to be a LATE night  "Hey room service! Get me some Coffee!!"


Looking forward to see what ya got! I remember how exhausted and SORE I was after the first day at the ATA show a few years ago! That's a lotta walking.


----------



## HC Archery

Lee... those jeans..... ???


----------



## Big B

MELLY-MEL said:


> man, more and more companies in bed with mathews


 this cracks me up, because its mathews people complain but when Bone Collector is on everything no one says anything.


----------



## turkeytom

BC,Shawn and Kurt.Thanks for doing all this.


----------



## Luckiduc13

Thanks for all the work y'all are putting into this.


----------



## outdoorsman193

archerykid13 said:


> Anything new from Axcel??
> I'd like to see some pics of the X-31.
> 
> Jake


Had mine for a couple weeks, ill try to get pics up soon


----------



## pimpmybow

WOW, so much to see. great show thus far. pure, prime, carbon element, tour, specialist, and evo! so many more to shoot.


----------



## Steel Horse

Could you please check in on Vapor Trail, to see if they have a New Limb Driver in the offering. I want to up grade, but would like the skinny before i do, THANKS!


----------



## JHENS87

the picture of the new pro-v has been posted in the sticky made by fasst if you would like to see it


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Steel Horse said:


> Could you please check in on Vapor Trail, to see if they have a New Limb Driver in the offering. I want to up grade, but would like the skinny before i do, THANKS!


The new limbdriver picture was posted already. It has a containment ring similar to the trophy taker smack down and NAP apache on it. go back through the pages.


----------



## HCH

Still glad I ordered a Black Hoyt Carbon Element. Nothing here yet, has made me 2nd guess my decision.


----------



## completepassthru

Lazerbeans said:


> This is cool, being privy to the new stuff that the vast majority hasn't seen. There is a few things that I defiantly be checking out really soon, especially the EZ green press, if it is really going for $399, I'll have one by the end of the month if possible. Anyone have an idea when they will be available? Oh yea thanks guys for your hard work.


They will not be available until the end of February.


----------



## Aggieland

HCH said:


> Still glad I ordered a Black Hoyt Carbon Element. Nothing here yet, has made me 2nd guess my decision.


good call, im about to follow suit..


----------



## HCH

pimpmybow said:


> WOW, so much to see. great show thus far. pure, prime, carbon element, tour, specialist, and evo! so many more to shoot.


Thanks for answering your phone tonight and helping me with my mod lock question on my AXE6.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

HC Archery said:


> *What is contact info on the huge treestand with gals on it???
> 
> Almost looks like a elevating device with it??? Wow.*


what he said???????????


----------



## Lazerbeans

completepassthu said:


> They will not be available until the end of February.


Cool thanks, I'll be watching their website


----------



## icefishur96

Great job AT guys!!! I just went through all 35 pages.... thank you for posting this up for us!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 3-DArchery

Is there any way to get pics of the new trinity Archery stabilizer


----------



## 09Admiral

anybody ever find out a price on the invasion?


----------



## Kurt D.

Predator Camo Booth. The Camo on the Mannequin is their latest. Called 3D Deception.


----------



## Karbon

the new predator looks good...


----------



## mdewitt71

man, the Predator Beanie is "tight"......better than last years, I need to upgrade and I aint even used mine from last year haha.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Hanover Hydro

Kurt D. said:


> Predator Camo Booth. The Camo on the Mannequin is their latest. Called 3D Deception.
> 
> Looks great! I can't wait till they have a film for this.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## racknspur

rickson said:


> I can't wait to buy one next year used for $500!


:thumbs_up


----------



## axeforce6

New predator looks like treestand a bit


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## John 501

That New predator camo is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## DOAGuide

Kurt D. said:


>


Oh sweet mama......can't wait to get mine. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Schocker

Any new camo on the PSE's?????? lil birdies have been talkin round here


----------



## BrownDog2

Big Country said:


> Glad to help spread the word on the new products guys. :smile:
> 
> We are having fun for sure, but let me tell you it is non-stop from before 8am until pillow time. We will have a LOT more pictures before this is over. Also, Shawn and Kurt D. have been interviewing some big names in the archery world. I know of several interviews they video taped today, including Pete Shepley. The show closes at 6pm, and at 6:30 I finally left while Shawn and Kurt were STILL taping an interview with Lee and Tiffany Lakosky.
> 
> Lots of great stuff on this thread already.......but you ain`t seen nothing yet! :wink:


Thanks for the pictuers. Keep up the great work!


----------



## CW96

axeforce6 said:


> Just realized there is a bow in the last picture.


I still don't see it! lol!


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Schocker said:


> Any new camo on the PSE's?????? lil birdies have been talkin round here


x2 please...


----------



## racknspur

Kurt D. said:


> We finished off the day with a lengthy interview with these two  working on rendering/uploading it now..


She keeps getting smaller and smaller...well, except...never mind.:embara:


----------



## stanmc55

racknspur said:


> She keeps getting smaller and smaller...well, except...never mind.:embara:


ya, i love that clothing commercial with her and about 4 guys and she is the only one turned sideways!


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D

Big thanks to the AT guys for throwing this up! Been waiting anxiously all day to get home from work and see the Invasion unveiled.. Now that I have, I'm going to stongly consider buying one. Great job, guys!


----------



## racknspur

stanmc55 said:


> ya, i love that clothing commercial with her and about 4 guys and she is the only one turned sideways!


The thing about it is ya she's great looking but that personality seals the deal!! And she hunts of course!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

For the guys that didnt see the bow in this pic here ya go
before









After









LOL


----------



## racknspur

rednecbowhunter said:


> For the guys that didnt see the bow in this pic here ya go
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Oh, that bow!!


----------



## stanmc55

is the brace height adjustable on the bow Laura is holding?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

stanmc55 said:


> is the brace height adjustable on the bow Laura is holding?


Yes. It is called the seeker by rytera. There is a thread about it in general archery.


----------



## Kurt D.

Uploads are a trickle people.. the interview with Lee and Tiffany Lakosky will be up in 260 minutes.


----------



## Ben/PA

racknspur said:


> She keeps getting smaller and smaller...well, except...never mind.:embara:


I kinda liked her a little pudgy. Oh well.


----------



## CutTheLoop

GhostBuck_007 said:


> x2 please...


LOL

sorry... love the avatar


----------



## GhostBuck_007

CutTheLoop said:


> LOL
> 
> sorry... love the avatar



It's a looker lol...


----------



## erictski

stanmc55 said:


> ya, i love that clothing commercial with her and about 4 guys and she is the only one turned sideways!


which commercial is that


----------



## bhowren

Are the HCA bow pics and specs still on the way, or did I mis them? This thread is awesome by the way.


----------



## Big Country

bhowren said:


> Are the HCA bow pics and specs still on the way, or did I mis them? This thread is awesome by the way.


Still on the way......


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

anything new from Bear Archery and how about Mossy Oak


----------



## pacnate

Probably already been asked to ya, but what about some Pearson information????????

AND Thanks for doing al this!!


----------



## PoppieWellie

USNarcher said:


> I guess that Bowtech really liked the Maitland riser.


+2 on that


----------



## kylenicholas

Hey guys, 
I live in Indianapolis and would love to stop by for a bit tomorrow afternoon and Saturday morning. How do I obtain a pass?
Thanks in advance


----------



## D.Short

sorry,dealers only


----------



## mtn3531

My first ATA show and I have to say it was sensory overload today...that combined with a lack of sleep from the night before from driving up. Going to get a closer look at the new Limbdriver rest tomorrow and write a few orders to take advantage of the show specials.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Definitely disappointed in the way Predator is going with their camo line. That's nothing but Mossy Oak Treestand with some added leaves. I sure hope Predator doesn't forget why so many people like me started using them in the first place.


----------



## mathews95

Supermag1 said:


> x 2


x87 (i count for 85 votes because i AM Captain Awesome)


----------



## ghost trail

Anyone got pics of the new goldtip arrows? Want to see how the inserts look


----------



## terryracing86

any HCA X11 pics yet???????????or what about the rest of their lineup???????????????????


----------



## sawtoothscream

place marker

also is that truball release the absolute 360??? if so price??? i want one


----------



## dmgiss

Thx for all the hard work guys...Really made me feel as if I was there! You guys rock!!


----------



## erictski

DesignedToHunt said:


> Definitely disappointed in the way Predator is going with their camo line. That's nothing but Mossy Oak Treestand with some added leaves. I sure hope Predator doesn't forget why so many people like me started using them in the first place.


they are trying to stretch out into a market that doesnt like there current patterns...i call it good management...and they arent going away with any of the old stand bys but adding another to boost sales...smart move...


----------



## sunseteclipsegt

The new preditor camo seems to use use pretty light color tones, looks good to me. Gray wolf woolens is offereing it in there wolfskin


----------



## rutnstrut

DesignedToHunt said:


> Definitely disappointed in the way Predator is going with their camo line. That's nothing but Mossy Oak Treestand with some added leaves. I sure hope Predator doesn't forget why so many people like me started using them in the first place.


John, I think they are buckling to those that want "pretty" camo. as opposed to one of the best patterns in the world. Even though Predator is my second choice. it pains me to see them heading this direction. At least I can always count on ASAT.


----------



## DaggaBoy

Any changes on 2011 Destroyers??


----------



## sunseteclipsegt

All i have hear is deeper cam grooves so far, maybe some slight tweeks


----------



## DaggaBoy

sunseteclipsegt said:


> All i have hear is deeper cam grooves so far, maybe some slight tweeks


Also what I heard, do you think they will release the 2011 D340 / D350 at the show as well?


----------



## Hammersfan

Aw come on, enough of this Bowtech Bowtech blimmin Bowtech. How about some pics of the Carbon Tech Phantom, a bow that is actually innovative. The Invasion is just another short metal compound, no big deal. Lets see something different!!


----------



## glw27cw

Does anyone know if Big Boys Adventures is there?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Big Country
I'm disappointed in the lack of coverage of the beautiful women of the archery industry. Laura and Tiff were nice, but I have an appetite for more.

Please see what you can do as I had to cancel my Indy trip last minute.
Thanks
RM


----------



## Big Country

RM, I am pretty much pinned to the booth all day long, and it has been a very pleasant surprise to see the enormous positive response from the industry folks that stop by non-stop.:thumb: 

I am talking to people basically the entire day........but that does mean that I do not notice the people walking by, and let me tell you, there are some incredible sights to behold. :wink:

Maybe we can get Kurt D. to snap some more pics of the ladies, but he is working his tail off between the product pics and hours of video interviews.




R0CKETMAN said:


> Big Country
> I'm disappointed in the lack of coverage of the beautiful women of the archery industry. Laura and Tiff were nice, but I have an appetite for more.
> 
> Please see what you can do as I had to cancel my Indy trip last minute.
> Thanks
> RM


----------



## Skeeter 58

Hey Mitch, I want to thank you for what you are doing for us all. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Big Country said:


> RM, I am pretty much pinned to the booth all day long, and it has been a very pleasant surprise to see the enormous positive response from the industry folks that stop by non-stop.:thumb:
> 
> I am talking to people basically the entire day........but that does mean that I do not notice the people walking by, and let me tell you, there are some incredible sights to behold. :wink:
> 
> Maybe we can get Kurt D. to snap some more pics of the ladies, but he is working his tail off between the product pics and hours of video interviews.


Sounds like you need to grab a trail camera and position in a strategic location to allow for documentary photographs of said "walk by" traffic...I'm counting on you!

Edit: perhaps a plot watcher


----------



## Kurt D.

Enjoy


----------



## rednecbowhunter

That was a great interview. Thanks Alot for doing that


----------



## Longbow42

ghost trail said:


> anyone got pics of the new goldtip arrows? Want to see how the inserts look


x2!


----------



## GhostBuck_007

The pics of Laura and Tiff were nice, but the pic of Julie Mcqueen, yowsa!


----------



## terryracing86

nice job with Lee and Tiff.......................NOW how about them X11 pics


----------



## GreatID

Kurt D. said:


> Enjoy


I can't saw the video.


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Where is LOG6????? Want to see Nick and Callie.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

*Thank you , big country*

Thank you , big country for your true dedication to archery and archery talk , you have truly helped the little people that could not afford or limited to travel time , to see the ata show . You have done a great job for the archery community !!! There's no need to tell you to keep up the good job , because you are destine to be the best of archery talks lead members .


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Widgeon

If I had room to store and shoot the archery trap, I'd be all over that!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Kurt D. said:


>


Looks awesome but I am deathly afraid to look at the price tag.


----------



## DocMort

That archery trap would be a fun thing to do, get some long bows or recurves and make a day of it..... Thanks guys for all the pics it has been awesome... Making my work days nothing but AT the wife doesn't like it but hey.


----------



## RECON RON

Why no pics of the Dead Eye? I am wanting to see a reality picture of it.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

I don't know what would cost more ? The trap machine or the lost arrows ? They need to sell a large net back stop for catching the arrows so not to get lost and broken . Arrows on average 100.00 a dozen !


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

Any picture's or video's of victory archery booth ???


----------



## DocMort

Get some aluminums xx75's and fletch yourself up some Flu-Flu's still less than 100 a dozen and they don't fly that far either. 


Back to the pics.........


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

docmort said:


> get some aluminums xx75's and fletch yourself up some flu-flu's still less than 100 a dozen and they don't fly that far either.
> 
> 
> Back to the pics.........


great idea , dose anyone know how much there asking for that trap machine ?


----------



## Twan

Hoping someone can help me out, yesterday there was link to the ATA pics that wasn't through photobucket and today I can't find it. PLEASE HELP!!! ukey:


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Twan said:


> Hoping someone can help me out, yesterday there was link to the ATA pics that wasn't through photobucket and today I can't find it. PLEASE HELP!!! ukey:


Is this what your looking for?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1390773


----------



## kennie

is asat there???


----------



## burls

I may have missed it and if i did i apolizige, but could you post some pictures of sword sights....this company has dropped of the media map since Tree Limb bought them...thier new website has been under construction since the early 70's(lol...thats a joke...really since may 2010).

Thanks from the Snowy Central Illinois


----------



## Carolinaboy32

Keep Em' Coming. Man I wish I could be there!


----------



## DocMort

IF you look in the classified one of the guys has the new 2011's in they aded a fiber protector on then and I want to say maybe a little more lightweigh


----------



## Twan

Still doesn't work, thanks for trying.


----------



## Twan

kennie said:


> is asat there???


I think I saw something about ASAT displaying a new camo pattern there, so I assume so.


----------



## Wappkid

Kurt D. said:


> Enjoy


That was an awesome interview.Love those guys.


----------



## robbyreneeward

Please find info for the new Trijicon bow sight. And ha ha please tell me what MSRP will be (I'm sure not pretty). Thanks!!


----------



## tnarb

robbyreneeward said:


> Please find info for the new Trijicon bow sight. And ha ha please tell me what MSRP will be (I'm sure not pretty). Thanks!!


$500.00


----------



## SemperF

robbyreneeward said:


> Please find info for the new Trijicon bow sight. And ha ha please tell me what MSRP will be (I'm sure not pretty). Thanks!!


$495.


----------



## Karbon

Ouch. I KIND OF wanted to try one.

$495??? Double Ouch.


----------



## stanmc55

erictski said:


> which commercial is that


haha can't wait to see it,huh !! i think it is the Realtree clothing line commercial. i see it often on the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## robbyreneeward

I had seen 495 over on the Mathews forum, I was just hoping it wasn't true. Sheesh that's steep for a sight, but I'm sure high quality coming from Trijicon.


----------



## SemperF

Karbon said:


> Ouch. I KIND OF wanted to try one.
> 
> $495??? Double Ouch.


They are quite proud of their site I mean it is nice but I can buy a lot of site with Spott for a lot less


----------



## tnarb

robbyreneeward said:


> I had seen 495 over on the Mathews forum, I was just hoping it wasn't true. Sheesh that's steep for a sight, but I'm sure high quality coming from Trijicon.


Just go ahead and order the sight, and order the Safari bow.....that will just set you back about $2600, and I have a rest I can let go real cheap.......it'll be a bargain. lol


----------



## SemperF

tnarb said:


> Just go ahead and order the sight, and order the Safari bow.....that will just set you back about $2600, and I have a rest I can let go real cheap.......it'll be a bargain. lol


$495.00 sight $2600.00 bow, carpet on the arrow shelf because you have no money left for even a whisker Biscuit Priceless....................


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

That was one of the best Lee and Tiffany interviews I have ever seen, great job

10 farms and a little over 6000 acres........WOW All we need to do guys is get about 6000 of us archery talkers together and go in on 6000 acres together......but to keep low pressure we could all hunt like 2 hours a year each........LOL


----------



## robbyreneeward

tnarb said:


> Just go ahead and order the sight, and order the Safari bow.....that will just set you back about $2600, and I have a rest I can let go real cheap.......it'll be a bargain. lol


Ha ha, can't squeeze blood out of a turnip. I was never interested in the Safari. This new Tactical is going to put me back enough!! Maybe I can throw newspapers and mow lawns and sell lemonade over the summer to help pay for the sight, and I MIGHT haver it in time for bow season here in TX lol


----------



## Reverend

*Can you get some pics and the scoop on AAE Pro Drop Rest? PLEASE?*


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

Can you check and see if Lakewood Products is there? I have been testing a new video camera case for them that will hold camera, camera arm, and accessories and would like to see what the final bag looks like, I told them it needed backpack straps instead of one single strap.

They are there its booth 445


----------



## vtec21

Pearson???????????


----------



## Moparmatty

:moviecorn:


----------



## tnarb

So is there nothing really new on that Scott?


----------



## South Man

Yep-Pearson?????


----------



## DocMort

wow must be the guys are busy still BC you make it through yesteray?


----------



## jackshot

Tuned


----------



## Big Country

AT members XForce-SS and Hoyt88......check out their new shop if you are in Indiana.

Cutting Edge Sporting Goods :thumb:

And AT member Crackers!


----------



## kennie

Big Country said:


> AT members XForce-SS and Hoyt88......check out their new shop if you are in Indiana.
> 
> Cutting Edge Sporting Goods :thumb:
> 
> And AT member Crackers!


where a bouts is it??


----------



## axeforce6

What is the new PSE camo


----------



## tnarb

kennie said:


> where a bouts is it??


My questions as well.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## 05_sprcrw

Kurt D. said:


>


They have my attention


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## BradMc26

Whatever the girl on the right is selling, I'M BUYING!


----------



## DocMort

very nice


----------



## Jerry/NJ

05_sprcrw said:


> They have my attention


Are you standing at attention? lol


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Jerry/NJ said:


> Are you standing at attention? lol


:lol3:


Also it is good to see people making a more mobile power chair for the disabled! :clap:


----------



## broadfieldpoint

Pretty sure Im going to be spending some money this year!!!!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## dragman

Kurt D. said:


>


I want all 3!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

sign me up for bow and arrow magazine quick! nice job at getting the whole booth in the shot:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## South Man

Kurt D. said:


>


Oh my! Whatever they are selling I'm buying!


----------



## houndhamrick

thats a good one...lol


----------



## DocMort

Those are some good booths they have set up there


----------



## Jerry/NJ

*ATA* = *A*ll *T*otally *A*ttractive! :lol3:


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Kurt D. said:


>


Nice



Kurt D. said:


>


Is that a run in her tights just above her left hand? (sorry don't know what you call them), and could that skirt get any higher????


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Wow!


----------



## houndhamrick

Celtic Dragon said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a run in her tights just above her left hand? (sorry don't know what you call them), and could that skirt get any higher????


lmao...cant get much higher... She will sell some Magazines!!! Thats her plan too


----------



## HC Archery

*Wow!!!* :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

houndhamrick said:


> ...cant get much higher...


 OH yes it can!!! lol :zip:


----------



## hoyt88

Greensburg,indiana


----------



## SemperF

HCA pics ???? the girls are nice but not objects I want to buy.............


----------



## hoyt88

kennie said:


> where a bouts is it??


Sorry about the other post.its in Greensburg,indiana


----------



## YTails

I'm here!! Who can get me a badge??
You can just go to ATA desk and add my name. I've done this before!

I make it worth your while!

Thanks


----------



## JeffB

SemperF said:


> HCA pics ???? the girls are nice but not objects I want to buy.............


Yeah, free is always better with chix :thumb:


----------



## Christopher67

Tuned in & thank you everyone for all the pics! :thumbs_up


----------



## Bow Me

I am buying a subscription to Bow and Arrow Hunting magazine.

That chair is lucky....:wink:


----------



## SemperF

JeffB said:


> Yeah, free is always better with chix :thumb:


They can be more expensive then my love of all things archery LOL not that women are a bad thing but I dont need another habbit......LOL J/K


----------



## robbyreneeward

I'd like to see some more of the new accessories from Bow-Tac if possible. (to outfit my Z7XT Tactical that's on the way)


----------



## HC Archery

Karbon said:


> the new predator looks good...


Ditto!!! NICE.

I have various Predator items. There fleece jacket.... *AWESOME*.


----------



## Iwantbigbucks

Does anybody know the name of that big fixed stand in the pictures on this thread? Thanks ED.


----------



## Big Country

AT member randal L.....


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

Wow ! Did Hugh Hefner send them girls to the ata show ?


----------



## wierdobow

Easy guys, thats some AT members daughter......:wink:


----------



## rickson

Resale value on the slit-tails is low....I know a few that friends would give you thousands to take off their hands!


----------



## Deuce 30-30

Kurt D. said:


>


I'm surprised Tred Barta hasn't gotten one of these yet. Nice to see people making more options for the disabled :thumbs_up


----------



## bones1768

Any news from Victory Archery about having the VAP in size .300? And what about lighted nocks for the VAP's?

Thanks


----------



## a1hoyt.ca

Preditors not what I thought it would look like I am a disapointed it does look like Mossy Oak treestand with a hint more of grey I think they need to go back to the drawing board. Thanks for the picks. I am thinking that the archery skeet shooter might be a great product looks like a lot of fun & a great training tool.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Deuce 30-30 said:


> I'm surprised Tred Barta hasn't gotten one of these yet. Nice to see people making more options for the disabled :thumbs_up


Neat chair. But it would be very hard to shoot a bow off it.


----------



## Q2DEATH

Will definately be giving those Q1 broadheads a try. Love that fact that they're 125 or 100.


----------



## 13bonatter69

dragman said:


> I want all 3!


I wonder who the young lady is in the middle? Talk about attractive..


----------



## Q2DEATH

Oh yea, big thanks to the people posting the pics.


----------



## tituskleppinger

I have a sleeve off my Archery Business Magazine that entitles the holder to some vains if they stop by the booth. If you want it let me know your address and I will mail it off.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Marine96

Celtic Dragon said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a run in her tights just above her left hand? (sorry don't know what you call them), and could that skirt get any higher????


Yes it can get higher and I dont think she's wearing any tights or nylons or such.


----------



## z28melissa

Tax Lawyer said:


> Neat chair. But it would be very hard to shoot a bow off it.


I don't think so at all. Except maybe a longbow. When I hunt from the ground I use a big padded office chair with arm rests and have no issues shooting my bow in it.


----------



## Kurt D.

New Gold Tip arrows, video with Tim Gillingham talking about them coming soon.


----------



## z28melissa

Rick and Julie!!!! Lookin fantastic as always!!! Julie and Tiff have the right idea wearing jeans... I cannot imagine how uncomfortable I'd be after 3 days in heels and a mini skirt


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kurt D. said:


> New Gold Tip arrows, video with Tim Gillingham talking about them coming soon.


You are the MAN! I await the video.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

z28melissa said:


> When I hunt from the ground I use a big padded office chair with arm rests and have no issues shooting my bow in it.


Meliss, you need to edumacate me on that! Just what the dr. ordered, lol :teeth:


----------



## JeffB

Kurt D. said:


> New Gold Tip arrows, video with Tim Gillingham talking about them coming soon.



Hrrm..could just be the pic, but these don't look all that "small diameter" to me.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

z28melissa said:


> Rick and Julie!!!! Lookin fantastic as always!!! Julie and Tiff have the right idea wearing jeans... I cannot imagine how uncomfortable I'd be after 3 days in heels and a mini skirt


But ya would look good! OK you look good in anything or....oops :zip::icon_1_lol:


----------



## Yichi

Great job so far. Keep it up!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Bear215

Rick Kreuter sure is a lucky man!!!  It looks odd to see Jay Gregory in a PSE shirt, keep up the good work guys. Melissa you know you would rock them heels and mini skirt...


----------



## z28melissa

Jerry/NJ said:


> Meliss, you need to edumacate me on that! Just what the dr. ordered, lol :teeth:


Just had em sitting around so I figured why not. Let them air out for a few weeks before hauling them to the blind. They swivel, so I can quietly rotate to shoot any direction, and raise/lower to get the perfect height. And comfy of course!!


----------



## SemperF

Kurt D. said:


>


????????


----------



## Tax Lawyer

z28melissa said:


> I don't think so at all. Except maybe a longbow. When I hunt from the ground I use a big padded office chair with arm rests and have no issues shooting my bow in it.


I live this every day. You have stomach muscles; most of us paraplegics don't. If we are not properly supported on the sides, we will fall over.

For gun hunting with a shooting stick, that thing would be great.


----------



## Karbon

Bear215 said:


> Rick Kreuter sure is a lucky man!!!  It looks odd to see Jay Gregory in a PSE shirt


Yes...yes he is.


----------



## Kurt D.

Shawn and I shot a really great interview with the Drury Brothers, I will have it up as soon as I can..


----------



## Jerry/NJ

z28melissa said:


> Just had em sitting around so I figured why not. Let them air out for a few weeks before hauling them to the blind. They swivel, so I can quietly rotate to shoot any direction, and raise/lower to get the perfect height. And comfy of course!!


I agree, great idea but I couldnt do that where I hunt! NJ swamps suck!


----------



## z28melissa

Tax Lawyer said:


> I live this every day. You have stomach muscles; most of us paraplegics don't. If we are not properly supported on the sides, we will fall over.
> 
> For gun hunting with a shooting stick, that thing would be great.


Got ya :thumb:


----------



## HC Archery

Larry Bird shoot Pse???


----------



## z28melissa

Jerry/NJ said:


> I agree, great idea but I couldnt do that where I hunt! NJ swamps suck!


haha I can't say we have much swamp around here. The chair is in an elevated blind though, complete with carpeting. Yep, luxury hunting at its finest LMAO  makes it easy to do all-day sits though ..... I'm done threadjacking now!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

z28melissa said:


> haha I can't say we have much swamp around here. The chair is in an elevated blind though, complete with carpeting. Yep, luxury hunting at its finest LMAO  makes it easy to do all-day sits though ..... I'm done threadjacking now!


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## FUDS

Is that axion stuff actually made of carbon fiber, or just decal over aluminum?


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## lovetohunt93

Is anyone else just seeing red X's? I was seeing the pictures fine yesterday.


----------



## foamhunter77

G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime


----------



## HC Archery

*Besides the Seeker of course...

Any other new models for Rytera? My contact and rep have no info regarding this.

Thanks.*


----------



## bcriner

HC Archery said:


> *Besides the Seeker of course...
> 
> Any other new models for Rytera? My contact and rep have no info regarding this.
> 
> Thanks.*


Nothing else. Same 3 bows from last year with no changes plus the new Seeker 365


----------



## hisladyarcher10

i want pics of NovRut getting votes and kissing babies HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :set1_rolf2:


----------



## lovetohunt93

lovetohunt93 said:


> Is anyone else just seeing red X's? I was seeing the pictures fine yesterday.


Anyone?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

lovetohunt93 said:


> Anyone?


I see the pictures fine.


----------



## z28melissa

lovetohunt93 said:


> Anyone?


All are showing fine on my end


----------



## Luckiduc13

gsxrkiller said:


> G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime G5 Prime


What this guy said!!!


----------



## asa_low12

Another vote for Pearson


----------



## El Chupacabra

I can see them fine, maybe try using fire fox, or google chrome


----------



## lovetohunt93

IrkedCitizen said:


> I see the pictures fine.





z28melissa said:


> All are showing fine on my end


Thanks! It must just be the schools computer. Im in 3d Computer Animation right now. lol
Ill have to go home to look at the new stuff.


----------



## HC Archery

bcriner said:


> Nothing else. Same 3 bows from last year with no changes plus the new Seeker 365


Thank you very much. 

I was told Alien X would have the new designed grip. Maybe not done yet... but the X's in pics certainly appeared to have the original (wider) grip design.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

Any pic's of the mighty Sim's Limbsaver Stabilizer booth ? And Victory Archery booth ?


----------



## SemperF

:lol3::set1_signs009::icon_1_lol:


hisladyarcher10 said:


> i want pics of NovRut getting votes and kissing babies HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :set1_rolf2:


----------



## ski13

HC Archery said:


> Larry Bird shoot Pse???


went back to see what you were talking about..............i am laughing my butt off. dont know if anybody else caught but good #$%#


----------



## Whaack

Kurt D. said:


> Enjoy


Great interview! These guys are awesome. Just wish the haters would realize Lee and Tiff are great people.


----------



## HC Archery

ski13 said:


> went back to see what you were talking about..............i am laughing my butt off. dont know if anybody else caught but good #$%#


Sshhhhhhh let's keep it between us.  Kidding of course. Actually pretty sure I gotta give my wife credit for that one.


----------



## ski13

it is in indy so maybe that is Larry


----------



## DocMort

lol I got it without even going back nice one


----------



## HC Archery

_Some good stuff regarding height.... but...._


----------



## JeffB

"Start one more "Rage SUX" thread on AT, and I'm gonna pimp slap you!"


----------



## Big Country

Strother Archery......


----------



## athenslady35

Anything new for women archers? & ditto on Victory please!


----------



## Big Country

Athens......

Dangerous Game Big 5 model...










Ibex










Exceed










Protege'










Joella Bates Safari Model......(Dangerous Game Big 5)









TRCS.........(torque reducing cable slide) by Athens....:thumb:


----------



## bhowren

Nice Ibex Rodney. They sure look sweet. Maybe someday one will be close enough for me to shoot it?


----------



## JeffB

Heyya- Just wanted to say "THANKS' for all the AT folk who are taking pics, doing interviews, manning the booth, checking out the booth babes, and giving us updates :thumb:


----------



## Big Country

AT members.....

Rattlinman and Pointndog....Pointndog with the ball cap.:thumb:


----------



## n2bows

anything on CBE target sights? What about TRU Ball releases and Axcell Target sights?


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## HC Archery

Whats that guy's cell??? We need a report.


----------



## Moritz

The Bowtech site is back up by the way . . .


----------



## Cdpkook132

Stop by the Goat Tuff booth and check out the equalizer release. Tell me what you think of it. Its a a friends design.


----------



## South Man

Jerry/NJ said:


> OH yes it can!!! lol :zip:


 Details.....


----------



## DoeSlayer75

Ugh I hate threads like these...too many one line comments and not enough pics...oh and half the pics don't download for me...


----------



## JawsDad

DoeSlayer75 said:


> Ugh I hate threads like these...too many one line comments and not enough pics...oh and half the pics don't download for me...


Hmmm.. the above post = 1 line and no pics.. :nyah:


----------



## Beastmaster

Seems that a Photobucket account has exceeded it's limit for bandwidth. So a no pics comment is apropo.


----------



## hisladyarcher10

JawsDad said:


> Hmmm.. the above post = 1 line and no pics.. :nyah:


 hahahahahah......hahahahahaha.....haha thats funny i dont care who you are hahaha:laugh:


----------



## South Man

Man I love this thread. Thanks for all the humor and pics!


----------



## Skeeter 58

Mitch or Kurt, have you had the chance to see whats new from G5 and Quest?


----------



## DoeSlayer75

hisladyarcher10 said:


> hahahahahah......hahahahahaha.....haha thats funny i dont care who you are hahaha:laugh:


Walked into that one...might as well drag it out a little bit more...


----------



## robbyreneeward

Kurt, will you be able to get the carbon fiber stabilizers from axion retrofitted with the all black and gray harmonic stabilizers to match the Z7XT tactical?? Or will they Just offer the brass colored ones? I really appreciate you faking pics for me!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

so did that guy on here sell his stab to axion, work for them or get screwed?


----------



## Big Country

Stans new BT release......it is SWEET!


----------



## Mys2kal

How about a video of people shooting the new invasion. I would also like to know what changes qad made to their rest and when it will be available.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Mitch, G5 and Quest please sir.


----------



## tedlebo

What's the deal with that Stan? A hinge with a safety? Thumb screw through the center of the body???


----------



## LXKID32

i wonder what the price is on those spot hog pins?


----------



## SemperF

LXKID32 said:


> i wonder what the price is on those spot hog pins?


Someone posted they offer a retrofit they do it $15.00 plus shipping


----------



## hisladyarcher10

Big Country said:


> Stans new BT release......it is SWEET!


HMMMMM verry interesting. i have seen releases like that but that looks really complicated for some reason.... how does it work?? :jeez:


----------



## DesignedToHunt

erictski said:


> they are trying to stretch out into a market that doesnt like there current patterns...i call it good management...and they arent going away with any of the old stand bys but adding another to boost sales...smart move...


I agree from a business standpoint it's a great move because they will indeed gather more sales now from people that need pretty branches & leaves on their camo. Like I said, I am just hoping that they don't focus on this route now & start weeding out the GOOD stuff.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

rutnstrut said:


> John, I think they are buckling to those that want "pretty" camo. as opposed to one of the best patterns in the world. Even though Predator is my second choice. it pains me to see them heading this direction. At least I can always count on ASAT.


I agree from a business standpoint it's a great move because they will indeed gather more sales now from people that need pretty branches & leaves on their camo. Like I said, I am just hoping that they don't focus on this route now & start weeding out the GOOD stuff. If they do, I'll be an ASAT man myself in no time.


----------



## quickcat18

man i love this thread...great job guys keep up the great work and thanks for all your work


----------



## Big Country

Slick Tricks new GT2......:thumb:


----------



## DocMort

What is the size of that thing


----------



## Stubby'smom

That BowTech car is SWEET!


----------



## rutnstrut

Big Country said:


> Slick Tricks new GT2......:thumb:


Is this yet another head catering to the crossgun crowd?ukey:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

rutnstrut said:


> Is this yet another head catering to the crossgun crowd?ukey:


It is called the GT2. GT standing for Grizz Trick.


----------



## rutnstrut

IrkedCitizen said:


> It is called the GT2. GT standing for Grizz Trick.


I figured out the name, it just seems a lot of broadhead makers are coming out with "special" crossbow heads.


----------



## archeryhunterME

IrkedCitizen said:


> It is called the GT2. GT standing for Grizz Trick.


I wonder how durable that tip is?


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713

big country...awesome job on all the pics but where are the ones of the new High Country Speed Pro?!?!


----------



## LXKID32

SemperF said:


> Someone posted they offer a retrofit they do it $15.00 plus shipping


is that just for the pins? i wonder how much for pins plus wrap? i think i will be the same as the wrap now? i was thinking of getting the wrap for them to. hopefully they can get a package deal going?


----------



## Big Country

INBOWHUNTER713 said:


> big country...awesome job on all the pics but where are the ones of the new High Country Speed Pro?!?!


They are coming.....I promise.:wink:


----------



## Big Country

AT members and sponsors Annie and Marcus Powell from Trinity Archery, Inc.........great folks :thumb:


----------



## SemperF

LXKID32 said:


> is that just for the pins? i wonder how much for pins plus wrap? i think i will be the same as the wrap now? i was thinking of getting the wrap for them to. hopefully they can get a package deal going?


PM DOAGuide he has been in contact with Spott


----------



## Big Country

AT member "critter".........


----------



## Skeeter 58

Big Country said:


> Slick Tricks new GT2......:thumb:


Wow! Sure would like to have somemore info on that one. Looks like a cross bow head.


----------



## Big Country

archeryhunterME said:


> I wonder how durable that tip is?


I have never used it, but it looked pretty stout to me.....:thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

rutnstrut said:


> I figured out the name, it just seems a lot of broadhead makers are coming out with "special" crossbow heads.


I don't think this is a crossbow head. I might be wrong though.



archeryhunterME said:


> I wonder how durable that tip is?


I have no idea. I think it would impede penetration if you were to hit bone with it. 



LXKID32 said:


> is that just for the pins? i wonder how much for pins plus wrap? i think i will be the same as the wrap now? i was thinking of getting the wrap for them to. hopefully they can get a package deal going?


You will need a wrap in order to use the new pins. They are not available for non-wrapped housings.


----------



## Cam_plus_Half

Does Gorilla Treestands have any new products?


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713

Big Country said:


> They are coming.....I promise.:wink:


Im holding you to that! anxious to see what Nathan has come up with for this year..Glad hes trying to get the business back on its feet


----------



## utaharcher

Okay, How about black gold?


----------



## eljugador

tedlebo said:


> What's the deal with that Stan? A hinge with a safety? Thumb screw through the center of the body???


From what I read in another thread, that trigger/safety looking thing is just a place to put your thumb when you draw (something my MagMicro doesn't have, but I wish it did because I think that is key for a release like this that doesn't have a safety). There's also supposedly a pin that you can install that renders the release unable to fire so someone can practice drawing with out worrying they are going to punch themselves or launch an arrow somewhere unintended. Apparently you'll hear a click if the release would have gone off otherwise. 

I plan to get one of these ASAP and will do a review.


----------



## Big Country

Dee and Scott Starnes........:thumb:


----------



## tedlebo

eljugador said:


> From what I read in another thread, that trigger/safety looking thing is just a place to put your thumb when you draw (something my MagMicro doesn't have, but I wish it did because I think that is key for a release like this that doesn't have a safety). There's also supposedly a pin that you can install that renders the release unable to fire so someone can practice drawing with out worrying they are going to punch themselves or launch an arrow somewhere unintended. Apparently you'll hear a click if the release would have gone off otherwise.
> 
> *I plan to get one of these ASAP and will do a review*.



I look forward to it. I have the Micro III and the thumb peg is in the usual position as most others. Coming out close to the center of the handle sort of stumped me.
I admit, though, a lock for training might be a good idea.


----------



## Dado

eljugador said:


> From what I read in another thread, that trigger/safety looking thing is just a place to put your thumb when you draw (something my MagMicro doesn't have, but I wish it did because I think that is key for a release like this that doesn't have a safety). There's also supposedly a pin that you can install that renders the release unable to fire so someone can practice drawing with out worrying they are going to punch themselves or launch an arrow somewhere unintended. Apparently you'll hear a click if the release would have gone off otherwise.
> 
> I plan to get one of these ASAP and will do a review.


Does anyone know the name of the new Stan?


----------



## South Man

Mys2kal said:


> How about a video of people shooting the new invasion. I would also like to know what changes qad made to their rest and when it will be available.


You getting another Bowtech????


----------



## icedemon

Anyone know if Jim Posten made the trek to Indy and if he has any new stuff up his sleeve?


----------



## Z06Killer

I like to know some of the details on that Lone wolf treestand that thing looks comfey, wonder how much it weights??


----------



## Dredster747

HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE BOWTECH INVASION YET! Well ya probably bc this is what this thread is about, but still it is going to be a great bow!


----------



## Mys2kal

South Man said:


> You getting another Bowtech????


More than likely:thumbs_up


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble

Did Muddy Outdoors come out with a modified ladder stand this year??????

Even last years stand, I thought the foot platform should have gone back closer to the tree.


----------



## Big Country

HCA 2011 Speed Pro X-11.........

Specs:
Cam=Quad Track
Limb=12 3/4" Quad Force Split Limb
Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
Brace Height=6"
Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
Right Hand initially
IBO=355fps












2011 Speed Pro X-10

Cam= Trinary II and Mini Trinary Cam
Limb=12 3/4" Barnsdale Laminated
Mass Wt.=3.3lb.
Axle to Axle=33"
Brace Height=7"
Draw Weights=50/60/70/80lbs.
Draw Lengths=25"-30"
IBO=345fps
Right and Left Hand


----------



## HC Archery

With ya on the Muddy ladder. I have one. Not terrible... but I agree the platform should be extended backwards some.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

BC, pm me and I'll give ya my cell# to give to her.


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713

ahh thanks! they look great!

cant wait to see what they MSRP at and if they warranty these down to 3gpp as well


----------



## Longbow42

Did you post the GT video on their new arrows yet?? Thanks!


----------



## Big Country

Jerry/NJ said:


> BC, pm me and I'll give ya my cell# to give to her.


No problem Jerry:thumb:

I think her husband.....Nathan Land, might have an issue with that though......:wink:

All joking aside, Jill and Nathan are very nice folks and very accommodating to a hack photographer like me. :smile:


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Big Country said:


> No problem Jerry:thumb:
> 
> I think her husband.....Nathan Land, might have an issue with that though......:wink:
> 
> All joking aside, Jill and Nathan are very nice folks and very accommodating to a hack photographer like me. :smile:


 I only wanted to ask a question about the bow :wink:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Longbow42 said:


> Did you post the GT video on their new arrows yet?? Thanks!


I am pretty sure it has not been posted yet. Most likely not until tonight when they get back to their rooms with the better wifi connection.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

*HCA 2011 Speed Pro X-11.........*

Specs:
Cam=Quad Track
Limb=12 3/4" Quad Force Split Limb
Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
Brace Height=6"
Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
Right Hand initially
IBO=355fps

*2011 Speed Pro X-10*

Cam= Trinary II and Mini Trinary Cam
Limb=12 3/4" Barnsdale Laminated
Mass Wt.=3.3lb.
Axle to Axle=33"
Brace Height=7"
Draw Weights=50/60/70/80lbs.
Draw Lengths=25"-30"
IBO=345fps
Right and Left Hand

Holy cow Willis!! :mg:


----------



## enkriss

Wow . . . those cams are bigger than her head.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

BIG COUNTRY , I think a lot of us would like to see a picture of you , at the ARCHERY TALK booth ? after all your doing a lot of the work sending pic's back to archery talk .


----------



## DOAGuide

Big Country said:


> HCA 2011 Speed Pro X-11.........
> 
> Specs:
> Cam=Quad Track
> Limb=12 3/4" Quad Force Split Limb
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> Right Hand initially
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Speed Pro X-10
> 
> Cam= Trinary II and Mini Trinary Cam
> Limb=12 3/4" Barnsdale Laminated
> Mass Wt.=3.3lb.
> Axle to Axle=33"
> Brace Height=7"
> Draw Weights=50/60/70/80lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30"
> IBO=345fps
> Right and Left Hand


Can't wait for some reviews. Thhe bows look great!


----------



## rickson

enkriss said:


> Wow . . . those cams are bigger than her head.


that's exactly what i was thinking but not her head :yikes:

are they still shooting them at 2.9 gr per pound and calling it ibo??


----------



## Big Country

rickson said:


> that's exactly what i was thinking but not her head :yikes:
> 
> are they still shooting them at 2.9 gr per pound and calling it ibo??


No......with their arrows the X-11 is well over 400fps.


----------



## Rev44

HC Archery said:


> Larry Bird shoot Pse???


Exactly what i was gonna post!! lol


----------



## Brshpile

Can you get any pictures of the new fuse stabs and sights? would love to see what all they have to offer!!!


----------



## Rev44

Brshpile said:


> Can you get any pictures of the new fuse stabs and sights? would love to see what all they have to offer!!!


And how about any new Hang on stands?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

Figured id post up a couple pics.


----------



## rickson

will they have a kit to convert their old stands to the new bow holder???


----------



## R0CKETMAN

R0CKETMAN said:


> Big Country
> I'm disappointed in the lack of coverage of the beautiful women of the archery industry. Laura and Tiff were nice, but I have an appetite for more.
> 
> Please see what you can do as I had to cancel my Indy trip last minute.
> Thanks
> RM





Kurt D. said:


>





Kurt D. said:


>



Adda boy Big Country


----------



## 454casull

rutnstrut said:


> I figured out the name, it just seems a lot of broadhead makers are coming out with "special" crossbow heads.


Why not it is a business and the crossbow market for accessories and stuff like this is exploding...like it or not....


----------



## ursonvs

MITCH!!!!

if you happen to find yourself new the New Breed Archery booth... AGAIN...would you ask them what the possible RETAIL MSRP on their shoothrough bow plus specs for me please? next time i see you, beer, pop, or water is on me, thanks.

Lee


----------



## John 501

Please post some info on that Spped prop X-11. If it is quiet, smooth, vibration, Ect


----------



## SemperF

John 501 said:


> Please post some info on that Spped prop X-11. If it is quiet, smooth, vibration, Ect


3.3 lbs that is getting the weight down , I hope Nathan is back for good they make nice bows.


----------



## Supermag1

sawtoothscream said:


> so did that guy on here sell his stab to axion, work for them or get screwed?


I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## WyoLocoLobo

Celtic Dragon said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a run in her tights just above her left hand? (sorry don't know what you call them), and could that skirt get any higher????




Good eye!!! You don't miss anything.


----------



## ohiostate

http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/IMG_0862.jpg got any more pic????


----------



## eljugador

Dado said:


> Does anyone know the name of the new Stan?


Same thread (I think the one you started) where I read about it said the name of the 3 finger is the Black Jack and the 4 finger is the Black Ice. Sounds like someone got a chance to shoot one, liked it, and said it is similar in feel/size to the other Stans.


----------



## gnat7

DOAGuide said:


> Can't wait for some reviews. Thhe bows look great!


These are the bows I'll be shooting
they look great. Can you believe only 3.3 pounds I don't know that there is a lighter bow out there at least not one that shoots like a HCA


----------



## corpralbarn

Kurt D. said:


>


Top alcohol?


----------



## Out West

I have a lot of photobucket pictures that aren't showing up for me. What do I have to do to see these ones ?


----------



## 454casull

The wing is too small for fuel, older alcohol or top sportsman....something like that...


----------



## italianredneck

http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/IMG_0861.jpg 
makes a man kinda hungry:tongue::tongue:


----------



## SemperF

italianredneck said:


> http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/IMG_0861.jpg
> makes a man kinda hungry:tongue::tongue:


If you like archery money dont do it....LOL


----------



## pinski79

NORTHEASTHUNTER said:


> BIG COUNTRY , I think a lot of us would like to see a picture of you , at the ARCHERY TALK booth ? after all your doing a lot of the work sending pic's back to archery talk .


that sounds delicious.:tongue:
Thanks for all the pics people:thumbs_up


----------



## spike camp

John 501 said:


> Please post some info on that Spped prop X-11. If it is quiet, smooth, vibration, Ect


yes....PLEASE! info on the X11.....PLEASE!!!! I hope im not being picky, but how about a pic of the grip from the back....PLEASE:angel::teeth::smile:


----------



## Big Country

Out West said:


> I have a lot of photobucket pictures that aren't showing up for me. What do I have to do to see these ones ?


Umm, you have to wait for the guy that posted them to fix his photobucket account.:doh:

Something about 150,000 views in 24 hours that ran me past my bandwidth limit. :wink:


----------



## calvin94

After being a fan of Lee and tiffany and watching there interview I am even a bigger fan of theres, Good people,Good interview ! Thanks for taking the time and sharing along with all the other photos you have posted


----------



## Big Country

ursonvs said:


> MITCH!!!!
> 
> if you happen to find yourself new the New Breed Archery booth... AGAIN...would you ask them what the possible RETAIL MSRP on their shoothrough bow plus specs for me please? next time i see you, beer, pop, or water is on me, thanks.
> 
> Lee


Lee, the NBA shoot thru bow is still in prototype mode. They did not have any specs yet. It does look like a winner though, and if it shoots like the rest of their bows, it will be a sweet one.:thumb:


----------



## Kurt D.

The Drury Brothers interview is uploading now, that will be up in around 2 1/2 hours..


----------



## Big Country

Shawn Hatem and Troy Ruiz....:thumb:


----------



## user_name

italianredneck said:


> http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/IMG_0861.jpg
> makes a man kinda hungry:tongue::tongue:


I suddenly have an interest in Mossback Game calls! :mg:


----------



## Big Country

NORTHEASTHUNTER said:


> BIG COUNTRY , I think a lot of us would like to see a picture of you , at the ARCHERY TALK booth ? after all your doing a lot of the work sending pic's back to archery talk .


There is a reason why Big Country stays behind the camera unless he has on full camo and a face mask, and here is why......:wink:


BC and Shawn.......


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713

user_name said:


> I suddenly have an interest in Mossback Game calls! :mg:


X2! and thanks bright flashes and thin skirts!


----------



## T-head125

Kurt D. said:


>


Its Very sweet! First time to shoot a Martin / Rytera in a long time. Dead in hand Quiet and fast!!!


----------



## copterdoc

Big Country said:


> Lee, the NBA shoot thru bow is still in prototype mode. They did not have any specs yet. It does look like a winner though, and if it shoots like the rest of their bows, it will be a sweet one.:thumb:


I'm guessing it's around 37" ATA, with a 7.25" BH.

I hope it makes it into production. The first one I can get my dirty little mitts on, I'm keeping!


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

archeryhunterME said:


> I wonder how durable that tip is?


Knowing Gary it'll be dam tough!


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

Pics of Lakewood Products new video camera bag please...........booth 445


----------



## trkyslr

I've never been locked on to my computer or phone like this ver!!! Awesome stuff guys and thanks for the post, pics, and vids! Wish I was there.


----------



## Big Country

Foilestraitmeat said:


> Pics of Lakewood Products new video camera bag please...........booth 445


I have this booth and product info on my list......it will be the first stop on saturday morning.....:thumb:


----------



## robbyreneeward

Still wanting to see stuff from bow-tac!!


----------



## seeya

*ATA Show*

I, like many others, so appreciate the tireless effort by BC for all the pictures and coverage of the ata show;

It was good to see Troy Ruiz; who is he with now? primos videoes haven't been the same without him; does anyone know who or what company that he works for now? any info would be great; thank you.


----------



## James_Aitchison

Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.

HCA Speed pro X-11
Specs:
Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
Brace Height=6"
Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
IBO=355fps









Mathews Monster XLR8
IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps 
Axle-to-Axle: 33″ 
Brace Height: 6″ 
Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs 
Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs** 
Let-off: 65%, 80% 
Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″ 
Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Nice bow!


----------



## johnfelts

Looks like a knock off to me.


----------



## copterdoc

James_Aitchison said:


> ...I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs....


They are very similar, but the cams are different.

The HCA has a Binary cam system, with two reverse tracks, like Darton's Dual Sync Cam System.

The Mathews cams use the AVS system. It's more different in operation, than it is in appearance.


----------



## asmalloo

the riser is slightly different but ver y similar.


----------



## corpralbarn

Cams look almost identical.


----------



## realone7575

Kurt D. said:


>





very nice!!!!!


----------



## seeya

*Mathews and HCA*

The cable guard is longer, the yoke system on the mathews has 2 cables coming off of it and the HCA has only one; that's about all I can see for now from the pictures; have to see in person to really go over it;

And the string stopper is also a little different as well;


----------



## completepassthru

HC Archery said:


> Larry Bird shoot Pse???


That is funny! My wife had no idea who Jay was and the first time she saw Wild Outdoors she said Larry bird bowhunts?


----------



## TOOL

James_Aitchison said:


> Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.
> 
> HCA Speed pro X-11
> Specs:
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Monster XLR8
> IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps
> Axle-to-Axle: 33″
> Brace Height: 6″
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs
> Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs**
> Let-off: 65%, 80%
> Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″
> Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


The cam system actually appears to be that of the Darton 3800. Darton apparently thinks so as well hence the current lawsuit. 
Great cam system regardless.


----------



## completepassthru

Big Country said:


> HCA 2011 Speed Pro X-11.........
> 
> Specs:
> Cam=Quad Track
> Limb=12 3/4" Quad Force Split Limb
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> Right Hand initially
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Speed Pro X-10
> 
> Cam= Trinary II and Mini Trinary Cam
> Limb=12 3/4" Barnsdale Laminated
> Mass Wt.=3.3lb.
> Axle to Axle=33"
> Brace Height=7"
> Draw Weights=50/60/70/80lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30"
> IBO=345fps
> Right and Left Hand


This bow resembles the new Bowtech Invasion a good bit.


----------



## spike camp

many differences...not to mention 1# lighter!


----------



## racknspur

James_Aitchison said:


> Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.
> 
> HCA Speed pro X-11
> Specs:
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Monster XLR8
> IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps
> Axle-to-Axle: 33″
> Brace Height: 6″
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs
> Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs**
> Let-off: 65%, 80%
> Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″
> Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


Welcome to the Archery Industry.


----------



## Hawkins305

Matt McPherson VS. HCA Speed Pro X-11 for patent pending copies? 



James_Aitchison said:


> Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.
> 
> HCA Speed pro X-11
> Specs:
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Monster XLR8
> IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps
> Axle-to-Axle: 33″
> Brace Height: 6″
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs
> Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs**
> Let-off: 65%, 80%
> Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″
> Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


----------



## axeforce6

completepassthu said:


> This bow resembles the new Bowtech Invasion a good bit.


Really?
Don't see it at all..


----------



## axeforce6

We gotta remember what the monster resembles to guys... Regardless. I wanna shoot that high country.


----------



## Big Country

Out West said:


> I have a lot of photobucket pictures that aren't showing up for me. What do I have to do to see these ones ?


You should be able to see them all now. :thumb:

Too bad that money cannot cure cancer as well as it can cure bandwidth restrictions on photobucket. :doh:


----------



## JeffB

Rex is on HCA for the cams in one area (dual slaved with that style yoke) and Mathews sued PSE over the same cam shape and won- nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Big Country

Holy cow guys.....:lol: This ain`t 1985 anymore.:wink:

90% of the bows on the market today look fairly similar, and bow companies squabble over infringement stuff all the time. In the end they all keep producing their product. :thumb:


----------



## jkeiffer

Hawkins305 said:


> Matt McPherson VS. HCA Speed Pro X-11 for patent pending copies?


actually I am betting that it will be with PSE for the limb geometry, why do you think the Mathews limb pockets became more laid back this year?
or maybe with Darton for the cam system if they didnt already lisence it like the limbs.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## va limbhanger

James_Aitchison said:


> Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.
> 
> HCA Speed pro X-11
> Specs:
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Monster XLR8
> IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps
> Axle-to-Axle: 33″
> Brace Height: 6″
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs
> Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs**
> Let-off: 65%, 80%
> Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″
> Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


Yep, it does resemble a Monster somewhat. 
I would guess the difference in weight between a Monster and the X 11 is from no AVS system on the cams (X11) and the Monster has dampers. The bottom damper (harmonic stabilizer) is brass.

Also, not to be too picky, but you show a pic. of the Mathews XLR8, but the spec's you show are from the 2011 MR6. Just sayin. The MR5 has an IBO of 360(ish)


----------



## ghost trail

BC
Could you snag a pic of the inserts on the goldtips new arrows?


----------



## JeffB

Kurt D. said:


>


Even the mannequin is crying about Predator's new "fashion before function" pattern.


That said, it's still better than the big name "hey , don't I look super awesome hanging out at the bowshop with my buds, and taking the family out to Golden Corral?" camo.


----------



## Aggieland

Lets see some more Equipment


----------



## IrkedCitizen

ghost trail said:


> BC
> Could you snag a pic of the inserts on the goldtips new arrows?


There is a video interview with Tim about these arrows that they have yet to upload. I am sure it will be covered in the video. At least I hope it will be.


----------



## Bow Me

James_Aitchison said:


> Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.
> 
> HCA Speed pro X-11
> Specs:
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Monster XLR8
> IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps
> Axle-to-Axle: 33″
> Brace Height: 6″
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs
> Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs**
> Let-off: 65%, 80%
> Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″
> Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


And the HCA is a pound lighter. :set1_thinking:


----------



## rodney482

JeffB said:


> Even the mannequin is crying about Predator's new "fashion before function" pattern.
> 
> 
> That said, it's still better than the big name "hey , don't I look super awesome hanging out at the bowshop with my buds, and taking the family out to Golden Corral?" camo.






This was the best looking camo by far!

I can assure you that it will also be 
Very funtional.


----------



## n2bows

Lets see some pics of Trophy Takers stuff. Suppose to have a new sight.


----------



## Big Country

When are you hitting the pillow tonight Rodney?

I will wait for 30 minutes after that time then give you a ring brother! :chortle:


----------



## NY911

Mitch - any word on trophy Ridge's Revolution rest?


----------



## Luckiduc13

Any new offerings from CBE?


----------



## Big Country

NY911 said:


> Mitch - any word on trophy Ridge's Revolution rest?


I do not know if we got any pics of the Trophy Ridge stuff or not? I will check on it though....:smile:


----------



## cordini

Was ASAT there by any chance?


----------



## R0CKETMAN

rodney482 said:


> This was the best looking camo by far!
> 
> I can assure you that it will also be
> Very funtional.



I've loved it since I first saw it. Looks very functional with lots of depth. Dig it..


----------



## NY911

Big Country said:


> I do not know if we got any pics of the Trophy Ridge stuff or not? I will check on it though....:smile:


Cool..I've seen it - just wondering what you thougt of it.


----------



## DustyRx

R0CKETMAN said:


> I've loved it since I first saw it. Looks very functional with lots of depth. Dig it..


Agreed!


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

axeforce6 said:


> We gotta remember what the monster resembles to guys... Regardless. I wanna shoot that high country.


:wink: thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Wicked1Archery

Mitch, does this mean I'm not getting a goody bag? :boink: *lol* what no pictures?


----------



## acesup

this was over on Facebook... new Hamskea Versa rest


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

This was my favorite booth


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

I apologize for not getting the Drury Brothers interview up yet.. It quit uploading while I was at Dinner.. Hotel WiFi *sigh*


----------



## acesup

is that Badlands pak the one that carries a bow inside?


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## archer58 in pa

Kurt D. said:


>


Now that's cool. Talk about innovative.


----------



## Aggieland

How about some pics and info on that new all carbon quiver that weighs 5 oz's !!!!


----------



## sliverpicker

Big Country said:


> When are you hitting the pillow tonight Rodney?
> 
> I will wait for 30 minutes after that time then give you a ring brother! :chortle:


Be "SAFE" boy's...


----------



## NY911

sliverpicker said:


> Be "SAFE" boy's...


Bwahahahahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Beastmaster

Very cool stuff. Thanks for the coverage!


----------



## rickson

little mod on mod action...ukey:


----------



## Hopperton

This thread is great......


----------



## John 501

From what i can tell from all this im interested in Hot Shot release, HCA X11,Trijicon accu point, new predator camo and how i can get tickets next year.


----------



## Kurt D.

This one was a little harder to splice together than the others. Thanks to P.S.E. for access to the top of their P.S.E. Semi Truck 

High Resolution version
http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/1-7/pano5.jpg


----------



## Beastmaster

John 501 said:


> From what i can tell from all this im interested in Hot Shot release, HCA X11,Trijicon accu point, new predator camo and how i can get tickets next year.


To get a pass to enter in the hall, you need to be an ATA registered archery dealer, a manufacturer/distributor, or press/media.


----------



## Kurt D.

22 minutes till the Drury Brothers interview.


----------



## WheelinArcher

05_sprcrw said:


> :lol3:
> 
> 
> Also it is good to see people making a more mobile power chair for the disabled! :clap:


Yes it is!!!


----------



## inline6power

how was the victory booth?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

inline6power said:


> how was the victory booth?


All I can say is they had a lighted nock in a vap!!!


----------



## dzingale

what about the Diamond line


----------



## pointndog

Aggieland said:


> How about some pics and info on that new all carbon quiver that weighs 5 oz's !!!!


How about retail of $269 for that Quiver Aggie.....Yep that much......


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## pointndog

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> All I can say is they had a lighted nock in a vap!!!


 Nockturnal awesome nock..........


----------



## inline6power

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> All I can say is they had a lighted nock in a vap!!!


SWEETNESS. did they happen to have a 300 spine vap or is it still in the works.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

Sitka Gear


----------



## Kurt D.

Drury Brothers interview. Enjoy!


----------



## NC Kansas

cool pics, any chance of Rhino blinds new camera?


----------



## Bird Dogg

great content this year guys. thanks for putting this up.. I know it's alot of work, and im sure everyone appreciates it.


----------



## Big Country

Kurt, you are a STUD son!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Aggieland

pointndog said:


> How about retail of $269 for that Quiver Aggie.....Yep that much......


Thats straight up crazy.. You save what 2 ounces over some of the other quivers on the market.. I may stick with my Tight spot..


----------



## Rev44

Great interview with the Drury Bros!


----------



## Kurt D.

Another panoramic from a slightly different angle atop P.S.E.'s rig.. 

High Resolution:
http://www.martinarchery.com/images/ATA/1-7/pano6.jpg


----------



## goofy2788

Big Country and Shawn it was great talking with you guys....Another great ATA show heading into the final day and I've been running so much I haven't shot a single bow.....


----------



## completepassthru

It looks like Bowtech was the big buzz at the show this year.


----------



## goofy2788

completepassthu said:


> It looks like Bowtech was the big buzz at the show this year.


Lot of buzz with Bowtech....They did a really smart thing releaseing the invasion at the show, their booth has been busy. 

My 2 must haves for the new year (well besides all the new offerings from New Breed) 30-06 has a new tree stand winch...freaking awesome! The other was the Infernotek Inferno Element Protection suit. For those familier with the heater body suit...this is similiar in idea but far superior in design. Check them out online!!


----------



## 13bonatter69

I was deathly scared that I had made a mistake ordering an omen pro before bowtech released their new bow. Now that I see the specs I feel better that i went a head and ordered the omen rpo. Although I am sure the invasion will be a shooter, 31 inches is just to short for me.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Is the goldtip kinetic video being uploaded?


----------



## Kurt D.

Not yet.. Got another interview coming up in the next hour or so..


----------



## Kurt D.

Interview with the Antler Insanity & Bone Collector Boys.


----------



## nigonjac

Kurt D. said:


> Interview with the Antler Insanity & Bone Collector Boys.


Seem like down to earth, good ol' boys right there...great interview


----------



## cranking83

Is there any way you could get a couple pics of the quest bows?


----------



## 30 X

What sitka jacket is that ? the one with the cross zipper. I like that


----------



## carlosii

:wink:the longest line waiting to shoot a bow and arrow was at the "clay piegon" booth. they throw these foam disks up and then shoot 'em. don't know what the machine costs, but imho it would go over great at a back yard bar-b-que.


----------



## Kurt D.

carlosii said:


> :wink:the longest line waiting to shoot a bow and arrow was at the "clay piegon" booth. they throw these foam disks up and then shoot 'em. don't know what the machine costs, but imho it would go over great at a back yard bar-b-que.


Yep, very cool.. I got video/pics of that.. The machine costs approx $6495


----------



## Kurt D.

A brief testimonial of the Seeker. Just one of the many people impressed by it at the show. More pics & video coming.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

Kurt D. said:


> This was my favorite booth


It should be for what it cost....lol


----------



## GaBear

I saw a Toxonics Sign in the Back Ground of one of the Pic's. I had Heard That Toxonics had gone Belly Up. Can anyone find out whats going on.


----------



## usmcman001

Ok BIG COUNTRY or other guys there. Could we get some info and pics on DIAMOND'S new bows and is there anything new from G5 or Badlands worth speaking about. Thanks for keeping all of us updated on the show! We appreciate it.


----------



## GreatID

GaBear said:


> I saw a Toxonics Sign in the Back Ground of one of the Pic's. I had Heard That Toxonics had gone Belly Up. Can anyone find out whats going on.


X2. Kurt, Can you take photoes of TOXONICS booth?


----------



## Big Country

usmcman001 said:


> Ok BIG COUNTRY or other guys there. Could we get some info and pics on DIAMOND'S new bows and is there anything new from G5 or Badlands worth speaking about. Thanks for keeping all of us updated on the show! We appreciate it.


I am starting to dump more pics now. I got AT member Daniel Boone to take my camera and head to the Diamond booth about 20 minutes ago. He is either taking a LOT of pictures, or he sold my camera. :lol:


----------



## Big Country

The nice young lady that greets us every morning here at the show........


----------



## Big Country

ECO3 Outdoors.......

The original Log6.....










The new solar powered ozone generator.....










Ozone boot dryer...:thumb:


----------



## Big Country

Lakewood Products Video Camera bag. Nobody was at the booth yet so this is the only picture for now.......


----------



## Big Country

Quest Archery.......


----------



## MOBOW#1

Big Country said:


> I am starting to dump more pics now. I got AT member Daniel Boone to take my camera and head to the Diamond booth about 20 minutes ago. He is either taking a LOT of pictures, or he sold my camera. :lol:







What No Hoyt's or Hot girls from Hoyt???


----------



## JeffB

Big Country said:


> I am starting to dump more pics now. I got AT member Daniel Boone to take my camera and head to the Diamond booth about 20 minutes ago. He is either taking a LOT of pictures, or he sold my camera. :lol:


LOL- I met DB years ago when he stopped by the BowTech booth- he will definitely hang out and shoot the Bull for while- laid back Oklahoma boy with no reason to hurry for anything.

IOW-don't expect to see your camera until 5PM or thereabouts


----------



## Big Country

Ross Archery....


----------



## Longbow42

Don't forget the GT video. Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## NC Kansas

Jimmy big time is the best quest could do for a celeb? ouch.


----------



## Big Country

MOBOW#1 said:


> What No Hoyt's or Hot girls from Hoyt???


Hoyt pics have been on this thread since the first page or two.......:thumb:


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Thanks to you guys for taking the time to keep us updated. sure is a great thread


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BC I have one huge request please could you make it over or send someone over to the Red Feather Archery Booth? 

And once again thanks for all your hard work :clap:


----------



## Beastmaster

What about G5's bow that has the side by side slaved cam? Archery Lifestyle posted pics of the top cam pair on their Facebook page last night.


----------



## roushvert9

Whats the word on how the Ross Crave has been shooting? Are they here to stay for a while


----------



## completepassthru

Kurt D. said:


> Interview with the Antler Insanity & Bone Collector Boys.


Wonder why they left Primos? I know Kenneth did not hunt with them much anymore but shane did. They did not mention bone collector, what was up with that?


----------



## joehunter8301

someone said something about a photobucket link to check out more pics? i cant seem to find it with the ten million posts on here. can ya'll tell me what page or post its at or can you repost the link. i hate this i cant watch any of the interviews cuz where i am at (china) i can not watch anything on youtube. sucks


----------



## MOBOW#1

Big Country said:


> Hoyt pics have been on this thread since the first page or two.......:thumb:







I know I was just trying to get more:thumbs_up


----------



## D.Short

roushvert9 said:


> Whats the word on how the Ross Crave has been shooting? Are they here to stay for a while


Not Likely


----------



## seanhunter

I cant believe that Shane left Primos. Is this true ?


----------



## TTNuge

goofy2788 said:


> Lot of buzz with Bowtech....They did a really smart thing releaseing the invasion at the show, their booth has been busy.
> 
> My 2 must haves for the new year (well besides all the new offerings from New Breed) 30-06 has a new tree stand winch...freaking awesome! The other was the Infernotek Inferno Element Protection suit. For those familier with the heater body suit...this is similiar in idea but far superior in design. Check them out online!!


The Infernotek looked promising until you see that it has sleeves. No physical way that it is going to keep you as warm as a HBS. I like the pockets and storage but if it has sleeves that won't get in the way of a bowstring then it's not going to be any warmer on your arms than a heavy Parka.


----------



## MLN1963

dzingale said:


> what about the Diamond line


It's like Diamond was absent, there has been no Diamond love. I am really interested to hear how those new THROTTLE cams draw.


----------



## MLN1963

goofy2788 said:


> Lot of buzz with Bowtech....They did a really smart thing releaseing the invasion at the show, their booth has been busy.
> 
> My 2 must haves for the new year (well besides all the new offerings from New Breed) 30-06 has a new tree stand winch...freaking awesome! The other was the Infernotek Inferno Element Protection suit. For those familier with the heater body suit...this is similiar in idea but far superior in design. Check them out online!!


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## MLN1963

GaBear said:


> I saw a Toxonics Sign in the Back Ground of one of the Pic's. I had Heard That Toxonics had gone Belly Up. Can anyone find out whats going on.


I was going to ask the same question! My dealer will be very happy if they are back in business.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Stop by the Black Gold booth yet?


----------



## va limbhanger

TTNuge said:


> The Infernotek looked promising until you see that it has sleeves. No physical way that it is going to keep you as warm as a HBS. I like the pockets and storage but if it has sleeves that won't get in the way of a bowstring then it's not going to be any warmer on your arms than a heavy Parka.


Trying to decide which one before next years season. So far it's the HBS for me. I watched the video when the guy shoots a bow from a treestand and if you watch his arm right at the wrist it looks like the bowstring hits the sleeve. I guess you could wear a armguard? The other thing I'm not sure of with the Infernotek is having my legs and feet constrained when I'm 20'-25' up in the air. JMO


----------



## Jerry/NJ

MLN1963 said:


> It's like Diamond was absent, there has been no Diamond love. I am really interested to hear how those new THROTTLE cams draw.


I just got off the phone with a buddy there and he said they drew nice like Diamonds usually do. No hump at the end, fast and quiet.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

The interviews were great! Thanks for sharing them with us! Great work ArcheryTalk gang! :thumb:

Got to love those Drury brothers! :thumb:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Lets see something from Trophy Ridge , arrows , sights , etc


----------



## Skeeter 58

Big Country can you obtain some more Information on that new GrizzTrick GT2? There was a post in this thread were someone stated the GT2 will be replacing the Grizz Tricks. I went back to read it again and the post is gone. Sure would like to know if thats true and what the cutting dia is on the new GT2.

Thanks.


----------



## Reflexman

Both Lee and Tiffney and Mark and Terry were good. Tiif says she guts her own deer.


----------



## Bow Me

NC Kansas said:


> Jimmy big time is the best quest could do for a celeb? ouch.


Yes, because its all about the celebs, not the awesome deals on products they offer.


----------



## Ethan

...just a placeholder so i can figure out where i left off


----------



## Big Country

Skeeter 58 said:


> Big Country can you obtain some more Information on that new GrizzTrick GT2? There was a post in this thread were someone stated the GT2 will be replacing the Grizz Tricks. I went back to read it again and the post is gone. Sure would like to know if thats true and what the cutting dia is on the new GT2.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, they are only 50 yards away.....I will run and ask them real quick.:thumb:


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Run run run.

I am waiting for the GoldTip video to be uploaded.


----------



## Reflexman

joehunter8301 said:


> someone said something about a photobucket link to check out more pics? i cant seem to find it with the ten million posts on here. can ya'll tell me what page or post its at or can you repost the link. i hate this i cant watch any of the interviews cuz where i am at (china) i can not watch anything on youtube. sucks


It is a sticky at the top of the General archery page


----------



## backstrap steve

Ethan said:


> ...just a placeholder so i can figure out where i left off


+1.


----------



## Big Country

The new GT2 is indeed replacing the Grizz Trick. It has a redesigned ferrule. It comes in 100 grain and 125 grain models, and both have a cutting diameter of 1 1/4". :thumb:

BTW, this is MY first time dealing directly with the Slick Trick folks, and they are VERY nice and helpful folks. :smile:


----------



## Big Country

IrkedCitizen said:


> Run run run.
> 
> I am waiting for the GoldTip video to be uploaded.


The GoldTip video and many others are being worked on constantly. We only have laptops and slow internet connections to work with here, but Kurt D. was working after midnight last night, and on it again before 6am this morning. :darkbeer: Kurt is my new hero!!:thumb:


----------



## Skeeter 58

Big Country said:


> The new GT2 is indeed replacing the Grizz Trick. It has a redesigned ferrule. It comes in 100 grain and 125 grain models, and both have a cutting diameter of 1 1/4". :thumb:
> 
> BTW, this is MY first time dealing directly with the Slick Trick folks, and they are VERY nice and helpful folks. :smile:


Thanks Mitch, once again I appreciate all you do. Looks like I will be shooting the new GT2, 125 grain. Yes I have heard from others how nice the Slick Trick gang is. Glad you got to meet them.


----------



## Seabee99

Any word on the new Magnus Snuffer SS's?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Big Country said:


> The GoldTip video and many others are being worked on constantly. We only have laptops and slow internet connections to work with here, but Kurt D. was working after midnight last night, and on it again before 6am this morning. :darkbeer: Kurt is my new hero!!:thumb:


No rush. That is all I am waiting for. Well maybe specs/changes of the revised QAD besides the arched containment bar..


----------



## tituskleppinger

*Fusion Vanes*

View attachment 971424
Fill this out and stop by their both. Just want to help the community. God bless America. Wish I was there.


----------



## Big Country

TenPoint Crossbows......


----------



## South Man

Can someone post ssome pics of the new QAD rest?


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Has the Shepley interview been posted yet?


----------



## Big Country

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Has the Shepley interview been posted yet?


Not yet....it is a long one, but a good one! :thumb:


----------



## goofy2788

GreatID said:


> X2. Kurt, Can you take photoes of TOXONICS booth?


Ok know before I say this that its just rumor...now with that said yes Tox is here but apparently shopping for either a partner or buyer to keep them going. All we can hope for is that they are having an awesome show and will get enough orders to jeep them going.


----------



## Big Country

Excalibur.......


----------



## tedlebo

goofy2788 said:


> Ok know before I say this that its just rumor...now with that said yes Tox is here but apparently shopping for either a partner or buyer to keep them going. All we can hope for is that they are having an awesome show and will get enough orders to jeep them going.


One can hope.


----------



## Big Country

Horton....


----------



## IrkedCitizen

South Man said:


> Can someone post ssome pics of the new QAD rest?


There is a picture somewhere in here. The rest is red in color.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Big Country said:


> Not yet....it is a long one, but a good one! :thumb:


Awesome, thanks man, doing a great job dude!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

doinker stabs?


----------



## Big Country

Diamond......


----------



## Big Country

AT members Luke Pettigrew and Daniel Boone....


----------



## rednecbowhunter

The new Diamonds look good.


----------



## Big Country

AT member Pimp-my-Bow.......


----------



## Big Country

Shane Smith........now with Antler Insanity


----------



## Big Country

Hal Shaffer and Amanda Buckman from "Drop Zone".......look for Hal, Amanda, and co-host Greg Zipadelli to be in a featured AT chat soon!


----------



## Christopher67

Awesome, thanks for the pics! :thumbs_up


----------



## icedemon

Big Country said:


> Hal Shaffer and Amanda Buckman from "Drop Zone".......look for Hal, Amanda, and co-host _Greg Zipadelli_ to be in a featured AT chat soon!


Greg Zipadelli as in NASCAR crew chief? Or just really wierd co-incidence?


----------



## Big Country

icedemon said:


> Greg Zipadelli as in Tony Stewart's old crew chief? Or just really wierd co-incidence?


Not a weird coincidence at all......:wink:

Zippi had to catch a flight before picture time today, but he is co-host on Drop Zone with Hal Shaffer. I believe they are the # 2 rated show for 2010 on the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## waylonb19

Could we get some Pearson pictures up? Would like to see the Stealth 2.


----------



## Rev44

Reflexman said:


> It is a sticky at the top of the General archery page


Why is it closed?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Rev44 said:


> Why is it closed?


It's closed because they don't want anything but pictures in it.


----------



## Pride Hunter

Did anyone get any Pearson Stealth II pics??????????????????


----------



## icedemon

Big Country said:


> Not a weird coincidence at all......:wink:
> 
> Zippi had to catch a flight before picture time today, but he is co-host on Drop Zone with Hal Shaffer. I believe they are the # 2 rated show for 2010 on the Outdoor Channel.


Ah, alas my satellite company doesnt have the Outdoor Channel so that would explain why


----------



## eblues

Seabee99 said:


> Any word on the new Magnus Snuffer SS's?


I'd be interested in this as well.


----------



## hoodedmonk

Anything from Bear archery?


----------



## South Man

waylonb19 said:


> Could we get some Pearson pictures up? Would like to see the Stealth 2.


The Pearson website has been updated check it out!


----------



## Big Country

hoodedmonk said:


> Anything from Bear archery?


They may be doing a video interview today with Bear Archery?


----------



## stanmc55

James_Aitchison said:


> Okay, Has anyone noticed that the HCA Speed pro X-11 looks alot like a Mathews Monster?!?! I can't see any differences apart from Harmonic Dampeners and a Mathews Logo across the limbs.
> 
> HCA Speed pro X-11
> Specs:
> Mass Wt.=3.3lbs
> Axle to Axle=33 1/2"
> Brace Height=6"
> Draw weights=50/60/70lbs.
> Draw Lengths=25"-30" modular in 1/2" increments
> IBO=355fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mathews Monster XLR8
> IBO Rating: Up to 354+ fps
> Axle-to-Axle: 33″
> Brace Height: 6″
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70, 80 lbs
> Bow Weight: 4.45 lbs**
> Let-off: 65%, 80%
> Draw Lengths: 25.5″ – 31″
> Half Sizes: 25.5″ – 30.5″


did any body notice that the Mathews Monster looks just like a PSE x-force except that it needs all those dampners?


----------



## sightpin

If I see the HCA Bow Pic and the Monster Pic comparison again I going to throw up.


----------



## f4yg

Just a quick note to the guys from AT who took pics and posted videos...You rocked this year so far. I am a member of a few different bowhunting sites and you guys outshined the competition as far as how quickly you got things up and the quality and professionalism of the video interviews with Lee and Tiffany and the Drury brothers. Well done. Overall I think it was the best show I've been to in the last 4 years.

I returned from the show last night and my only regret is that I didn't get over to see the AT guys at the booth.


----------



## Rocket21

Well, I have been following this and other ATA threads and I have not seen anything that is a "must have". I thought the Ozone boot dryer was pretty cool but other than that, not much


----------



## hoodedmonk

Sweet! thanks for the heads up.


----------



## camoman73

You and me both.


sightpin said:


> If I see the HCA Bow Pic and the Monster Pic comparison again I going to throw up.


----------



## hoodedmonk

Rocket21 said:


> Well, I have been following this and other ATA threads and I have not seen anything that is a "must have". I thought the Ozone boot dryer was pretty cool but other than that, not much


You know you wanted that chainsaw!


----------



## Sagittarius

sightpin said:


> If I see the HCA Bow Pic and the Monster Pic comparison again I going to throw up.



Absolutely Damn Right :exclaim:


----------



## Rev44

Is that a new Tekan broadhead from G5?


----------



## freddyd

Kurt D. said:


>




Yes! I'm enjoying the traditional!


----------



## Big Country

f4yg said:


> Just a quick note to the guys from AT who took pics and posted videos...You rocked this year so far. I am a member of a few different bowhunting sites and you guys outshined the competition as far as how quickly you got things up and the quality and professionalism of the video interviews with Lee and Tiffany and the Drury brothers. Well done. Overall I think it was the best show I've been to in the last 4 years.
> 
> I returned from the show last night and my only regret is that I didn't get over to see the AT guys at the booth.


First, we are sorry that you did not have time to visit us at the Archery Talk booth. The reception we have gotten from the entire industry has been extremely positive!:thumb:

As to the pictures and video`s.......we are tired as can be, but have really enjoyed bringing the show to everyone who could not make it. We have a LOT more top notch video`s to share with you, but it will be possibly Tuesday before much more gets here in the way of video. It is almost time to tear down and pack up. That is a daunting task in itself, then Kurt D., who is the video guru has to travel back home to Washington before he will be able to work on more footage.

Look for more quality stuff next week!


----------



## sawtoothscream

those diamonds are looking really nice.


----------



## Big Country

Dan Evans of Trophy Taker.......


----------



## Big Country

Archer Extreme........

Mark Garcia with the Carbon Vapor Quiver (5 arrow)


















Carbon Carnivore Sight....


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

doinker


----------



## sagecreek

Like the Archer Xtreme stuff


----------



## Big Country

sagecreek said:


> Like the Archer Xtreme stuff



I neglected to mention the obvious here......this stuff may indeed defy gravity. :thumb: It really is light weight.......:smile:


----------



## tedlebo

Big Country said:


> I neglected to mention the obvious here......this stuff may indeed defy gravity. :thumb: It really is light weight.......:smile:



Perhaps, but I am willing to bet it will weigh heavily on the checkbook.


----------



## Big Country

tedlebo said:


> Perhaps, but I am willing to bet it will weigh heavily on the checkbook.


MAP on the quiver is $269.99
MAP on sight is $309.99


----------



## tedlebo

Ouch, some nice bows could be had for that amount of money. Of course, the technology involved is pretty new, so there is a price for that, too.


----------



## Birdx33

Big Country said:


> MAP on the quiver is $269.99
> MAP on sight is $309.99


Good God!!


----------



## rickson

I'm going to have to sell a kidney to afford some of this stuff


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

By looking at those Martin bows in the rack, looks like Carbon Weave is being used for black this year! SWEET! Want my own Onza3 like that! 

Great job Shawn, Kurt, and Mitch, appreciate all the cool pictures and videos! :thumb:


----------



## ig25

racknspur said:


> She keeps getting smaller and smaller...well, except...never mind.:embara:


no really finish what you where saying.


----------



## archerdad

AdvanTimberLou said:


> By looking at those Martin bows in the rack, looks like Carbon Weave is being used for black this year! SWEET! Want my own Onza3 like that!
> 
> Great job Shawn, Kurt, and Mitch, appreciate all the cool pictures and videos! :thumb:


My Nemesis is in that carbon fiber black color and it is sweeet looking...


----------



## 454casull

NC Kansas said:


> Jimmy big time is the best quest could do for a celeb? ouch.


Pigman shoots the Primal now....


----------



## Alpha Burnt

IF people would quit buying this stuff at these ridiculous prices, they would quit making them higher and higher every year! I love Hoyt, but I really did not expect to see a carbon riser bow, much less three, make it into their line this year! Advertising and innovation creates the temptation, one-upsmanship and desire to have the perceived best makes it unbearable. Credit makes it uber easy to get what you want, it's almost painless, until bill comes! The demand was so great for the Matrix- they had a hard time filling orders. Rule of supply and demand- economics 101. If we keep buying at whatever the cost- it will get more and more expensive every year. If we quit, we will get them at a discounted, more reasonable price next year. This stuff is not heroin, you do not get sick if you do not have it! With that being said, I really do enjoy looking, that's no lie.


----------



## 454casull

icedemon said:


> Greg Zipadelli as in NASCAR crew chief? Or just really wierd co-incidence?


Zippy has been a hunter long time....one in the same...


----------



## Artemiz

Alpha Burnt said:


> IF people would quit buying this stuff at these ridiculous prices, they would quit making them higher and higher every year! I love Hoyt, but I really did not expect to see a carbon riser bow, much less three, make it into their line this year! Advertising and innovation creates the temptation, one-upsmanship and desire to have the perceived best makes it unbearable. Credit makes it uber easy to get what you want, it's almost painless, until bill comes! The demand was so great for the Matrix- they had a hard time filling orders. Rule of supply and demand- economics 101. If we keep buying at whatever the cost- it will get more and more expensive every year. If we quit, we will get them at a discounted, more reasonable price next year. This stuff is not heroin, you do not get sick if you do not have it! With that being said, I really do enjoy looking, that's no lie.


Think of it as creating a larger secondary market. I love the classifieds!


----------



## seanhunter

Big Country said:


> MAP on the quiver is $269.99
> MAP on sight is $309.99


Are these quivers offered in camo


----------



## Karbon

WOW...is that the SAME cam on the monster and HCA?
Yikes.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Karbon said:


> WOW...is that the SAME cam on the monster and HCA?
> Yikes.


Don't think so. Those HCA cams are huge.


----------



## Karbon

Skeeter 58 said:


> Don't think so. Those HCA cams are huge.


similar shape, but you are right...very large cams.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Karbon said:


> similar shape, but you are right...very large cams.


Karbon, if you go back a few pages someone posted on the differences between the two cam systems. But they do look a lot alike to me too.


----------



## Karbon

Skeeter 58 said:


> Karbon, if you go back a few pages someone posted on the differences between the two cam systems. But they do look a lot alike to me too.


Gotcha...long thread, but I'll scroll back a bit.


----------



## sightpin

Birdx33 said:


> Good God!!


Yes, God is good, but as far as I know He didn't make money grow on trees!


----------



## bama bow nut

Just wanted to say thanks for all the work you guy's put in to this very cool to see it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## sightpin

Karbon said:


> Gotcha...long thread, but I'll scroll back a bit.


Yes, please don't post the pic again I feel emesis in my throut.


----------



## axeforce6

Rev44 said:


> Is that a new Tekan broadhead from G5?


Where?


----------



## Big Country

seanhunter said:


> Are these quivers offered in camo


Yes.....


----------



## backstrap steve

Big Country said:


> MAP on the quiver is $269.99
> MAP on sight is $309.99


Is this equiptment manufactured in U.S.A?


----------



## Big Country

backstrap steve said:


> Is this equiptment manufactured in U.S.A?


Not sure? I do have a brochure in the booth and I will look at it later this evening when we get settled in. :smile:


----------



## tedlebo

backstrap steve said:


> Is this equiptment manufactured in U.S.A?



Just looked at the website, but the "about us" link doesn't work. It appears the site is not completed further than the sight and quiver links.


----------



## backstrap steve

Big Country said:


> Not sure? I do have a brochure in the booth and I will look at it later this evening when we get settled in. :smile:


Ok. Ill check back too see. U guys havin fun? If it was me I would top it off 2marrow to stay and watch indy kick the jets butt. Man I wish I was there with u all.


----------



## Bonz

Anybody find out if the Bowtech Invasion can be self pressed by backing out the limb bolts? If not, what presses does Bowtech recommend?


----------



## 09Admiral

hey guys, just wanted to thank yall for doing an awesome job and keeping us informed!


----------



## Z06Killer

that indy-jets game is tonight


----------



## backstrap steve

Z06Killer said:


> that indy-jets game is tonight


Good call. Thanks man


----------



## Crackers

Karbon said:


> WOW...is that the SAME cam on the monster and HCA?
> Yikes.


Thought it looked like it from a distance but in hand it looked like a monster hybrid


----------



## R0CKETMAN

The new solo cam Diamond with the destroyer limbs and cam looks interesting. The "beginner" archer has some really sweet choices at an entry level price point.

U da man BC


----------



## completepassthru

seanhunter said:


> Are these quivers offered in camo


Why in the world would anyone want to spend this much money for something that just holds your arrows?


----------



## SWEETC6

Big Country said:


> MAP on the quiver is $269.99
> MAP on sight is $309.99


I'm giving up archery and going back to golf.................


----------



## Kurt D.

Back at my room now, and although I want to collapse and sleep for about 14 hours, I'm going to post everything I can. Thank you EVERYONE for checking this forum often for updates, we really appreciates it.


----------



## axeforce6

Thank you guys for being there for us! Kinda like a good mom. AT moms!!I love you mommy. Lol


----------



## seanhunter

completepassthu said:


> Why in the world would anyone want to spend this much money for something that just holds your arrows?


I work hard for my money and I want the best on my bow. Any more questions?


----------



## Kurt D.

Some very nice products from Vital Gear.. Video on each of these on the way.


----------



## Kurt D.

Bear Archery. Video on the way...


----------



## Kurt D.

Some new products from Trophy Taker. Video on the way...


----------



## zwalls

any pics of the G5 PRIME CENTROID?


----------



## Kurt D.

Master Coach Bernie Pellerite had some great accessories to show us, as well as a book he wrote entitled "Idiot Proof Answers to Archery's Most Asked Questions" with questions from ArcheryTalk users. Video on the way.


----------



## hitman846

Thanks Kurt for all your hard work! :thumb:


----------



## Luckiduc13

zwalls said:


> any pics of the G5 PRIME CENTROID?


 Give it up. I've been asking and searching for three days without any luck. I think G5 left the prime stuff at home. I figured it would be major buzz. Scott/CBE being one of the most popular sight companies with no news from them either. I will lie, cheat, steal, and beg to attend next year.


PS... no offense to the guys there, I know y'all can only cover so much.


----------



## [email protected]

Bonz said:


> Anybody find out if the Bowtech Invasion can be self pressed by backing out the limb bolts? If not, what presses does Bowtech recommend?


What he said?


----------



## MOBOW#1

stanmc55 said:


> did any body notice that the Mathews Monster looks just like a PSE x-force except that it needs all those dampners?







You shirley don't think Mathews innovated that all by themselves??? Now don't ask me who Shirley is either!!


----------



## axeforce6

Lol


----------



## Kurt D.

Nicole Jones poster for Scent Blocker. Video of Scent Blocker products on the way, as well as an interview with Nicole Jones & Pat Reeve.


----------



## Kurt D.

hitman846 said:


> Thanks Kurt for all your hard work! :thumb:


Your welcome, its been fun. I'm happy to help bring all this to you guys.


----------



## Kurt D.

Video on this target soon..


----------



## Kurt D.

ArcheryTrade magazine video soon.


----------



## Kurt D.

This was a cool camera that clips on your hat.. Video about it on the way.


----------



## Ybuck

Is there a Pete Shepley interveiw here somewhere?


----------



## asa1485

MOBOW#1 said:


> You shirley don't think Mathews innovated that all by themselves??? Now don't ask me who Shirley is either!!


You guys crack me up.


----------



## asa1485

Kurt D. said:


> This was a cool camera that clips on your hat.. Video about it on the way.


Can't wait for all the cool videos. You guys did it up this year. Thanks


----------



## zwalls

Luckiduc13 said:


> Give it up. I've been asking and searching for three days without any luck. I think G5 left the prime stuff at home. I figured it would be major buzz. Scott/CBE being one of the most popular sight companies with no news from them either. I will lie, cheat, steal, and beg to attend next year.
> 
> 
> PS... no offense to the guys there, I know y'all can only cover so much.


I think your right!!I've been trying to find one to shoot myself but about to give up on that as well!!


----------



## Longbow42

What about the Gold Tip video? you guys did an awesome job. Thanks!


----------



## va limbhanger

I don't know why I let myself get sucked into these sort of things because it shouldn't matter. I guess it's someone thinking their bow Manif. is the originator of something when in reality it seems not so.
View attachment 971765
This bow was put out several years before the X Force. I'm looking at it (2001 Bear Epic Extreme) and it looks like PSE not only like the looks of those limbs, but the riser/limb pocket also looks to be to PSE's liking? Just sayin


----------



## Big Country

seanhunter said:


> Are these quivers offered in camo


Umm, scratch that last answer.......they are only available in carbon. They have camo quivers, but they are not carbon.


----------



## Big Country

backstrap steve said:


> Ok. Ill check back too see. U guys havin fun? If it was me I would top it off 2marrow to stay and watch indy kick the jets butt. Man I wish I was there with u all.


The show is like 300 yards from the Lucas Oil Stadium. I could have bought 100 tickets at 7:30pm.


----------



## Karbon

asa1485 said:


> you guys crack me up.
> 
> View attachment 971752


lol!!!


----------



## asmalloo

asa1485 said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> View attachment 971752


LMAO That is hilarious


----------



## jeff nicholls

Twan said:


> I think I saw something about ASAT displaying a new camo pattern there, so I assume so.


Everyone can rest asured that ASAT is not changing the Pattern. They still believe that their pattern was done right the first time. They did however come out with some new product this last year. Anew version of the ultimate gear, hooded sweat shirts, Pink camo in the ASAT pattern, and some really nice packable rain gear that kept me dry during a five hour downpour in Wyoming this last elk season. They where at the ATA show. Sorry I didnt read this earlier I would of attached a map.


----------



## Aggieland

I heard something about an HAMSKI drop away arrow rest.. Anyone have pics of that? Also what was that Vital Gear Trap rest? Do you load it from either end or what? does it move?


----------



## acesup

Aggieland said:


> I heard something about an HAMSKI drop away arrow rest.. Anyone have pics of that? Also what was that Vital Gear Trap rest? Do you load it from either end or what? does it move?


pg 55


----------



## Aggieland

acesup said:


> pg 55


Thanks!....Thought It was full containment?


----------



## acesup

I think it's geared more towards target shooters


----------



## Aggieland

acesup said:


> I think it's geared more towards target shooters


I agree, I guess in terms of fall away hunting full containment rest. QAD is still leading in my book, although several others seem be catching on fast.. What did those that attended think about the new rest by Trophy taker?


----------



## backstrap steve

Big Country said:


> The show is like 300 yards from the Lucas Oil Stadium. I could have bought 100 tickets at 7:30pm.


I'm so jelous. A whole weekend of archery fun and the possibility to watch the man himself pick apart the jets. In my eyes you won the lottery. Thank u guys for all the ata coverage. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Rage76

wasnt impressed with the NEW BOWTECH at all!!!


CamoFreak117 said:


> Make sure you hit the Bowtechs booth 2537 @ 9:30am an get some pics of the Invasion bow!


----------



## selectarchery

Here's a video on the new Pearson Stealth II and changes to the Pearson advantage.

Hope you enjoy the video.






Jim


----------



## axeforce6

Is the pete Shelley video up yet and did PSE have a new camo this year too other than infinity?


----------



## Z06Killer

I dont think it is, I have'nt seen it


----------



## TwoFeet

What's Big Country's first name? Is it Scott?

TwoFee


----------



## axeforce6

Thanks. What about the new PSE camo? I hope its bottomland or duck blind!


----------



## Big Country

TwoFeet said:


> What's Big Country's first name? Is it Scott?
> 
> TwoFee


Not Scott........Mitch:smile:


----------



## TwoFeet

Thank goodness! I just saw on Facebook someone by the name of Scott "Big Country" was in a car crash in Indiana. Afraid it might have been you.


----------



## Big Country

TwoFeet said:


> Thank goodness! I just saw on Facebook someone by the name of Scott "Big Country" was in a car crash in Indiana. Afraid it might have been you.


Well, I am sorry to hear that anybody was in a car crash.....but I am glad it was not me. :smile:


----------



## TwoFeet

Glad it wasn't you. Thanks for the ATA updates...those of us following from home really appreciate it!

TwoFeet


----------



## Kurt D.

Ybuck said:


> Is there a Pete Shepley interveiw here somewhere?


The video will be up Early his week. My connection is too slow to upload the video due to its length. Sorry for the wait guys.


----------



## Mys2kal

Did you guys talk with QAD? Do you know what changes have been made to the new QAD rest?


----------



## Aggieland

Mys2kal said:


> Did you guys talk with QAD? Do you know what changes have been made to the new QAD rest?


Same thing I have been wondering.. Saw a short clip over here..... http://www.bhpoutfitters.com/ata2011.htm ..... Sounds like the changes are just cosmetic, not sure though...


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Mys2kal said:


> Did you guys talk with QAD? Do you know what changes have been made to the new QAD rest?


hopefully it wasn't the addition of another green bone collector sticker and another $20.


----------



## ultramax

Great job guys!!!!!!!


----------



## racknspur

Big Country said:


> Diamond......



For the guy complaining that calling a Diamond a Bowtech somehow takes away from a Bowtech.....that Diamond has Bowtech quality all over it!!


----------



## ConflictDiamond

I started with a Diamond.......that bow shot as accurate as any bow I've owned since.

G


----------



## Hopperton

Big Country said:


> The nice young lady that greets us every morning here at the show........


Good thing you clairified at the show.


----------



## asmalloo

if they are not careful diamond may make bowtech LOL j/k


----------



## treesnyper

Kurt D. said:


> Drury Brothers interview. Enjoy!


Great interview with two great guys! Had respect for them before, but after i met them in person the respect i have for these two guys went to another level. Awesome!


----------



## JHENS87

Scott "big country" is fulldrawslayer on here. Hope he is ok though


----------



## redneck_pf

Thanks for the updates guys!!!


----------



## NOV RUT

Hey Folks,
First off let me say thank you for following
our ATA thread. We have videos of most of the
Items that you all have asked for plus a few more celeb
Videos to load for you. It takes quite a while to download
the videos that we shot this weekend but KurtD will do the
best that he can to have them all up by mid week.
Please keep up with this thread to check them out.

Thanks again for all of your support.

Shawn


----------



## goldtip45

out of curiosity is there any new style pendulums out there


----------



## grousesetter

MLN1963 said:


> It's like Diamond was absent, there has been no Diamond love. I am really interested to hear how those new THROTTLE cams draw.


I shot the Invasion and it was smooth. However, my favorite bow at the ATA show was the Diamond Dead Eye. It is one sweet shooting bow.


----------



## rslscobra

Ttt


----------



## Daniel Boone

Just returned from the ATA show

Saw some really cool new items. 
Crossbow that compact and pistol grip, fit any any standard backpack.
Some fine bows on the market this year from several manufactuers.
Great tuning tools.
Super nice rest and releases.
Broadheads that were diffiantly different.

Hopefully give more info after a night sleep.
DB


----------



## Unk Bond

Deuce 30-30 said:


> I'm surprised Tred Barta hasn't gotten one of these yet. Nice to see people making more options for the disabled :thumbs_up




Hello All
Who makes and sells this track wheel chair. [ Thanks


----------



## mtn3531

Luckiduc13 said:


> Give it up. I've been asking and searching for three days without any luck. I think G5 left the prime stuff at home. I figured it would be major buzz. Scott/CBE being one of the most popular sight companies with no news from them either. I will lie, cheat, steal, and beg to attend next year.
> 
> 
> PS... no offense to the guys there, I know y'all can only cover so much.


Shot both of the Prime Bows...the Shift and the Centroid. G5 brought plenty of the new Primes for everyone to gawk and drool over. The Parallel Cam technology is the real deal. Smooth as silk with no hand shock whatsoever. The Optifade camo looks amazing on the bows. As for Scott, the Silverhorn now has spring loaded reset...squeeze the trigger for the shot, let off of the trigger, squeeze it again slightly and it is ready to rock again. Really slick operation in person. Mind just went blank on which release is now a 9 hole model for adjustments...looked at so much new gear it's all running together in my head......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh......lol


----------



## Unk Bond

Kurt D. said:


>


----------------------

Hey guys, can you make out the name of this sight and company. And where they are from..[ Thanks


----------



## mtn3531

That's HHA and their new Optimizer sights


----------



## Bear215

Kurt D. said:


> Nicole Jones poster for Scent Blocker. Video of Scent Blocker products on the way, as well as an interview with Nicole Jones & Pat Reeves.


Wow!!! Who cares if she can't draw a 65lb Monster...I'll help her out anytime she needs it!!!


----------



## Admiral Vixen

Unk Bond said:


> ----------------------
> 
> Hey guys, can you make out the name of this sight and company. And where they are from..[ Thanks


UNK, Says HHA. That is with my zoom.

Thanks AT


----------



## PAdude

I have really enjoyed this thread!


----------



## Daniel Boone

asmalloo said:


> if they are not careful diamond may make bowtech LOL j/k


I took the picture of the Diamond bows for Mitch. Impressive bows that one can find in all cost ranges.

There going to do very well with them. Bowtech Boothe was very crowded all three days.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

Kurt D. said:


>


Shot both these bows. Dominator and Supra. PSE did very well designing these bows. Awesome bows.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

JeffB said:


> LOL- I met DB years ago when he stopped by the BowTech booth- he will definitely hang out and shoot the Bull for while- laid back Oklahoma boy with no reason to hurry for anything.
> 
> IOW-don't expect to see your camera until 5PM or thereabouts


Ran into Jeff Simpson of fence post films going through the Stika Boothe. Had to say Hi! and tell him how great his show is. Guys that Bowtech Boothe was busy! I finally got the shots.
DB

I did get back and get Mitch off track talking hunting and seeing his Africa pictures.


----------



## Daniel Boone

blazer36 said:


> tell them i want that pure need asap lol


Got to shoot the Tour and glad I got one heading my way. Elite made some fine bow this year.


DB


----------



## Skeeter 58

The Pearson Stelth II looks and sounds like a really nice bow. Gonna try to demo one if I can find a dealer around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Daniel Boone

z28melissa said:


> What is THAT?!?!? A new cellular trail cam or...


Awesome camera

See the little can by the camera. When pictures are snapped it receives the pictures in a SD card there. So now you mount that 50 ft away either bury it under ground or in a tree and if someone stealing your camera you got there picture. Pretty Cool product.:wink: $299.00 cost.

Other camera these guys got is the one that sends the picture to there website and for a small fee they will sent them instantly to you cell phone. Here the picture of that trail cam.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Kurt D. said:


>


This look cool and looked like lots of fun. Honestly would like to own one of these. I think a tradional club would have a blast with this.
DB
DB


----------



## [email protected]

backstrap steve said:


> Ok. Ill check back too see. U guys havin fun? If it was me I would top it off 2marrow to stay and watch indy kick the jets butt. Man I wish I was there with u all.


Ha,that's not what i seen. Looked like the Jets were doing the kickin.


----------



## carlosii

Big Country said:


> The show is like 300 yards from the Lucas Oil Stadium. I could have bought 100 tickets at 7:30pm.


sure glad i didn't sucker into one of them tickets...is there anybody outside of Jets Nation that want ryan to win the super bowl??? 
now back to topic, thanks for the AT M&M's Big Country. i gotta get one of them machine for my house...no more chocolate withdrawal!


----------



## Daniel Boone

Big Country said:


> Slick Tricks new GT2......:thumb:



Slick Tricks new blades are so sharp. You best be very carefull taking them out of the package. Razor sharpness. Not sure how Gary does it! New head there going to be nice for you 300plus shooters.
DB


----------



## BradMc26

Not a lot of reports from guys that have shot some/all of the bows.

Winners/Losers? Come on guys, spill it!


----------



## Daniel Boone

BradMc26 said:


> Not a lot of reports from guys that have shot some/all of the bows.
> 
> Winners/Losers? Come on guys, spill it!


Bows I shot that were impressive

Elite Tour/Pulse
PSE Dominator and Supra.
New Hoyt bows.
Whinchester, this Boothe was packed.

All these got my attention.


----------



## grousesetter

BradMc26 said:


> Not a lot of reports from guys that have shot some/all of the bows.
> 
> Winners/Losers? Come on guys, spill it!


I shot bows from the following lines:

Bowtech
Diamond
Strother
G5 Prime
Quest
Athens
Elite
Hoyt
PSE

My favorite of all the bows that I shot was the Diamond Dead Eye.

My second favorite bow was the Strother's SX-1, with the smooth mods.

I also liked the G5 Prime with the parallel cams.

I didn't like the Athens line, however, the dealer I went with did like them quite a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

Daniel Boone said:


> Bows I shot that were impressive
> 
> Elite Tour/Pulse
> PSE Dominator and Supra.
> New Hoyt bows.
> Whinchester, this Boothe was packed.
> 
> All these got my attention.


Have you shot the Invasion yet?


----------



## Daniel Boone

[email protected] said:


> Have you shot the Invasion yet?


Bowtech Boothe and shooting ranges stayed way to full to wait in those lines. Nice bow but honestly there Diamond line bows have alot of the same features for alot less money. Best value for the money.
$699.00 bow has the same limbs!
DB


----------



## z28melissa

Daniel Boone said:


> Awesome camera
> 
> See the little can by the camera. When pictures are snapped it receives the pictures in a SD card there. So now you mount that 50 ft away either bury it under ground or in a tree and if someone stealing your camera you got there picture. Pretty Cool product.:wink: $299.00 cost.
> 
> Other camera these guys got is the one that sends the picture to there website and for a small fee they will sent them instantly to you cell phone. Here the picture of that trail cam.


Oh I get it, thats genius. Thanks I will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Daniel Boone

z28melissa said:


> Oh I get it, thats genius. Thanks I will keep an eye out for them.


Im into this catch the thief on camera stealing these trail cameras. 
DB


----------



## Beaver

Thanks for the Sitka and Badlands look. Any info about the materials that Badlands is using? Waterproof stuff????? Thanks



Kurt D. said:


>


----------



## Daniel Boone

In all my years at the ATA show. Best bows at this show.


Archers have some fine opions in the new bows from several manufatuers. Really good bows out there today.
DB


----------



## outdrsman11

Does anybody have any info &/or pictures of the new Quest line as well as any new G5 stuff? Thanks! Great pictures, cant wait to shoot the Dead Eye!


----------



## archerycharlie

I stopped by the AT booth to taste the M&Ms and got a free hat with a bag of M&Ms to take home Just before they closed everything down. Still got some left today. Was good to meet up with you guys again.


----------



## LebValArcher

outdrsman11 said:


> Does anybody have any info &/or pictures of the new Quest line as well as any new G5 stuff? Thanks! Great pictures, cant wait to shoot the Dead Eye!


Yeah what he said.


----------



## luke/r

grousesetter said:


> I shot bows from the following lines:
> 
> Bowtech
> Diamond
> Strother
> G5 Prime
> Quest
> Athens
> Elite
> Hoyt
> PSE
> 
> My favorite of all the bows that I shot was the Diamond Dead Eye.
> 
> My second favorite bow was the Strother's SX-1, with the smooth mods.
> 
> I also liked the G5 Prime with the parallel cams.
> 
> I didn't like the Athens line, however, the dealer I went with did like them quite a bit.


How was the draw on the DeadEye? Smooth? Hump?


----------



## The Guardian

Thanks guys for all the great pics and coverage from this years ATA! You made those of us that werent there feel as if we actually were!!

Does anyone have any pictures of the 2011 G5 Prime Centroid from this years show?? I'm strongly considering making that one of my new bows for 2011. I have already decided to place an order for a 2011 Diamond Dead Eye and Bowtech Assasin. To join the family with my Destroyer 350! But I think I'm gonna also purchase a G5 Centroid and would love to see some good pictures of it from the show! :thumbs_up


Thanks in advance...


----------



## JeffB

Daniel Boone said:


> Ran into Jeff Simpson of fence post films going through the Stika Boothe. Had to say Hi! and tell him how great his show is. Guys that Bowtech Boothe was busy! I finally got the shots.
> DB
> 
> I did get back and get Mitch off track talking hunting and seeing his Africa pictures.


LOL. No Worries, DB  I envy you, I live near the Big Apple - it's all a rat-race, and everyone rushes! Glad you enjoyed the show.


----------



## grousesetter

luke/r said:


> How was the draw on the DeadEye? Smooth? Hump?


It was very smooth with a nice solid wall. I think that there will be a lot of these sold this year. I also got to have some beers with the designer and we got a chat about salmon fishing, so that was a bonus.


----------



## carlosii

archerycharlie said:


> I stopped by the AT booth to taste the M&Ms and got a free hat with a bag of M&Ms to take home Just before they closed everything down. Still got some left today. Was good to meet up with you guys again.


FREEE HAT??? FREE HAT???
ALL I GOT WAS THE M&Ms!!!
BUMMER....I DO THINK BIG COUNTRY OWES ME AN APOLOGY...AND A HAT. A man can never have too many hats.


----------



## luke/r

grousesetter said:


> It was very smooth with a nice solid wall. I think that there will be a lot of these sold this year. I also got to have some beers with the designer and we got a chat about salmon fishing, so that was a bonus.


Thanks! Can't wait to try one out.


----------



## traditional1970

Pearson Stealth 2 look sweet
as does then new DIAMOND line


----------



## TnScott

It's nice to see all of the new products coming out for 2011 . My hats off to the guys from AT posting the pictures and videos for us ! Wouldn't it be cool if they would open the show up to the public on the last day .


----------



## NGONYAMA

Thanks AT Guys for all the info and pic's.Weldone.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Daniel Boone said:


> Slick Tricks new blades are so sharp. You best be very carefull taking them out of the package. Razor sharpness. Not sure how Gary does it! New head there going to be nice for you 300plus shooters.
> DB



DB, Whats up with this new GT2? I know its going to replace the Grizz Tricks but why? I don't see how the Grizz Tricks can be improved upon and Garry has been saying for years now that the short, compact heads are the way to go. Now he comes out with just the opposite of what he's been saying for all this time. What are the advantages of this new head for it to replace something that was not broken to begin with?


----------



## toddsurfs

WyoLocoLobo said:


> Good eye!!! You don't miss anything.


even the pass that says exhibitor


----------



## Unk Bond

mtn3531 said:


> That's HHA and their new Optimizer sights


Hello and thanks for your reply and info. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Admiral Vixen said:


> UNK, Says HHA. That is with my zoom.
> 
> Thanks AT


Thanks my friend. [ Later


----------



## CutTheLoop

Big Country said:


> MAP on the quiver is $269.99
> MAP on sight is $309.99


Good Lord... Would never imagined a $250+ quiver


again....a QUIVER


----------



## Daniel Boone

Skeeter 58 said:


> DB, Whats up with this new GT2? I know its going to replace the Grizz Tricks but why? I don't see how the Grizz Tricks can be improved upon and Garry has been saying for years now that the short, compact heads are the way to go. Now he comes out with just the opposite of what he's been saying for all this time. What are the advantages of this new head for it to replace something that was not broken to begin with?


Gary knows his stuff and we got to trust him. He always is looking for improvement. He offering a head for everyone by giving by offering variety. Call him sometime and ST and talk to him. Good guy.
DB


----------



## Viper69

Yeah I stopped a few times for those M&M's....


----------



## Skeeter 58

Daniel Boone said:


> Gary knows his stuff and we got to trust him. He always is looking for improvement. He offering a head for everyone by giving by offering variety. Call him sometime and ST and talk to him. Good guy.
> DB


No doubt Gary knows his stuff. Thats why I'm confused on this one. Def different than what he has been saying in the past.
I do plan on placing a call to Slick Trick and see if I can get somemore information on this new head. It may very well be a better head but I'd like to know the science behind it. Like I said, I don't see how the Grizz Tricks can be improved upon. Best broadheads I have ever shot and well proven by others as well.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Perhaps Old Hoot Owl will chime in on this soon.


----------



## Daniel Boone

Mitch and Shawn were busy guys at the show. There was no down time. Many of you guys just dont realize the amount of products to cover and the days there go by so fast.

Mitch had photo bucket over loaded with hits! LOL

They did good. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

Skeeter 58 said:


> Perhaps Old Hoot Owl will chime in on this soon.


It hard to ask question from him at the show. There boothe was always busy.
DB


----------



## rickson

would that longer tip on the GT2 help on hard quartering shots?


----------



## Skeeter 58

rickson said:


> would that longer tip on the GT2 help on hard quartering shots?


Well I've been thinking of that one too. The only information I have read so far is that longer ferrule is suppose to open up the wound first and then the blades leaves even a larger hole. Garry is darn good on explaining things thats why I would like to hear from him on this.
Normally things like this does not bother me but I had such outstanding results this past season with Grizz Trick 125's that I'm sad to see it changed. Would have much rather seen the GT2 as just another add on to the Slick Trick line.


----------



## Termie

I dont know anything about the new GT2, but i think this is exactly the reason. Im not suggesting that the grizz had issues with hard quartering shots, but i think the longer ferrule would help giude the head into the animal on a hard quartering shot.

As for the concerns on it not being as compact, i think the big deal is the blades being compact. Having a longer ferrule(with in reason) shouldnt affect its flight.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Termie said:


> I dont know anything about the new GT2, but i think this is exactly the reason. Im not suggesting that the grizz had issues with hard quartering shots, but i think the longer ferrule would help giude the head into the animal on a hard quartering shot.
> 
> As for the concerns on it not being as compact, i think the big deal is the blades being compact. Having a longer ferrule(with in reason) shouldnt affect its flight.


They have the same cutting dia as the Grizz Tricks, 1 1/4" I do know that much. You may be right and I have thought of the accuracy as well. Just going to have to wait and see. But still the other Tricks has a compact ferrule about the length of a field point and has been touted as superior, or so its been said by Gary. My guess is the longer ferrule is for longer distance shooting and/or for faster bows but thats just a guess.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Well I think I may know why the change to the GT2. Its just a guess but here it is. Considering its only replacing the Grizz Trick, and the Grizz Trick is the only Slick Trick with a 1 1/4" cut dia, it must surely have something to do with that. So it may be like some of you guys has said. Perhaps there has been some reports of deflection with the Grizz Tricks on hard quarting shots. Or it has something to do with better flight with the larger cutting dia. and/or faster arrow speeds. IDK just a WAG .:dontknow:


----------



## R0CKETMAN

I bought three paks of grizz 125's and couldn't get them to fly well as my standards do. So when you boys run out I have eight new "collector items" for you...lol


----------



## mtn3531

Wildgame Innovations has a new set-up for three of their cameras that will wirelessly transmit up to 300 ft away to either an iphone, ipod with wifi, android phones or laptop. Pull up near your camera, turn it on wirelessly with a remote, download your pics and then turn off the wireless and carry on with your business. No contaminating your camera area with scent and you don't have to subscribe through any wireless carrrier or internet site. Pretty neat.


----------



## ciscoman14

mtn3531 said:


> Wildgame Innovations has a new set-up for three of their cameras that will wirelessly transmit up to 300 ft away to either an iphone, ipod with wifi, android phones or laptop. Pull up near your camera, turn it on wirelessly with a remote, download your pics and then turn off the wireless and carry on with your business. No contaminating your camera area with scent and you don't have to subscribe through any wireless carrrier or internet site. Pretty neat.


Now that will be cool!!! Will have to check that out.....


----------



## Skeeter 58

R0CKETMAN said:


> I bought three paks of grizz 125's and couldn't get them to fly well as my standards do. So when you boys run out I have eight new "collector items" for you...lol


I'll be happy to buy them from you if your wanting to sell them. I get great flight out of them out to 40 yards anyway.


----------



## tnbuckbuster

i'm now a fan of mossback game calls


----------



## ciscoman14

tnbuckbuster said:


> i'm now a fan of mossback game calls


WOW!!! She is smokin.......


----------



## mtn3531

The pics of the Mossback girls don't do them justice...should have been there walking around behind them..lol


----------



## rickson

R0CKETMAN said:


> I bought three paks of grizz 125's and couldn't get them to fly well as my standards do. So when you boys run out I have eight new "collector items" for you...lol


If they were 100's I was going to offer you a trade :>


----------



## Z06Killer

I just bought some Grizz 100, I wanted the razor tricks but for some reason cabelas dont offer them no more.


----------



## rickson

Z06Killer said:


> I just bought some Grizz 100, I wanted the razor tricks but for some reason cabelas dont offer them no more.


they won't have any due to the new steel until June-ish from what owl said.


----------



## Z06Killer

Thanks


rickson said:


> they won't have any due to the new steel until June-ish from what owl said.


----------



## Aggieland

Ready for more pics and videos.. Is this thread dead?? Guess everyone is flying home or just needing a break, rest up fellas


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Who makes and sells this track wheel chair. [ Thanks


Hello All
Lets try again
Who makes and sells this track wheel chair, And where are they from. [ Later


----------



## tedlebo

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Lets try again
> Who makes and sells this track wheel chair, And where are they from. [ Later


Appears to be Action Manufacturing from Mn.
Here: http://www.actiontrackchair.com/ActionTrackChair-About/Default.aspx


----------



## J-Daddy

tnbuckbuster said:


> i'm now a fan of mossback game calls





ciscoman14 said:


> WOW!!! She is smokin.......


She???? How can you pick just one???? They had more hot chicks running around there than the playboy mansion.


----------



## NC Kansas

ttt


----------



## Big Country

Found a couple more pics......

AT member Reylamb......


----------



## Longbow42

What about the GT video?? Thanks!


----------



## Big Country

AT member Viper69.....


----------



## Big Country

Longbow42 said:


> What about the GT video?? Thanks!


Kurt D. will be busy working on probably 15-20 more video interviews as soon as he gets back in the office. Look for them early-mid week......:thumb:


----------



## asa_low12

wasn't there a lot more pages than 47 last night?


----------



## DannyZack

yep


----------



## Big Country

asa_low12 said:


> wasn't there a lot more pages than 47 last night?


How many posts are you seeing on this thread? This one should be # 1403...........


----------



## AR&BOW

Mitch, it was great finally meeting you and hopefully AT sends you off for a day at the spa.:laugh: You, Kurt and Shawn did a great job on covering things and were always on the hoof. Working at a booth doesn't allow you to spend the amount of time needed to see everything so this thread helped me catch up a little. Didn't get to see the Lakosky's, Kreuter's or Laura :sad:, but there were some other hotties around our booth.:eyebrows:


----------



## outdrsman11

Yeah there were 68 pages when I went to bed last night..? And where the heck is the G5/Quest stuff?!


----------



## Big Country

AR&BOW said:


> Mitch, it was great finally meeting you and hopefully AT sends you off for a day at the spa.:laugh: You, Kurt and Shawn did a great job on covering things and were always on the hoof. Working at a booth doesn't allow you to spend the amount of time needed to see everything so this thread helped me catch up a little. Didn't get to see the Lakosky's, Kreuter's or Laura :sad:, but there were some other hotties around our booth.:eyebrows:


It was a pleasure meeting you as well.......:smile:

Shawn made me stay in the booth for 97% of the show too, but I did get unlimited Archery Talk M&M`s. :thumb:


----------



## tbirds00

Is this the first year badlands is making jackets and things like that? I saw in the pictures they had more than just packs.


----------



## zwalls

outdrsman11 said:


> Yeah there were 68 pages when I went to bed last night..? And where the heck is the G5/Quest stuff?!


your right!!when I was last on there were 67 and now only 47? :noidea:


----------



## JeffB

zwalls said:


> your right!!when I was last on there were 67 and now only 47? :noidea:


Yup- lost 20 pages somewhere-maybe someone went back and deleted all the HCA/Monster post quotes/re-quotes - that had to be 20 pages worth.


----------



## zwalls

JeffB said:


> Yup- lost 20 pages somewhere-maybe someone went back and deleted all the HCA/Monster post quotes/re-quotes - that had to be 20 pages worth.


I think all of the pics and vids are still there best I can tell!


----------



## Slippy Field

J-Daddy said:


> She???? How can you pick just one???? They had more hot chicks running around there than the playboy mansion.


Using pretty girls to promote products just makes my stomach turn.



Just kidding, I'm a sucker for hot babes. :tongue:


----------



## rednecbowhunter

zwalls said:


> your right!!when I was last on there were 67 and now only 47? :noidea:


acctually if you look they went to 30 post per page now. It was 40 couple of weeks ago then it went to 20 now it is 30. if you take the total post a divide it by 20 we should be on page 71.


----------



## tnarb

WOW!! Made it up Saturday. It was Great to meet Big Country Kurt, And NovRut. I never saw so much archery stuff in one place......if you have not been, I guarantee it would blow your wildest dreams away. Got the opportunity to shoot some bows, Met all the PSE pro staffers. Have one really cool "lucky" bowhunting cap signedby the Drury's The Gregory's, and Spook SPan. 

Met Michael Waddell, saw T bone, and spent a minute or two with Bill Winke. Great time, one I will not soon forget.


----------



## JeffB

rednecbowhunter said:


> acctually if you look they went to 30 post per page now. It was 40 couple of weeks ago then it went to 20 now it is 30. if you take the total post a divide it by 20 we should be on page 71.


That would explain it- I thought that may have changed, as another forum I visit did the same thing recently, but I didn't feel like doing the math. Thanks :biggrin1:


----------



## ronnie 1

got a big question for all the pse people, looking at the 2011 evo or vendetta xs, was leaning toward evo talked to a dealer he said the vendetta shot above its ibo ratting and was only about 5 or 6 feet slower than the evo , if this is true why by the evo?????


----------



## IrkedCitizen

rednecbowhunter said:


> acctually if you look they went to 30 post per page now. It was 40 couple of weeks ago then it went to 20 now it is 30. if you take the total post a divide it by 20 we should be on page 71.





JeffB said:


> That would explain it- I thought that may have changed, as another forum I visit did the same thing recently, but I didn't feel like doing the math. Thanks :biggrin1:


Yes but this change happened a week ago. Not within the past couple days. They had to have gone through and deleted a lot of posts.


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> acctually if you look they went to 30 post per page now. It was 40 couple of weeks ago then it went to 20 now it is 30. if you take the total post a divide it by 20 we should be on page 71.


Eyes , fingers , toes. 2---10----11


----------



## rednecbowhunter

IrkedCitizen said:


> Yes but this change happened a week ago. Not within the past couple days. They had to have gone through and deleted a lot of posts.


not the 30 post per page. it just changed over night. I had a diamond thread that was 2 pages yesterday and today it was back to one page. i checked and all the post were still there. Maybe a mod can enlighten us


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I thought it went from 40 to 30 not from 40 to 20. If it went from 20 to 30 then that makes sense. My bad.

I am just waiting on this GoldTIP interview. Just like a lot of others are as well.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

no prob I think everyone was worried that somethig got deletd so i went back abd started adding and found it out. Yeah when it went from 40 to 20 I was like wow. Now back to the topic. WE NEED MORE PICS AND VIDEO"S


----------



## MLN1963

Big Country said:


> Diamond......


This cams seems to have 9 cam stop holes by his thumb. Does that mean the new "throttle" cam has 1/2" draw length adjustments? I'm really going to give the Outlaw serious considerations if so. I like the Assassin's shorter A2A length but I'd rather have the DL adjustability to experiment with. 

I wish you weren't forced to get the RAK kits on these bows since it seems most take it all off and replace it with other items anyway. :-(


----------



## MLN1963

grousesetter said:


> I shot the Invasion and it was smooth. However, my favorite bow at the ATA show was the Diamond Dead Eye. It is one sweet shooting bow.


The Dead Eye's 6 1/8" brace height scares me as I'm new to bows. The Outlaw is in my sights but I just noticed it only goes to 26.5" DL and that might not be short enough for me. Did you shoot the Fugitive or Outlaw?


----------



## joehunter8301

where is the link to the photobucket account with all the pics?? can someone please post it for a fella. thanks


----------



## Skeeter 58

I am very pleased with how Mitch and the others has brought all the coveage to us from the 2011 ATA show. You all did a super good job. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## Big Country

Skeeter 58 said:


> I am very pleased with how Mitch and the others has brought all the coveage to us from the 2011 ATA show. You all did a super good job. Thank you for all your hard work.


Thank you for the kind words Skeeter 58, but the real thanks goes to Shawn Hatem, Kurt D., and the folks who keep the site up and running. I was merely the guy that got to sit in the AT booth and dump pictures while Shawn and Kurt were out doing the hard work.:thumb:

BTW, look for next years coverage to make this years look weak.:wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

tedlebo said:


> Appears to be Action Manufacturing from Mn.
> Here: http://www.actiontrackchair.com/ActionTrackChair-About/Default.aspx


Hello and thanks for your input. [ Later


----------



## Viper69

ronnie 1 said:


> got a big question for all the pse people, looking at the 2011 evo or vendetta xs, was leaning toward evo talked to a dealer he said the vendetta shot above its ibo ratting and was only about 5 or 6 feet slower than the evo , if this is true why by the evo?????


My vendetta XS gets over its rated IBO as well. I did replace the string and cables to ABBS. The EVO is smoother, faster and looks awesome. The EVO also has the good string and cables on it when you buy it as well. I think it comes down to A2A. Do you want a 28" bow for a 32 1/2" bow?


----------



## Kurt D.

Back home now after a LONG day of travel yesterday..

I'll start editing/rendering/uploading all the video I shot at ATA.


----------



## tjandy

Kurt D. said:


> Back home now after a LONG day of travel yesterday..
> 
> I'll start editing/rendering/uploading all the video I shot at ATA.


Great job Kurt. :thumb:


----------



## Kurt D.

Rytera Seeker 365


----------



## JeffB

Kurt D. said:


> Rytera Seeker 365


If I had the money to throw around, I'd like to get one of these to play with. Tinkers dream.

And yes, thanks Kurt for getting these vids uploaded for us.


----------



## Kurt D.

Nicole Jones & Pat Reeve ATA 2011


----------



## Kurt D.

Neat little gadget for preventing dry fire. The Acu-Lok from Acu-Archery.


----------



## Kurt D.

Pete Shepley & The X-Force Omen ATA 2011


----------



## Kurt D.

New Breed Archery - Double Helix ATA 2011


----------



## Elk4me

Kurt D. said:


> Neat little gadget for preventing dry fire. The Acu-Lok from Acu-Archery.


Seen these Acu Lok Orange Plastic devises at my local Scheels, bet they will be a big HIT with shop owners to prevent the Dry fires at shops. :thumb:


----------



## Aggieland

Could someone please post a pic of the new RED QAD rest. I seem to have lost where it was and looking through the last 48 pages sucked.. thanks..!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## rednecbowhunter

Kurt D. said:


> Neat little gadget for preventing dry fire. The Acu-Lok from Acu-Archery.


yeah it is cool. My dealer has been using them for about 8 months now


----------



## Elk4me

Aggieland said:


> Could someone please post a pic of the new RED QAD rest. I seem to have lost where it was and looking through the last 48 pages sucked.. thanks..!


Hey ya go Aggie


----------



## Aggieland

Thanks, your the man..


----------



## Elk4me

Kurt how long till you get the Gt Kennetic interview with Tim Gillingham :doh:


----------



## Q2DEATH

Elk4me said:


> Hey ya go Aggie


I don't see a cord for this rest. Is that just because its on display or is it because its a new type with some kind of magnetic drop?


----------



## USNarcher

Ya don't see a bow either. :tongue:


----------



## Pin Wheel

I would like to see the new micro adjust sight from sword called the maximus I am surprised no one has pics of this sight. If anyone does can they post it please.


----------



## Elk4me

Q2DEATH said:


> I don't see a cord for this rest. Is that just because its on display or is it because its a new type with some kind of magnetic drop?


I still think the cord attaches to the Harmonic Dampner just like the previous rests, the Display pic is just for show. If you look at the pic you can see the hole the cord goes thru.


----------



## Elk4me

USNarcher said:


> Ya don't see a bow either. :tongue:


 Looks to me in all my experiance that is a Martin or Rytera bow in the pic with the NEW QAD Rest!


----------



## Elk4me

Pin Wheel said:


> I would like to see the new micro adjust sight from sword called the maximus I am surprised no one has pics of this sight. If anyone does can they post it please.


Yep Sword sites are built like a tank. Just had a new owner in the last yr , Danny was a AWSOME guy to Deal with in the past I hope the New Owners do the same thing with CS.


----------



## steelehuntin

I would like to maybe get some information on the offroad wheel-chair, I could really use one of those.


----------



## Schocker

MLN1963 said:


> The Dead Eye's 6 1/8" brace height scares me as I'm new to bows. The Outlaw is in my sights but I just noticed it only goes to 26.5" DL and that might not be short enough for me. Did you shoot the Fugitive or Outlaw?


IMO brace hieght worries are a thing of the past with todays bows. Almost every manufacturers flagship bows are hovering right at or around the 6" mark.


----------



## thegoldman01

The top picture is the Mossback Game Calls booth, obviously. I worked this booth with these ladies all weekend. They were a ball to work with, they were all very funny and down to earth. I had a blast at the ATA, thanks for the coverage, I didn't get to see it all. 




Kurt D. said:


>


----------



## kbp8928

grousesetter said:


> I shot bows from the following lines:
> 
> Bowtech
> Diamond
> Strother
> G5 Prime
> Quest
> Athens
> Elite
> Hoyt
> PSE
> 
> My favorite of all the bows that I shot was the Diamond Dead Eye.
> 
> My second favorite bow was the Strother's SX-1, with the smooth mods.
> 
> I also liked the G5 Prime with the parallel cams.
> 
> I didn't like the Athens line, however, the dealer I went with did like them quite a bit.


if you dont mind me asking..... what did you not like about the athens line? i know everyone is different, that said everyone that had posted about shooting them seems to have liked their line a lot. thanks!


----------



## Daniel Boone

steelehuntin said:


> I would like to maybe get some information on the offroad wheel-chair, I could really use one of those.


I normally bring home a director magazine with everyone from the show. Surely someone has one.
DB


----------



## Longbow42

Elk4me said:


> Kurt how long till you get the Gt Kennetic interview with Tim Gillingham :doh:


X2! Thanks.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Longbow42 said:


> X2! Thanks.


x100


----------



## Kurt D.

Tim Gillingham talks about the Gold Tip Kinetic.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Kurt D. said:


> Tim Gillingham talks about the Gold Tip Kinetic.


Thank you!


----------



## tedlebo

steelehuntin said:


> I would like to maybe get some information on the offroad wheel-chair, I could really use one of those.



Website: http://www.actiontrackchair.com/Acti...t/Default.aspx


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I am definitely going to be buying some of those Kinetic arrows.


----------



## Daniel Boone

tedlebo said:


> Website: http://www.actiontrackchair.com/Acti...t/Default.aspx


That Link doesnt work for me.
DB


----------



## rednecbowhunter

WOW 200 spine. thats great for you LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG DRAW guys


----------



## IrkedCitizen

rednecbowhunter said:


> WOW 200 spine. thats great for you LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG DRAW guys


Yeah I have a 31" draw. It gives us long draw archers an opportunity to shoot heavier heads and still be spined properly. It is about time a company is stepping up to the plate and giving us something we can really use.


----------



## Big Country

Daniel Boone said:


> That Link doesnt work for me.
> DB


Try this one Dan.......

http://www.actiontrackchair.com/


----------



## MOBOW#1

Daniel Boone said:


> That Link doesnt work for me.
> DB







Me either


----------



## tedlebo

Daniel Boone said:


> That Link doesnt work for me.
> DB


This one works
http://www.actiontrackchair.com/


----------



## Big Country

Forgot about this cell phone picture.....

AT member TTAZZ(Tony Tazza) with the 2011 Super Bowl winning quarterback.......Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

Thank you , for the pictures


----------



## JeffB

Tim Gillingham is a cool dude. I've picked his brain a bit through the GT website a few times, and he is always thorough and informative. And glad to see him say they are really working to improve yield, etc. Seems like a no non-sense, gear head. I think he alone has me continuing to try GT shafts every now and again. I'll probably give some Velocities a whirl in the near future.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Big Country said:


> Forgot about this cell phone picture.....
> 
> AT member TTAZZ(Tony Tazza) with the 2011 Super Bowl winning quarterback.......Ben Roethlisberger.


That's awesome. 

GO PITTSBURGH!!!


----------



## NORTHEASTHUNTER

Big Country said:


> There is a reason why Big Country stays behind the camera unless he has on full camo and a face mask, and here is why......:wink:
> 
> 
> BC and Shawn.......



Now BIG COUNTRY , you are no longer just the camera man .YOU HAVE TRANSFORMED , into a celebrity ! GREAT JOB !


----------



## Z06Killer

Thats Right Here we go STEELERS Here we go!!!!!!!



Big Country said:


> Forgot about this cell phone picture.....
> 
> AT member TTAZZ(Tony Tazza) with the 2011 Super Bowl winning quarterback.......Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## rattlinman

Skeeter 58 said:


> I am very pleased with how Mitch and the others has brought all the coveage to us from the 2011 ATA show. You all did a super good job. Thank you for all your hard work.


X2 from me BC, thanks for all the pics and it was a pleasure to me you !! Definitely will think twice before I call ya out.....your bigger than I expected ! lol


----------



## Big Country

rattlinman said:


> X2 from me BC, thanks for all the pics and it was a pleasure to me you !! Definitely will think twice before I call ya out.....your bigger than I expected ! lol


It was a pleasure meeting you as well my friend. :smile: 10-15 years ago calling me out would result in at least being sore the next day, but now I am leaning more towards sumo wrestling.:doh:


----------



## Guest

Big Country said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you as well my friend. :smile: 10-15 years ago calling me out would result in at least being sore the next day, but now I am leaning more towards sumo wrestling.:doh:


Mitch....thxs so much X's100 for everything...you, Rod, Shawn, and the whole AT team "almost" make me want to follow everything on this website on an hourly basis!

Johnny....size is only a perception of performance and many times "Less is More"!
......you will understand when we get to spend more time together!.....

To both of you......Keep the Faith and maintain the course!
MPL


----------



## 0zarks2

Who knew Big Ben was an archery dealer now...lol....



Big Country said:


> Forgot about this cell phone picture.....
> 
> AT member TTAZZ(Tony Tazza) with the 2011 Super Bowl winning quarterback.......Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## Big Country

0zarks2 said:


> Who knew Big Ben was an archery dealer now...lol....


That is an exhibitor badge........exhibitors can get lots of them, they just cost money. :smile:


----------



## DannyZack

i was a huge fan of big ben but i herd some bad things about him. ive always been a jets fan and i know that we have a shot this year at winning and so do the steelers


----------



## carlosii

my photography skills are pretty poor but i'll post these anyway. like your carbon matrix in red? blue? white? here's some pix.

the kaya bow press retails for about $250 and looks pretty simple. doesn't press the limb tips though but applies pressure directly to the limbs.
oops! hope you don't mind seeing them twice...i ain't too good at this.


----------



## Kurt D.

I still have somewhere around 20-30 videos to upload that I shot, so I'll start the day off with this one


----------



## Beastmaster

Again -thanks for all that you guys did this year. It's nice being able to see the new stuff. The shop owner that I work for decided to do NABA instead of ATA, so this thread really was cool.


----------



## Viper69

Be careful Tony. I posted a picture with him and got not so great response....


----------



## asa1485

carlosii said:


> my photography skills are pretty poor but i'll post these anyway. like your carbon matrix in red? blue? white? here's some pix.
> 
> the kaya bow press retails for about $250 and looks pretty simple. doesn't press the limb tips though but applies pressure directly to the limbs.
> oops! hope you don't mind seeing them twice...i ain't too good at this.
> View attachment 973746
> View attachment 973747
> View attachment 973748
> View attachment 973746
> View attachment 973747
> View attachment 973748


Love that red Matrix. Would look great with my red AM35. But, I have been curious about how the finish would hold up. Looking at the closeup of the photo. it looks like the bridge behind the grip is flaking. Is that the case? I know the demo bows get knocked around a good bit. Was just curious.


----------



## TOOL

I did not know we could get the matrix in blue. I have some thinking to do.


----------



## asa1485

TOOL said:


> I did not know we could get the matrix in blue. I have some thinking to do.


Yep. On their website. Heard from a bud that was there that it is an amazing color in person.


----------



## XForce Girl

Kurt D. said:


> Nicole Jones poster for Scent Blocker. Video of Scent Blocker products on the way, as well as an interview with Nicole Jones & Pat Reeve.


Just wanted to mention that the sling in that picture is the Bling Sling, I made her and Pat some special request (design) about a year ago and asked her while at the show if she is still using it. Obviously she is and she put in a request for a couple more, 
soon as I get my pictures back I'll post some up.

I know, most of you didn't even notice she was holding a bow let alone a sling.


----------



## Big Country

XForce Girl said:


> Just wanted to mention that the sling in that picture is the Bling Sling, I made her and Pat some special request (design) about a year ago and asked her while at the show if she is still using it. Obviously she is and she put in a request for a couple more,
> soon as I get my pictures back I'll post some up.
> 
> I know, most of you didn't even notice she was holding a bow let alone a sling.



Very nice sling!:darkbeer:

But my feelings are hurt that you did not stop by and say hello to us at the Archery Talk booth.......


----------



## reylamb

asa1485 said:


> Love that red Matrix. Would look great with my red AM35. But, I have been curious about how the finish would hold up. Looking at the closeup of the photo. it looks like the bridge behind the grip is flaking. Is that the case? I know the demo bows get knocked around a good bit. Was just curious.


I think that was a light reflecting to be honest. I looked those finishes over really closely and did not see anything wrong with them.....of course that was Thursday and who knows what happened by Saturday!!!!! The red and blue looked better in person though, they really popped.


----------



## carlosii

those finishes are brilliant colors, really outstanding if like that kind of thing...:wink:


----------



## asa1485

reylamb said:


> I think that was a light reflecting to be honest. I looked those finishes over really closely and did not see anything wrong with them.....of course that was Thursday and who knows what happened by Saturday!!!!! The red and blue looked better in person though, they really popped.


Yeah I hear ya. Those bows get the crap shot out of them, dropped , and, everything else. But, I enlarged the photo and got this.
View attachment 974421


----------



## inline6power

did anyone get any video of anyone shooting the invasion? havent seen one single vid of it yet.


----------



## Ou224

*RAK????? No thank you.*



MLN1963 said:


> This cams seems to have 9 cam stop holes by his thumb. Does that mean the new "throttle" cam has 1/2" draw length adjustments? I'm really going to give the Outlaw serious considerations if so. I like the Assassin's shorter A2A length but I'd rather have the DL adjustability to experiment with.
> 
> I wish you weren't forced to get the RAK kits on these bows since it seems most take it all off and replace it with other items anyway. :-(



Please Bowtech/ Diamond offer without RAK


----------



## XForce Girl

Big Country said:


> Very nice sling!:darkbeer:
> 
> But my feelings are hurt that you did not stop by and say hello to us at the Archery Talk booth.......


I'm sorry, I did stop by but the two people there were engageded in conversations with others and I didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## joehunter8301

hey i live in china and can not view any of the videos that are posted from youtube. if anyone gets some time and feels like posting these videos on bowtube, huntvids, or viddler i would be greatly appreciative. thanks guys and great job


----------



## Big Country

XForce Girl said:


> I'm sorry, I did stop by but the two people there were engageded in conversations with others and I didn't want to interrupt.


Well..........OK this time, but next year just butt right in. :thumb:


----------



## steelehuntin

Thanks for the link to the offroad chair, hopefully in a couple of years I can get one.


----------



## XForce Girl

Big Country said:


> Well..........OK this time, but next year just butt right in. :thumb:


Ok, I'll Butt In next time!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ

XForce Girl said:


> Ok, I'll Butt In next time!!


I cant believe he missed YOU


----------



## DannyZack

Kurt D. said:


> what release is this?


----------



## Hopperton

DannyZack said:


> Kurt D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what release is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Scotts Siverhorn.
Click to expand...


----------



## acesup

trigger looks longer...what else is different from the 2010 model?


----------



## steelehuntin

Would anyone have information on the glide up treestand in some of these posts. Would be great for wheel-chair hunters. Thanks again for the info. on the offroad chair.


----------



## corpralbarn

acesup said:


> trigger looks longer...what else is different from the 2010 model?


Pretty much a longer smaller knurled trigger by the looks.


----------



## reylamb

asa1485 said:


> Yeah I hear ya. Those bows get the crap shot out of them, dropped , and, everything else. But, I enlarged the photo and got this.
> View attachment 974421


I definitely did not see that.....


----------



## Kurt D.

In case you missed this interview, I had to re-upload it.. It Didn't have the gold ol' AT logo on it 

I still have lots more video to upload, and I'll get to it as soon as I can.


----------



## inline6power

did you happen to get any video of the invasion being shot?


----------



## LockStock&Arrow

Any pictures of Sword's offerings?


----------



## armedic1

Saw on another thread something about a cool new ground blind chair at the ATA. Anyone get pics/info on it?


----------



## Rev44

armedic1 said:


> Saw on another thread something about a cool new ground blind chair at the ATA. Anyone get pics/info on it?


I seen a pic on this thread somewhere.


----------



## Kurt D.

Here is the new Bear Archery Carnage.


----------



## mdewitt71

So did anyone get any pics of the new Bohning Camelion Quiver?


----------



## Kurt D.

Here is Aaron Hamilton and I trying out the Archery Trap Machine from Laporte Archery. (I'm the one on the left, and yes, I'm a noob)


----------



## Carolinaboy32

That looks like fun


----------



## mtn3531

Hopperton said:


> DannyZack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotts Siverhorn.
> 
> 
> 
> Self resetting this year is the biggest change. Once you squeeze the trigger, just give it another little tap or squeeze and the rest resets itself. Really sweet once you do hands on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Carolinaboy32

mtn3531 said:


> Self resetting this year is the biggest change. Once you squeeze the trigger, just give it another little tap or squeeze and the rest resets itself. Really sweet once you do hands on.



When will they be available?


----------



## MLN1963

Carolinaboy32 said:


> That looks like fun


 It does that. But I think it would get old pretty quick if all it does is throw like that. This might just be due to the confines of the space available at the ATA.


----------



## JawsDad

MLN1963 said:


> It does that. But I think it would get old pretty quick if all it does is throw like that. This might just be due to the confines of the space available at the ATA.


They have videos on their website. 

http://bowtrap.trailer-tv.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=75&lang=en

It will throw at different angles. It will even roll them along the ground. Pretty cool device. Pretty spendy, but looks like it would be great fun to have at a club.


----------



## wyetterp

Thanks for all the sneaks!


----------



## NOV RUT

Kurt D. said:


> Here is Aaron Hamilton and I trying out the Archery Trap Machine from Laporte Archery. (I'm the one on the left, and yes, I'm a noob)


Hey noob, you hit the same amount that I did!! LOL!!


----------



## haibo-joey

Thanks everyone to post pics and video, and comments, very much.:smile::smile:


----------



## bersh

JeffB said:


> Even the mannequin is crying about Predator's new "fashion before function" pattern.
> 
> 
> That said, it's still better than the big name "hey , don't I look super awesome hanging out at the bowshop with my buds, and taking the family out to Golden Corral?" camo.


I was thinking something similar. They are getting away from what makes their camo work so well. On the flip side, I bet they sell a ton of this new stuff as it is way more appealing to the masses.


----------



## duramax31

I havent seen pics of the 2011 CBE products?


----------



## reylamb

JawsDad said:


> They have videos on their website.
> 
> http://bowtrap.trailer-tv.eu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=75&lang=en
> 
> It will throw at different angles. It will even roll them along the ground. Pretty cool device. Pretty spendy, but looks like it would be great fun to have at a club.


If you have a trad archery club nearby you would make your money back in a few days....heck, they would setup an entire weekend rendezvous around that trap machine!!!!!! 

It was a blast to shoot, and yes, it will throw in a ton of different angles.


----------



## Kurt D.

Hoyt Carbon Element


----------



## Kurt D.

Darton Archery DS-2800 and Serpent Crossbow


----------



## Kurt D.

Alpine Archery F1 Fireball


----------



## Kurt D.

Strother Archery SX-1


----------



## Kurt D.

Winchester Archery Quicksilver 34


----------



## Ybuck

Have i missed the Pete Shepley interveiw?


----------



## Kurt D.

Yep, Its on here somewhere.. When I get done with all my videos, i'm going to make a thread that has all of them together..


----------



## curley30030x

Kurt D. said:


> Winchester Archery Quicksilver 34


Did I hear him say fastest bow in the building at that speed???...343fps.....Looks good, but doubt fastest in that building!


----------



## Z06Killer

Its on page 48-Pete Shepley Interview


----------



## Kurt D.

Martin Archery Onza 3


----------



## Kurt D.

High Country Archery - Speed Pro X11


----------



## Ybuck

Z06Killer said:


> Its on page 48-Pete Shepley Interview


thanks bud.


----------



## Kurt D.

New B-Stinger Bar


----------



## completepassthru

curley30030x said:


> Did I hear him say fastest bow in the building at that speed???...343fps.....Looks good, but doubt fastest in that building!


Was he not the top dog at Parker or do i have him confused with someone else?


----------



## Kurt D.

Still more videos to come guys.. Sorry about the delay in getting these online. More tomorrow.


----------



## Whaack

Kurt D. said:


> High Country Archery - Speed Pro X11


Did he say a 33" brace height? :shade:


----------



## Hozer

33" Brace height? Sorry Nathan. Been there, done that. Bow looks great. All the best to HCA. Anyone know if the string is centered between the limbs?


----------



## James_Aitchison

Whaack said:


> Did he say a 33" brace height? :shade:


Yes he did :lol3::lol3:


----------



## James_Aitchison

Kurt D. said:


> New B-Stinger Bar


Sound's good, would be better in the windy conditions. Something in Competition with the Carbon Blade from Fusion


----------



## Big Country

Here is a picture I forgot about......Dee Starnes with Shawn Michaels


----------



## rodney482

Hozer said:


> 33" Brace height? Sorry Nathan. Been there, done that. Bow looks great. All the best to HCA. Anyone know if the string is centered between the limbs?


I can talk your ear off right up until I am being filmed then I can barely think much less talk,,, Nice to see HCA back in the game and moving towards the top.


----------



## rodney482

Kurt D. said:


>


Dual draw stop?? hmmmm....maybe he meant dual string stop....big dummy.....lol


----------



## hartofthethumb

curley30030x said:


> Did I hear him say fastest bow in the building at that speed???...343fps.....Looks good, but doubt fastest in that building!


He did say "at that speed", I think he probably meant "at that brace height". It would be one of the fastest at 7"BH if it lives up to IBO...


----------



## MLN1963

Kurt D. said:


> Here is the new Bear Archery Carnage.


That TR Revolution arrow rest looks pretty neat. Did anyone see it or know when it will be available? Is there some sort of sound deadening material on the rest to quiet the arrow during draw?


----------



## z28melissa

Anyone have a spare 2011 Spot Hogg brochure from the show?


----------



## Kurt D.

Burt Coyote Lumenok


----------



## Kurt D.

New Scott Archery & Custom Bow Equipment products.


----------



## Kurt D.

New Sitka Gear


----------



## Supermag1

Awesome, the new Tek series sights look great. And I wonder if they've changed the jacket sizing on the Sitka gear so that you don't have to order 2 sizes larger than normal to get one to fit?


----------



## Kurt D.

Bohning Archery Chameleon Quiver line


----------



## Kurt D.

New HHA Sports Sights


----------



## Kurt D.

New Vital Gear Sights/Products


----------



## Kurt D.

Ten Point Crossbows


----------



## rodney482

ttt


----------



## XForce Girl

I think what you AT guys did at the ATA was very cool. With all the interviews and videos.
The general public gets to see all the new stuff just like they were there...... but they weren't.

Definately a Win Win for everyone.


----------



## Kurt D.

XForce Girl said:


> I think what you AT guys did at the ATA was very cool. With all the interviews and videos.
> The general public gets to see all the new stuff just like they were there...... but they weren't.
> 
> Definately a Win Win for everyone.


Thanks! Glad to know that all that walking was worth it


----------



## XForce Girl

Kurt D. said:


> Thanks! Glad to know that all that walking was worth it


Tell me about it... Next year I'm going to wear my fuzzy slippers.


----------



## Kurt D.

......... :set1_thinking: ............. Next year i'm going to request we get a Segway that I can drive around while I film... :laugh:


----------



## tnarb

Kurt D. said:


> ......... :set1_thinking: ............. Next year i'm going to request we get a Segway that I can drive around while I film... :laugh:


And that better be the first video.....


----------



## ciscoman14

Awesome videos and pictures!!! Thanks!!!! Do you have any video of Spot Hogg??


----------



## rednecbowhunter

that HHA muzzeloader sight is cool. Might have to get one.


----------



## Kurt D.

ciscoman14 said:


> Awesome videos and pictures!!! Thanks!!!! Do you have any video of Spot Hogg??


Why yes I do.


----------



## Kurt D.

The Climber Pack


----------



## Kurt D.

This was playing at our booth


----------



## rednecbowhunter

kurt d. said:


> the climber pack


will have to check into that. It looks nice


----------



## Viper69

I like the idea of the climber pack but it seems like a lot to deal with. I have a summit and place my pack in just like that but my straps are attached to the stand. I think its easier that way...


----------



## Z06Killer

climber pack looks nice


----------



## Z06Killer

If you wouldnt care show us what you meen??


Viper69 said:


> I like the idea of the climber pack but it seems like a lot to deal with. I have a summit and place my pack in just like that but my straps are attached to the stand. I think its easier that way...


----------



## rodney482

Kurt D. said:


> ......... :set1_thinking: ............. Next year i'm going to request we get a Segway that I can drive around while I film... :laugh:


You could just ride piggy back on Mitch.....lol


----------



## Big Country

rodney482 said:


> You could just ride piggy back on Mitch.....lol




Aha, aha, ha, ha, he, hmmmm.


lain:


----------



## Viper69

Z06Killer said:


> If you wouldnt care show us what you meen??


I just mean i use a regular pack and my carry straps are attached to the stand all the time..


----------



## op27

Viper69 said:


> I like the idea of the climber pack but it seems like a lot to deal with. I have a summit and place my pack in just like that but my straps are attached to the stand. I think its easier that way...



I agree, I like the concept, but its alot of messing around. It's bad enough that you have to mess with the summit seat going in and out.

I may be wrong though.


----------



## carlosii

I was working the ATA show and thanks to this thread I see a lot of neat stuff I missed during my time prowling the show floor. Thanks to Big Country and his side kick for all their hard work.


----------



## tjandy

ttt


----------



## Big Country

carlosii said:


> I was working the ATA show and thanks to this thread I see a lot of neat stuff I missed during my time prowling the show floor. Thanks to Big Country and his side kick for all their hard work.


Side kick? :chortle:

Now the guy that runs AT is my sidekick......I love it!! :lol:


----------



## Kurt D.

New BCY material


----------



## mtn3531

Carolinaboy32 said:


> When will they be available?


Not sure on availability dates, but I am assuming it will be at the distributors sometime this month or early Feb. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Kurt D.

Parker Bows - Concorde Crossbow with Quick Draw System


----------



## Kurt D.

New Trophy Taker products.


----------



## Kurt D.

New X-Factor Outdoors products


----------



## Kurt D.

Tree Spider


----------



## Kurt D.

Bernie Pellerite talks about his new book "Idiot Proof Answers to Archery's Most Asked Questions" (a book comprised of questions from ArcheryTalk users) and a few new products at the ATA 2011 show.


----------



## Kurt D.

Some views of ATA 2011 from on top of PSE's truck, and the Scent Blocker booth.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

New Doinker Products for 2011


----------



## Kurt D.

ArrowTrade Magazine


----------



## carlosii

Big Country said:


> Side kick? :chortle:
> 
> Now the guy that runs AT is my sidekick......I love it!! :lol:


Well, if you don't want the promotion then get him a tee shirt that says, "I'm the boss. He's the peon." Then I would know.


----------



## Big Country

carlosii said:


> Well, if you don't want the promotion then get him a tee shirt that says, "I'm the boss. He's the peon." Then I would know.



The fact that I got to sit in the AT booth and talk to you and Daniel Boone while my "sidekick" got to interview Lee and Tiffany, Pete Shepley, the Drury Brothers, Nichole Jones and Pat Reeves, and a host of other celebrities should have been a dead giveaway.......:wink:


Hey, I DID get to talk to you and DB........maybe I AM the man? :thumb:

It was a pleasure meeting you my friend. :smile:


----------



## carlosii

Same here. I was just a peon working the doors at the ATA. But they gave us time off to tour the show and do a little meet and greet. 

(...oh, and I got a friend in the tee shirt business if....)


----------



## rodney482

Kurt D. said:


> Parker Bows - Concorde Crossbow with Quick Draw System


Very cool!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Kurt D. said:


> Tree Spider


NIce idea just dont like the yellow teather


----------



## Kurt D.

Hunter Safety Systems harnesses


----------



## Kurt D.

Cube Hybrid target


----------



## Kurt D.

Rhino Outdoors Lid Cam


----------



## Kurt D.

Sterner Duttera Archery Products


----------



## Reflexman

Kurt that was some good stuff you posted and information on it was great


----------



## Kurt D.

Last Chance Archery Bow Press


----------



## Kurt D.

Reflexman said:


> Kurt that was some good stuff you posted and information on it was great


Glad you like


----------



## Kurt D.

TightSpot Quivers


----------



## Kurt D.

Carbon Vapor quiver and Carbon Carnivore bow sight from Archer Extreme


----------



## Kurt D.

That concludes our video coverage of the 2011 ATA show. Thanks everyone. I will make a new thread with just the videos.


----------



## Big Country

Kurt D. said:


> That concludes our video coverage of the 2011 ATA show. Thanks everyone. I will make a new thread with just the videos.


You are the man Kurt......:thumb:


----------



## Z06Killer

On that lid camera every time a type in the web address it comes up to a outfitter- does anyone have the right website thanks


----------



## NOV RUT

Lets all give a big Hat's Off to Kurt D for all of the hard work he put into 
all of these video's and pics. He busted his butt to bring all of this great
coverage to all of you here at ArcheryTalk.

Thanks Kurt!!:hail:


----------



## archerdad

Horray thanks Kurt!!! Love the info pics and vids!!


----------



## Kurt D.

NOV RUT said:


> Lets all give a big Hat's Off to Kurt D for all of the hard work he put into
> all of these video's and pics. He busted his butt to bring all of this great
> coverage to all of you here at ArcheryTalk.
> 
> Thanks Kurt!!:hail:


 it was good fun! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Big Country

We wil have you on the Levi Garrett next year brother. :wink:


----------



## HC Archery

NOV RUT said:


> Lets all give a big Hat's Off to Kurt D for all of the hard work he put into
> all of these video's and pics. He busted his butt to bring all of this great
> coverage to all of you here at ArcheryTalk. Thanks Kurt!!:hail:


*Big time!!! Thanks!!!!*


----------



## snow panther

Z06Killer said:


> On that lid camera every time a type in the web address it comes up to a outfitter- does anyone have the right website thanks


http://www.rhinoblinds.com/product-details.php?prodid=13


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Guys On this lid camera. What is the longest distance. That it can pic up a image.


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Guys On this lid camera. What is the longest distance. That it can pic up a image.




Hello Guys
Still interested in the distance, that this camera will capture a picture. Who knows. [ Later


----------



## braxton1127

yes absolute BIG thank you to kurt i for one really appreciate the coverage


----------



## brakemaker

asa1485 said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> View attachment 971752


they have more Darton patents that PSE


----------

